# Konoha Theatre Mafia II: Transformers [Game Thread]



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE
KONOHA THEATRE MAFIA II: TRANSFORMERS

Credits to Zabuza for the banner above.

*Rules of the DAY PHASE*:​ 

This is the time of phase, where people are allowed to post and discuss who could potentially be the one's posing as the threat.


Voting also takes place in this time of phase, you can post  here to nominate who you think are the prime suspects. However, you  don't always have to vote if you contribute to the discussion.


If you are voting, please use this format: *[VOTE LYNCH XXXX]* - 'XXXX' being the player you want to vote. Make sure the vote is *bolded* and in CAPITAL LETTERS.


Day-Phases last approximately *24 hours* - no more, no  less. If you miss that time to vote, im afraid the game carries on  without you. The only time it does not last 24 hours, is if I get a  majourity of votes for the same person, in which I will I start the next  phase sooner than normal.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ *
Rules of the NIGHT PHASE*:​ 

*Please, *try not to post during whilst the night-phase is still undergoing.


During the night-phase, the *Mafia's leader* will send the *gamehost*, his mafia's actions and who they will be targetting. *Nobody* but the *Mafia Leader* should send the actions. This is also the time of phase where players *with* specified roles will send their actions also to the gamehost.
 

If I don't recieve this PM, im afraid no actions will be made in the night-phase and the game will continue.
 

Night-phases will last approximately 24 hours. Only if I recieve all actions made by the players with specific roles, will I advance the game into the next phase earlier than usual.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ *
Other Rules:
*​ 

Please, if you are unsure about the functions of the game, refer to here.
 

*DO NOT *discuss about the  game outside of this thread, unless you are Mafia. I don't want to see  VM's asking to role reveal, nor do I want people posting Print Screen  images to reveal other peoples roles and ruin the game. Please note,  that if this does happen, you will be banned from future games.
 

Inactivity *will not* be tolerated. Please make sure  you take note of that. If you  do not post in this thread for two consecutive day phases, you will be  mod-killed. If you have a specific reason as to why you will be  inactive, please PM me so that I will consider not Mod-killing you. Players who are inactive may be striped of their role and given to someone else as a replacement.
 Follow all these rules; then you will be fine.

*☞ *PLEASE DO NOT POST UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE! *☜*​


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sam Witwicky [Seeker/Semi-Bulletproof/Triple Voter/Mason] – *Sam Witwicky, and average teenage boy forcefully been chosen a fate in which will change his life forever. Sam Witwicky can only be killed by being lynched or if the Prime finds the Matrix of Leadership first. He also has the job to find the Matrix of Leadership as a part of his fate. Once he has found this, Optimus Prime will be given the power to automatically kill the The Fallen. Sam also knows who Mikaela Banes is. Sam can:


Send *one* coordination per night phase.
His vote counts as *three* votes.
*Captain William Lennox* *[Vigliante/Mason]* - Major William Lennox is a soldier in the United States Army, deployed to SOCCENT Forward Operations Base in Qatar. A young, yet capable officer, Lennox has the friendship and trust of the men  under his command. He can send one name to the gamehost per night phase, and that player will die. He also knows who Sergeant Robert Epps is.*

Sergeant Robert Epps [Back-up Vigilante/Mason]* -Robert Epps is a Technical Sergeant in the United States Air Force under the command of Captain William Lennox. Epps takes control of Captain William Lennox's abilities once he has died. Epps also knows who Captain William Lennox is.

*Theodore Galloway [Governor] - *Theodore Galloway is the National Security Advisor to President Obama. A politically territorial bureaucrat, he is opposed to the presence of the Autobots, believing that they are the ones who brought the Decepticons  to Earth. Galloway believes that humanity is advanced enough to defeat  the Decepticons alone, without the Autobots' interference. He has the ability to stop a player from getting lynched. However, he cannot protect himself from getting lynched and cannot protect the same player more than once.

*Glen Whitmann* *[Role blocker]* – The expert hacker and computer hardware technician. He has the ability to alter a robots programming thus stopping them from functioning properly. His abilities *only* work on *robots* however. He can send one name per night phase to allow this action to happen.

*Tom Banacheck [Cop] – *Member of the infamous organisation ''Sector 7.'' Tom Banacheck is an anonymous worker under the Governments command. He can send one name to the gamehost per night, the gamehost will then tell him if they are a Decepticon or not.

*Seymour Simmons [Mad Scientist] *- After losing his job at ''Sector Seven''; Simmons began working anonymously on a small project to combat these strange alien forces. This project, called the ''Alien-Disfunctioner'' can infect a deadly virus on 3 random robots which will subsequently destroy their spark and kill them over 2 phases. If Simmons dies before his project is randomly activated, the project will still occur and will automatically initiate. His project will start on the *3rd Dayphase. 
*
*Soldiers & Humans [Generic Townies] – *These players have no special abilities.


Judy Witwicky
Ron Witwicky
George Figueroa
Burke
John Keller
Mikaela Banes
Graham


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

*Optimus Prime [Godfather/Semi Bullet Proof] – *Leader of the Autobots, and the last remaining prime that wields the Leader of Matrix. As obsessively as Megatron strives to achieve his objective, Optimus is equally as dedicated to stopping him, even at the cost of his life, his world, and—if necessary—his own people. He controls every one of his allies actions, and can only die by the hands of *Megatron or The Fallen*. If this player dies, but Sam Witwicky finds the Matrix of Leadership, Optimus Prime will be brought back alive with the power to defeat The Fallen. However, he would still need to find the player with that role.
*
Ironhide* *[Vigilante] *_[FONT=&quot]*- *[/FONT]_Ironhide is the Autobots' resident weapons specialist and Optimus Prime's old friend. He's probably had enough replacement parts to build a small army, but Ironhide doggedly refuses to roll over and die for anyone. He'll fight to the bitter end and take down more than his fair share of Decepticons in the process. He can kill one player per day phase.

*Bumblebee [Protector] - *Bumblebee is one of Optimus Prime's most trusted lieutenants. Although he is not the strongest or most powerful of the Autobots, Bumblebee more than makes up for this with a bottomless well of luck, determination and bravery. He would gladly give his life to protect others and stop the Decepticons. He can defend one of his allies per night phase.

*Jetfire [Sacrificer] - *Back in his glory days, Jetfire was a skilled Decepticon soldier. He was one of the best of the best. But he then learned that all the Decepticons really wanted was to control the universe, so he joined the Autobots. He can sacrifice himself in order to give Optimus Prime the power to beat The Fallen. However, Optimus Prime will still need to find the Fallen.

*Wheelie [Spy] - *Wheelie was originally a Decepticon sent to spy on Sam. His structure is small thus allowing it to ponder places without being seen. He may send the moderator a name per night and will be told what they did in that night phase.

*Ratchet [Reviver] - *The Autobots' medical officer, Ratchet has a dry wit, often giving his wounded comrades a hard time for taking hits he somehow avoids. With the Energon supplies becoming less and less, he works to find new ways to make do, and he'd _really_ prefer if the Autobots didn't risk injury (or worse) to protect humans. He can revive any of his teammates apart from Optimus Prime, this however, only works twice.

*Generic Autobots – *These players have no special ability, but are a part of the Autobot team. They are:


Arcee
Sideswipe
Mudflap
Skids


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

*Megatron [Godfather/Semi Bullet Proof/Innocent] – *Leader of the Decepticons, Megatron is vicious and extremely powerful, single-minded in his goals, straight forward and brutally direct in his attempts to seize those goals. Rival of Optimus Prime, he absolutely despises the Autobots. He can control all his allies' actions. Like Optimus Prime, they can only die by the hands of each other and The Fallen. However, through proficient disguises, cops cannot know whether he's a decepticon or not.

*Starscream [Bulletproof/Usurper] - *Formerly Jetfire's apprentice before he disappeared, Starscream is a hero on the wrong side. Over the centuries, he's come to believe both Optimus and Megatron have lost sight of what is best for the Cybertronian race, and simply pursue their own agendas. At some point, he came to the decision that, for the good of the species, a new leader must emerge, and he would be that leader. He can only die by being lynched and takes over the Decepticons once Megatron has died.

*Soundwave [Rollblocker] –* Soundwave hacks into satellites by merging with it via tentacles. He acquires all the frequencies and signals from the satellite, thus discovering the location of nearly everything. He can roll block one player per night. He can also roll block every single player in the game apart from his allies, but only once. 

*Devastator [Powerhouse] – *Devastator is named after Cybertron’s unwithstandable and terrifyingly destructive Devastator Winds, due to his intimidating strength. Devastator can also create powerful gravity wells by generating an artificial black hole with his Vortex Grinder, located in his mouth. Devastator is the largest robot by far, towering even over Optimus Prime and Megatron combined. This player has to be killed over 2 times in order for it to be put down permanently. 

*Brawl [Protector] *To say Brawl is a warrior is like calling Cybertron a hunk of metal. Brawl does not just enjoy fighting, he is consumed by it. Tearing Autobots apart is embedded into his very core, and every fiber-optic cable of his being is obsessed with wild, unyielding combat. The only thing he enjoys, or even cares about, is the fury of battle. And he _loves_ a good explosion. Particularly if it's one he created, and if it's an Autobot that is exploding. He can protect one of his allies per night phase.

*Blackout [Assassin] - *The massive Blackouthas been described as the "hound" of Megatron. In better days he was always to be found looming powerful and silent behind his leader's right shoulder. When given a target he hunts it down with fierce determination. Blackout can kill one player per night phase without failure (protections do not work against his abilities).

*Longhaul [Bomb] - *Long Haul wishes he could spend more time in battle, destroying his enemies with projectile weaponry. Instead, he often finds himself stuck in the role of pack mule, lugging around the other Decepticons gear. He finds this a highly loathsome task. So it's not surprising that stuff left in his truck bed has a tendency to get lost in transit. Longhaul self-destructs if they have been targetted by another player, resulting in both deaths. Also, the last person to lynch Longhaul will also die, unless they have special abilities such as Bulletproof.
*
Generic Decepticons – *These players have no special ability, but still apart of Team Decepticon. They are:


Ravage
Scorponok
Sideways


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

*The Fallen [Seeker/Bulletproof/Serial Killer] - *The Fallen is immensely powerful. He commands mystic, entropic arts, and when at full strength he can un-make creation at his focused will. He is rarely defeated; at best he is contained, where he waits with eternal patience for the chance to unleash his dark powers once again. Though he has at times been imprisoned between dimensions, this rarely lasts. When his power is at its height The Fallen can open space bridges and travel between dimensions and realities at will. This player cannot die by being attacked. 

Only if Sam Witwicky finds the Matrix of Leadership before him, can he die, and Lynches of course. Also if Optimus Prime has the power of Jetfire. If the Fallen finds the Matrix of Leadership before Sam Witwicky, *every single human will die.* Decepticons can only kill him if *Optimus Prime* and *Sam Witwicky* are dead. The Fallen can either: 



Send the gamehost *two* coordinations per night phase.
Or kill a player every night phase.
These actions cannot be used in conjunction.​


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

OBJECTIVES:


*Humans* and the *Autobots* are essentially working together. They both win when *The Fallen* and all *The Decepticons* are dead.
 

*The Fallen* Wins when *everyone* is dead.
 

*The Decepticons* win when the everyone is dead.
MAP FOR COORDINATIONS



Player List:
*
[1]*  *Sajin - Seymour Simmons Winner!*
 *[2]**WhatADrag - Sideswipe*
 *[3] **Aiyanah - Ravage*
*[4]* *Wez - Skids*
*[5]* *Amrun - Scorponok*
*[6]* *Federer - Bumblebee Winner!*
*[7]* *James - Devastator*
*[8]* *Hiruzen Sarutobi - Jorge Figueroa*
*[9]* *Sphyer - Mikaela Banes*
*[10]* *VastoLorDae - Tom Banachek*
 *[11] **Kakashi Hatake - Brawl*
*[12]* *St.Lucifer - Arcee*
*[13] **Quantum_Ranger - Soundwave*
 *[14]* *BlackFeather Dragon - Optimus Prime*
*[15]* *kamikazi - Ironhide*
*[16] **Hustler -Long Haul*
*[17] **Gnome on fire - The Fallen*
*[18]* *Toreno - Wheelie*
*[19]* *Cubey - Sam Witwicky Winner!*
*[20] **mmfx - Ratchet**
[21]* *R o f l c o p t e r - Glen Whitmann*
* [22]* *Wormodragon - Ron Witwicky Winner!
[23] Stringer Bell - Graham Winner!*
*[24]* *Deiboom - Judy Witwicky*
*[25] **Broly - Starscream*
*[26]* *Nova - Burke [Modkilled]*
*[27]* *Chibason* - *Jetfire*
*[28] **Xerces - Mudflap**
[29] SparkyKandy - Robert Epps **Winner!**
[30]* *Sitό** - John Keller**
[31]* *Blaze - Captain William Lennox* *Winner!*
*[32]* *Koi - Megatron*
*[33]* *Zabuza - Blackout*
*[34]* *Banhammer - **Sideways*
 *[35]* *Buto Renjin - Theodore Galloway* *Winner!*

UPDATES:
*
DAYPHASE 1: * 
*[]
[]

NIGHT PHASE 1:
[]
[]

DAYPHASE 2:
[]

NIGHT PHASE 2:
[]
[WHATADRAG HAS BEEN KILLED]

DAYPHASE 3:
[]
[]

NIGHT PHASE 3
[]

DAYPHASE 4
[]

NIGHTPHASE 4
[]
[]
[WEZ,MMFX AND KAKASHI HATAKE HAS BEEN KILLED BY THE VIRUS]

DAYPHASE 5
[]

NIGHT PHASE 5
[]
[]

DAYPHASE 6
[]
   * *[]*
*
NIGHTPHASE 6
[]*
*
DAYPHASE 7*
*[]

NIGHTPHASE 7
[]

DAYPHASE 8
[]
* 
​


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

ARRIVAL TO EARTH



[divshare]myId=14008264-bf6[/divshare]

Both Sam Witwicky and Mikaela Banes looked above in the sky; huge meteors from outer-space ripping through Earth's atmoshere and heavily impacting on Earth's delicate landscape. The teens couldn't believe their eyes; the Yellow mustang welcomed them and as it opened it's doors for their entry.

*Sam Witwicky: *What...in the....
*
Mikeala Banes: *Sam...did you just see that..
*
Sam Witwicky: *Yeah, I did. Let's go, I think the car want's to take us somewhere..

They both entered the car; immediately it began driving at speeds fast enough to leave one breathless. After a short journey, the car had stopped as it arrived in it's destination: a dark alley.

*Sam Witwicky: *What are we doing here...?
*Mikeala Banes: *Oh my god, Sam, look.......

Sam reluctantly turned his head, seeing many vehicles driving towards him from the misty clouds of the dark alley.

*Sam Witwicky:  *Jesus........what's going.....

Sam was interupted, gulping from uneasily amounts of shock. The Vehicles drove abruptly next to him. Transforming from motor vehicles to humanoid androids in a matter of seconds. Standing over 25 ft tall; the teens stood still as their eyes stayed glued on the alien outsider.



*
Optimus Prime:  *Greetings, my name, is Optimus Prime, leader of the Autobots. And these are my allies. Ironhide, Ratchet and Bumblebee, the car that you have been using for a while now.

*Sam Witwicky: **gulps* What, are you here for? Who are you?
*
Mikeala Banes: *Sam, tell me this is just a prank your playing on me......because it's not funny...

*Optimus Prime:  *Sam Witwicky....we are known as the Autobots. A Cybertronian race from the planet Cybertron. We are here to find the Matrix of Leadership that has been hidden from Earth many thousands of years ago. Your Grandfather, captain Witwicky, discovered Megatron, an evil robot and leader of the Decepticons, that is out to find the Matrix of Leadership no matter the cost, even if it ends in the death of you Humans. We must find him and put an end to him.

*Sam Witwicky: *Wait, so your telling me you came to Earth to find this Megatron guy and take him down? And my grandfather found this guy? How am I supposed to believe this shit?

*Mikeala Banes: *Sam, shhh.....he might hurt us *whispers*

*Optimus Prime:  *Fear not girl, we will not touch you. But Sam, step back, and look at this...

Optimus Prime activated a ray of light which emerged from his eyes; the rays illuminated of the floor and brought life a vision of War. The spectacle showed a planet much larger than Earth being destoyed as many humanoid robots began attacking eachother feriouciously. 
*
Sam Witwicky: *What's going on......aren't you ''robots'' supposed to be freinds?

*Optimus Prime:  *We once were, until Megatron seeked unlimited power and decided to combat all who opposed him. He gathered many followers under his will, and began to eliminate everyone who declined his offer. This group were known as the Decepticons. We are the Autobots, the ones who stand and fight these Decepticons so that they can cause no further harm. 

*Sam Witwicky: *There's more of those Decepticons thingy's? And there on Earth? We are so screwed......

*Optimus Prime:  *Sam, we are here to protect you. Standing before you are only a few Autobots. We will do whatever it takes to protect your race and find defeat Megatron, even if our lives are the result. Sam, this is your destiny.....you are the key to Earth's indefinite survival.......

​


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

You forgot the player list


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2011)

I know I'm not supposed to post but I got my role already and I'm going to be gone almost all day on a car ride to visit horrible cousins.  So to not be inactive I just random.org'd again 

*[Vote lynch Xerces]*

I'll see ya'll later


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 13, 2011)

so it begins


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Xerces]*

We gots ourselves a bandwagon


----------



## Firaea (Feb 13, 2011)

The pm linked me to NF's home page. 


*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*

I admit, I don't usually do this but this time it's a spite vote. I may not have time to post till about 20 hours later, and it's the first phase, so what the heck.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

that pm link was trolling 

*[vote lynch Fear]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Xerces]*

I don't like that guy.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

Fine by me. *[Vote lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> The pm linked me to NF's home page.





aiyanah said:


> that pm link was trolling



Shit, seriously?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2011)

I can dig this wagon.

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH QUANTUM RANGER]*

Fuck mods


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

so no one wants to lynch Fear?
damn you guys 

*[change vote lynch Xerces]*
i cant really argue with this wagon
its deserved


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

LMAO, Tyrese aka Black Ty is the backup vigilante!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> Shit, seriously?



lol seriously
but we are here regardless
some fools might get lost though


----------



## Dei (Feb 13, 2011)

And the bandwagon have begun*[Vote lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

May as well

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn Megan Fox?

*[vote lynch Hustler]*
Fuck the liars and Mafia scum, like Hustler 

If Xerces get enough votes I'll change mine to it. I just don't like to jump on bandwagons this early. Seems too much of a Mafia-like doing.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> *The Fallen [Seeker/Bulletproof/Serial Killer] - *The Fallen is immensely powerful. He commands mystic, entropic arts, and when at full strength he can un-make creation at his focused will. He is rarely defeated; at best he is contained, where he waits with eternal patience for the chance to unleash his dark powers once again. Though he has at times been imprisoned between dimensions, this rarely lasts. When his power is at its height The Fallen can open space bridges and travel between dimensions and realities at will. This player cannot die by being attacked.
> 
> Only if Sam Witwicky finds the Matrix of Leadership before him, can he die, and Lynches of course. Also if Optimus Prime has the power of Jetfire. If the Fallen finds the Matrix of Leadership before Sam Witwicky, *every single human will die.* Decepticons can only kill him if *Optimus Prime* and *Sam Witwicky* are dead. The Fallen can either:
> 
> ...


the fallen is broken




aiyanah said:


> so no one wants to lynch Fear?
> damn you guys
> 
> *[change vote lynch Xerces]*
> ...


is there a reason why we going for xerces?

 anyways I'm not a fan of random bandwagons so I'll go with hustler *[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon is in this game


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the fallen is broken
> 
> 
> is there a reason why we going for xerces?
> ...



we're going for Xerces because of his shenanigans in the fc
i wanted to lynch Fear though


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

Modkill - Aiyanah
Reason: Spiting
Role - Bruce Lee





































































​


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

gg everyone


----------



## Chibason (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll reserve my vote to see how Xerces acts in this thread. 

@Fear- I like the roles you created. This should be a good game


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> we're going for Xerces because of his shenanigans in the fc
> i wanted to lynch Fear though



,  I might change my vote, what kind of shenanigans where this



Fear said:


> Modkill - Aiyanah
> Reason: Spiting
> Role - Bruce Lee
> ​


Aiyanah you were bruce lee


----------



## mmfx (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*

Don't even know who he is, but I trust that he deserves the votes against him.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ,  I might change my vote, what kind of shenanigans where this
> 
> Aiyanah you were bruce lee


just Xerc being Xerc
i guess he's not that likable 

i get the best roles in Fear's games :3


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE MERCIFUL USURPER XERCES]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

I'm bored with generic roles even though I play them the best.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH THE MERCIFUL USURPER XERCES]*


there was this too
if more reason is needed for spite lynching him then i'll just move on


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*

Everyone's doing it


----------



## Federer (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Fed is in this game?
tempted to spite lynch


----------



## Toreno (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*

I'm down with this bandwagon.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

Isn't it a little early to vote to kill somebody?   I mean what if Xerces happens to be one of the good guys, especially somebody important? Wouldn't we be screwed then?  Meh, I think I'll avoid voting until later.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

oh shit guys
Xerc isn't on the players list 
**now what?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> oh shit guys
> Xerc isn't on the players list
> **now what?


 
um...


----------



## Dei (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> oh shit guys
> Xerc isn't on the players list
> **now what?



He is on the list number 28


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

And Deiboom falls for it. 

Great Sucess.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Quantum_Ranger]*


He is ALWAYS inactive.


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh man, this should be fun.  I love when you can tell a lot of time and effort went into just setting the game up.  Always makes for a great game.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone know the name of that gigantic guy[don't know which side he was on] that was also a planet. It isn't Fallen nor Primus because the guy I'm thinking of is Orange. Anyone know?


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anyone know the name of that gigantic guy[don't know which side he was on] that was also a planet. It isn't Fallen nor Primus because the guy I'm thinking of is Orange. Anyone know?



What Movie was it in, the first or second?


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> What Movie was it in, the first or second?



I think it was in a cartoon.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Quantum_Ranger] 


Power rangers are not cool anymore


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

You bandwagon scum. Anyone who followed the senseless and absurd bandwagon is a spineless fool. You can make up your own mind, or you can continue to be a sheep of the wagon. Personally, I value strategic play rather than bending over to the will of the wagoning scum. 


*[Vote Lynch Roflcoptor] *

I get nothing but bad vibes from this swine. Help me tie that noose around this bastards neck before its too late. Rofl is a man who likes to lurk in the 'shadows of the catacombs'. Force this swine out into the light and you will see for yourselves that he is Decepticon scum. *100% guarantee*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes. I am well known for that.


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

And I will stress that role revealing *is* allowed. However, they *may *or *may not *be telling the truth. Also, people *will not* be modkilled if they are claiming a role that isn't their's. I find it more fun when people decieve others and lie their way through the end of the game. ​


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> You bandwagon scum. Anyone who followed the senseless and absurd bandwagon is a spineless fool. You can make up your own mind, or you can continue to be a sheep of the wagon. Personally, I value strategic play rather than bending over to the will of the wagoning scum.
> 
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Roflcoptor] *
> ...


 


Nice touch with the insults, now, go cry some more.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*

dude needs to fall


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces, I can vouch for Rofl. It is very hard to tell if he is Mafia or not. Same goes for LB and Didi. They just have that personality that always comes off as mafia/scum. But thats just the way they are. Now, I don't know whether Rofl is mafia or not in this game. I am merely saying...


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Nice touch with the insults, now, go cry some more.



Just as I expected.You dont even deny that your mafia or even make an attempt to clear you name. Really, that's your best rebuttal? Just adds to me case of you being mafia scum.



Think rationally people. You can take the easy way out and follow the bandwagon. In doing this you will just be another mafia pawn and will be disposed of eventually. On the other hand, you can let your balls drop and make a power move to be remembered. Continue being a wall flower or become an MVP. 

*Like is said Rofl is 100% mafia scum.*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

So let me get this straight, if we follow you Xerces we can become MVPs?


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

Spice up the activity guys; your gonna need the dayphase, cause' when it hits nightphase, shit's gonna go down.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Role revealing is allowed?

I am Autobo Arcee. I have no special role but I am pro-town. Don't lynch me fools.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

To be honest, I believe Xerces may be mafia. Fear said, directly under Xerces post, that he can role reveal. This would have been the perfect time to, similar to what happened to me in the OOC and it saved my ass. Yet Xerces did not, so...

*[Vote Change Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Role revealing is allowed?
> 
> I am Autobo Arcee. I have no special role but I am pro-town. Don't lynch me fools.



Yes you can role reveal. But it's up others whether if they want to believe you or not.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> To be honest, I believe Xerces may be mafia. Fear said, directly under Xerces post, that he can role reveal. This would have been the perfect time to, similar to what happened to me in the OOC and it saved my ass. Yet Xerces did not, so...
> 
> *[Vote Change Lynch Xerces]*



And please, I play no part in this game. I was supposed to mention it earlier, but I forgot.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Just as I expected.You dont even deny that your mafia or even make an attempt to clear you name. Really, that's your best rebuttal? Just adds to me case of you being mafia scum.


 
 Are you saying that your accusation isn't just you talking out of your ass ?
Cause it sure looks like that is what you're doing.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

He isn't mafia. People are just lynching him because he is a retard.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> He isn't mafia. People are just lynching him because he is a retard.



He could be Mafia...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces, you might as well role reveal if you're gonna get lynched anyway.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

But he isn't. Watch. I don't think role revealing should be allowed. It ruins the fun out of the game. Plus all the good guys shouldn't know who the other good guys are despite there being two good guy factions


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*
> 
> I'm bored with generic roles even though I play them the best.


Poor attitude. 

Almost forgot, *[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]* for the time being.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Role revealing is allowed?
> 
> I am Autobo Arcee. I have no special role but I am pro-town. Don't lynch me fools.






St. Lucifer said:


> But he isn't. Watch. I don't think role revealing should be allowed. It ruins the fun out of the game. Plus all the good guys shouldn't know who the other good guys are despite there being two good guy factions



Wait, what?


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer, I think you are confused.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anyone know the name of that gigantic guy[don't know which side he was on] that was also a planet. It isn't Fallen nor Primus because the guy I'm thinking of is Orange. Anyone know?



Are you talking about ?  Anyways, he's evil.  

Anyways, wouldn't be kind of stupid to reveal who you are, especially if you're an important character of sorts?  I mean, revealing who you are would make you prime bait for the decepticons, wouldn't it?

Oh, and part of me is a bit disappointed that this game is movie-verse.    Probably because I could care less about the movies.  On the other hand, I've got to give props for the amount of work that went into this game.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Everyone knowing the identity of their teammates is a good thing: It encourages teamwork and strategic play. Ofcourse I'm against the bandwagon with my name on it, but its the principle of the 'bandwagon' that I'm also fighting against. 

You can choose to follow the bandwagon and do somebody else a favor. Or you can play for yourselves and try to further your team. Like I said, you can be somebody elses bitch and take it up the rear, or you can become a legendary player. To do that, it starts with letting go of the bandwagon intentions set forth by swine like Roflcoptor.

*Lynching me, particularly, will not do any of you good.* There are bigger fish to fry. Ergo, only mafia scum like Rofl are blindly against me, with no particular reason. *Let go of your restraints, and lynch Roflcoptor.*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> Are you talking about Unicron?  Anyways, he's evil.
> 
> Anyways, wouldn't be kind of stupid to reveal who you are, especially if you're an important character of sorts?  I mean, revealing who you are would make you prime bait for the decepticons, wouldn't it?
> 
> Oh, and part of me is a bit disappointed that this game is movie-verse.    Probably because I could care less about the movies.  On the other hand, I've got to give props for the amount of work that went into this game.



 I was JUST about to post that I think it is Unicron. Beat me to the punch, thanks!


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Wait, what?



 What do you mean? My inconsistency? 

I role revealed because I just feel secured, but it'd be a more fun game if no one was able to reveal. I basically have my Madame Web role again except I know half of the good guys already


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> What do you mean? My inconsistency?
> 
> I role revealed because I just feel secured, but it'd be a more fun game if no one was able to reveal. I basically have my Madame Web role again except I know half of the good guys already



Role revealing this early in the game as townie is a very bad move.

You could always do the same thing if you were actually getting lynched to stop it, but now it's easier for the mafia to target our power roles.


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> What do you mean? My inconsistency?
> 
> I role revealed because I just feel secured, but it'd be a more fun game if no one was able to reveal. I basically have my Madame Web role again except I know half of the good guys already



Not being able to role reveal is fucking stupid. Once a person has a predominate amount of votes against themself, they are basically screwed. Role revealing allows people to decieve others, and escape possible lynches - *which is a major part of playing mafia games.*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

Though Xerces is chatting complete shit and once again showing how annoying he is, I'm assuming lynching him would be a waste for the Town.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> Not being able to role reveal is fucking stupid. Once a person has a predominate amount of votes against themself, they are basically screwed. Role revealing allows people to decieve others, and escpae lynches - *which is a major part of playing mafia games.*



And this, really. I hate banning role reveals.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

Welp, here goes the forewarning, I don't role reveal.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

The rules are set in stone. No point in trying to dispute them people. Perhaps, the ones against role revealing are mafia (i.e Banhammer). It would make sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

:-/ Anyone that has ever played the game with me knows I stick with this no matter whether I'm Brainiac or Sargent Lopez.
There's a reason why the mafia gets to know each other and we don't.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Banhammer] *

You seem rather inclined to not role reveal, and are quick to make excuses to 'justify' your claims. You reek of mafia scum.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces, shut up! Honestly, you are making stupid claims against people!


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Xerces, shut up! Honestly, you are making stupid claims against people!



I have my reasons. I have a *perfect track record* in all my mafia games, for pointing out mafia scum. This is no different. Banhammer and Rofl have mafia written all over them. Its a toss up on who to lynch at this point. 

Although, you seem quick to defend the accused mafia scum. Perhaps they are comrades of yours? The noose is going around your neck next week Hiruzen. You better start kissing ass immediately if you want your name cleared.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Everyone knowing the identity of their teammates is a good thing: It encourages teamwork and strategic play. Of course I'm against the bandwagon with my name on it, but its the principle of the 'bandwagon' that I'm also fighting against.



The fact that you say this but yet refuse to reveal your role is rather suspicious.  Anyways, I'm not voting until I have more proof.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> I have my reasons. I have a *perfect track record* in all my mafia games, for pointing out mafia scum. This is no different. Banhammer and Rofl have mafia written all over them. Its a toss up on who to lynch at this point.
> 
> Although, you seem quick to defend the accused mafia scum. Perhaps they are comrades of yours? The noose is going around your neck next week Hiruzen. You better start kissing ass immediately if you want your name cleared.




 Your pathetic. 

You have only played in ONE OTHER mafia game, in which you WERE mafia, so OBVIOUSLY you knew who the other mafia were...

Banhammer and Rofl don't have mafia written all over them. They could be, but it is far too early to decide. They noose shall not be around my neck next week. And Kissing your ass? Don't you do enough of that yourself?

I do not get mad easily, but you are very annoying.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol. I just said he wasn't mafia and you guys keep going. Whatever.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Lol. I just said he wasn't mafia and you guys keep going. Whatever.



My point exactly. Only mafia scum would be inclined to find me suspicious.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

interesting developments so far


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer has revealed.

He has also said Xerces is innocent.

Work it out.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

The thing is you keep talking crap and pointin random fingers. You're setting yourself up


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> St. Lucifer has revealed.
> 
> He has also said Xerces is innocent.
> 
> Work it out.



I thought he claimed generic Autobot, so how would he know?

Unless all the Autobots know each other.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

How about this guys: don't listen to Xerces. Vote for someone that you think is mafia. You guys are too focused on him and you are wasting your time trying to getthrough his head.

Sajin- fear explained that earlier. Supposed to be strategic or something


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I thought he claimed generic Autobot, so how would he know?
> 
> Unless all the Autobots know each other.


As far as I'm aware they do. That's what I'm assuming anyway...


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *[Vote lynch Xerces]*
> 
> We gots ourselves a bandwagon





R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I can dig this wagon.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*





Zabuza said:


> If Xerces get enough votes I'll change mine to it. I just don't like to jump on bandwagons this early. *Seems too much of a Mafia-like doing*.



Although some of you may not yet appreciate my deductive reasoning, the validity of a reputable player such as _Zabuza_ may be of more worth to you. You can decide for yourselves, the evidence is there.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

It's pretty clear Mafia did not create this wagon, it was bound to happen. They're just taking advantage of it.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Quantum Ranger]*

For the record, I didn't do this for you Xerces. I am not trying to kiss your ass since you have no power what-so-ever in this game.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> Of course the Autobots no eachother.


 


*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> It's pretty clear Mafia did not create this wagon, it was bound to happen. They're just taking advantage of it.



My point exactly. Quantum Ranger created the wagon, and Banhammer and Roflcoptor jumped onboard almost immediately, in classic mafia fashion. I've never been more certain that they are mafia scum.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

Wait, so we basically have ten masons?  

*[Unvote]* Who has the second most votes?


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Go for quantum ranger gaiz


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces, as one hated person to another, jumping on a bandwagon doesn't necessarily make them mafia. They could just hate you!


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 13, 2011)

the bandwagon was suspicious but it's hard to tell with xerces' personality

*[Vote Lynch SparkyKandy]
*
random vote, i'd just rather hear from anyone other than xerces at this point so that we might learn something.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

This game will be crazy....I mean the ability and masons are just wow..


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe we should just lynch Xerces. He might continue to make ridiculous and distracting claims.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Maybe we should just lynch Xerces. He might continue to make ridiculous and distracting claims.



*This is absurd* 

Instead of disregarding my claims, without any thought, you should take notice. My accusations are justified and correct, without any uncertainty. They are absolute, and when Rofl and Banhammer are convicted of being mafia scum, you will all see.  

From the perspective of other players, lynching me would be one of the worst moves. They will just leave themselves open to be raped during the night.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Poor attitude.
> 
> Almost forgot, *[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]* for the time being.



I've waited weeks to play this game and I get assigned fodder which leaves me to do nothing but stab at the dark and bandwagon. 

P.S - Xerces is Autobot. I can confirm as well.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I've waited weeks to play this game and I get assigned fodder which leaves me to do nothing but stab at the dark and bandwagon.



Its not about what role you have. Its about what you _do_ with that defines your game. Thats what being legendary is all about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Its not about what role you have. Its about what you _do_ with that defines your game. Thats what being legendary is all about.



I can never aspire to be like your Xerces-san. I just wanted Starscream. Optimus Prime or Megatron would have been cool too. But instead I get some junkyard junky junk 

Oh well, maybe I'll actually live now more than two phases since I've pointed out I am useless


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> P.S - Xerces is Autobot. I can confirm as well.



Why do you do that...  

Anyway, since Xerces is pretty much confirmed town, I'm switching to someone with 2nd most votes who is apparently not an Autobot. *[Vote lynch Quantum Ranger]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

> Why do you do that...





> Oh well, maybe I'll actually live now more than two phases since I've pointed out I am useless



*[Vote Lynch Quantum Ranger]*

It's nice to lynch mods.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

Sooooo voting to lynch Quantum Ranger b/c he RNGd Xerces?

Banhammer and Wormo are more suspicious for jumping on the bandwagon for so quickly and for no real reason.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

wait
how many masons did you say?


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

All the vote changes were starting to confuse me, plus the fact I realized that somebody wanted me dead made me keep a list of who's being lynched and how many votes they have.  Plus, this way I know if I need to defend myself or not.  

People up to lynch (and how many people have voted for his/her death):
Xerces- 12 people
Quantum Ranger- 5 people
Hustler- 2 people
Banhammer- 1 person
Sparkykandy- 1 person 

This list may not be accurate, but hopefully it gives an idea on who needs to defend themself and what not.  

*Note: This list is not up to date.*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I've waited weeks to play this game and I get assigned fodder which leaves me to do nothing but stab at the dark and bandwagon.


I thought you were all about sniffing out the scum? 

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

RNG...


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2011)

wez is mafia scum


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

I genuinely feel I already look suspicious this game, but it's because I didn't even read the first few posts.

Now I actually understand the rules, I have seen the error of my ways.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

> I thought you were all about sniffing out the scum?



It's nice to have a role that can augment my scum sniffing abilities 



			
				Stringer Bell said:
			
		

> Sooooo voting to lynch Quantum Ranger b/c he RNGd Xerces?
> 
> Banhammer and Wormo are more suspicious for jumping on the bandwagon for so quickly and for no real reason.



This comes off as extremely suspicious. We know that he's not an Autobot thanks to role reveals, which means he's either town or Decepticon. Why do you seem so defensive in day one where any random person will die? Especially someone who barely makes minimal activity in all the games and contributes practically nothing. I hope we can get majority on Quantum Ranger, because he flips Decepticon I'm pretty sure SB will be as well.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> All the vote changes were starting to confuse me, plus the fact I realized that somebody wanted me dead made me keep a list of who's being lynched and how many votes they have.  Plus, this way I know if I need to defend myself or not.
> 
> People up to lynch (and how many people have voted for his/her death):
> Xerces- 12 people
> ...


can you do a vote history
like x voted for z and changed to y
*x* -> z > y
please :3
i would do it myself but i'm all over the place tonight :/


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Quantum Ranger]* 

A strategic move to ensure that he gets the majority. Banhammer and Rofl are still mafia scum, and I will change vote lynch back to one of them if the town is willing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

Well what an interesting dayphase it's been, I don't know whether i want to vote for Xerces because he's an annoying prat or believe that he has any value to town and spare him 

*[Vote No Lynch] *Just for the time being.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> This comes off as extremely suspicious. We know that he's not an Autobot thanks to role reveals, which means he's either town or Decepticon. Why do you seem so defensive in day one where any random person will die? Especially someone who barely makes minimal activity in all the games and contributes practically nothing. I hope we can get majority on Quantum Ranger, because he flips Decepticon I'm pretty sure SB will be as well.



Believe what you want.  I'm questioning the reasoning behind voting for QR.  B/c he was the first person to vote for Xerces?  He sure reeks of Mafia 

*[VOTE LYNCH BANHAMMER]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Believe what you want.  I'm questioning the reasoning behind voting for QR.  B/c he was the first person to vote for Xerces?  He sure reeks of Mafia
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH BANHAMMER]*



It's Day 1, how much reason do you expect for people to die? 

And it's better than going after a confirmed pro-town player, you know.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

everyone is mafia
*[change vote lynch Rofl]*


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Who are we bandwagoning guys?

Also, Fear I just want to say that this game is fucking ridiculously awesome. Great roles, great plot  Great work.

But about this Matrix stuff, how does it change possession? That kinda confused me as you didn't explain it.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Who are we bandwagoning guys?
> 
> Also, Fear I just want to say that this game is fucking ridiculously awesome. Great roles, great plot  Great work.
> 
> But about this Matrix stuff, how does it change possession? That kinda confused me as you didn't explain it.



'Bandwagon' either Rofl or Banhammer. They were highly suspicious previously.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]


*I'm done.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

god          tier


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 13, 2011)

lol hustler is here  

*[vote lynch hustler]* he's always mafia. i mean like always.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Buto...


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Hustler]*

Don't really care for the first day lynch. Also let's try to keep the spam to a minimum guys, I'm sure no one wants to read 13 pages of an off-topic convo (we have an FC for a reason)


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Who are we bandwagoning guys?
> 
> Also, Fear I just want to say that this game is fucking ridiculously awesome. Great roles, great plot  Great work.
> 
> But about this Matrix stuff, how does it change possession? That kinda confused me as you didn't explain it.



Fucking thanks Cubey bro. 

Basically, the Leader of Matrix is hidden within the my self-made world map (on page 1). In this map, are 26 coordinations. Both* Sam Witwicky* and *The Fallen* may send the gamehost these coordinations in hope of finding the Leader of Matrix. If Sam Witwicky finds it before the Fallen does, The Fallen dies. If The Fallen finds it before Sam however, every human player will die - pretty tense and terrifying shit. 



Fear said:


> MAP FOR COORDINATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ​



For example, the player of Sam Witwicky will send the gamehost the coordination ''M.'' The gamehost will then tell the player of Sam whether they found it or not. Same goes for the player of The Fallen.

Sam better find that shit quick, otherwise the humans are screwed. I never wrote ''You are the key to Earth's survival'' in the write-ups for no reason.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

My god....Witwicky better be searching his ass off every night.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that's

completely horrifying


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

I've made it pretty balanced though. Firstly, the Fallen can either kill* or* send in two locations per night - so it's entirely up to them what they choose, and both of these cannot be used consecutively of course. It's either killing people and securing deaths, or gambling major but the reward is over 15+ townies.

There's also Optimus Prime - a major factor for the Humans.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

For anyone who did not vote to lynch me: 

*Change your lynch vote to Quantum Ranger.* I am a confirmed townie, and have the majority vote at the moment due to an early bandwagon attempt. Lynching me would be a waste for the Autobots and Humans, and will allow the Decepticons to cause even more havoc during the night.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> can you do a vote history
> like x voted for z and changed to y
> *x* -> z > y
> please :3
> i would do it myself but i'm all over the place tonight :/



Because you asked: 

_Xerces_-14
Quantum Ranger
Banhammer-1
Wormodragon
Kakashi Hatake
Sajin-1
Roflcopter-1
aiyanah-1
Deiboom
Sphyer
mmfx
Wez-1
Sito
Federer
Toreno
Stringer Bell-1
Hiruzen Sarutobi-2
Blaze-1
Banhammer-3
Aiyanah-3
VastoLorDae
Hustler-2
Zabuza-2
Gnome on Fire

_Roflcopter_-1
Xerces-1
Aiyanah-2
Aiyanah-4

_Quantum Ranger_-4
Hustler-1
Hiruzen Sarutobi-1
WhatADrag-2
Xerces-3
Hiruzen Sarutobi-3
St. Lucifer
Sajin-3
Blaze-2

_Hustler_-7
Zabuza-1
Blackfeather
Dragon
James
Cubey
WhatADrag-3
Xerces-5
Broly the Legendary SSJ

_WhatADrag_
WhatADrag

_No lynch_-2
Wez-2
Roflcopter-2
Buto Renjin

_Banhammer_-1
Xerces-2
Stringer Bell-2

_Sparkykandy_-1
Kamikazi

_Hiruzen Sarutobi_-1
Wez-3

_Unvote_
Sajin-2
Banhammer-2

_Stinger Bell_
Xerces-4

Key of Votes:
*If someone's name is in italics, then that person is up for lynching.  The number besides that person's name means how many people _currently_ want them dead.
*The names underneath say which people have voted for that person's death.  If the person's name is in strikeout, then that person has changed their mind and no longer wants said person dead.  The number besides that person's name means that they changed their vote and this is their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc. vote.
*_No lynch_ means what I assume that it means.  That person has voted that nobody be lynched today.
*_Unvote_ means that person has withdrawn their previous vote. 

Hopefully, somebody will find this list useful.  Also, I want to point out with all the vote changes and everything, that this list *may not necessary be* up to date by the time I post this or be accurate.  

Other random things of note:
*WhatADrag-claims to have a generic role. Aka, isn't anybody of importance.
*St. Lucifer- claims to be the Autobot Arcee.
*St. Lucifer- also claims that Xerces is innocent.
*WhatADrag- claims Xerces is an Autobot.
*Xerces- claims/confirms innocence.

Edit: Just realized that I put down Quantum Ranger's name twice. Whoops.  Anyways, I fixed the list to reflect this.  Thanks to Hiruzen Sarutobi for pointing this out.  Oh, I *did not* update the list.  Just fixed a mistake.

Edit 2: Since I'm just updating the list instead of making a brand new one, there may some inaccuracies in the updated list.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

SHUT UP XERCES! You have a better chance of living if you shut your trap! 

Next, how come the fallen can search two locations per night! The humans will be dead before we know it. Not fair...


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> Because you asked:
> 
> _Xerces_-11
> Quantum Ranger
> ...



What do the numbers next to our names mean?


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Lynch Hustler people.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Hustler]*

Might as well he's closer to majority. Although Quantum Ranger and Stringer Bell are definitely tippity top in my Decepticon suspects. Let's get some night actions on them tonight.

And Hiruzen, I believe the numbers next to our names denote how many times we've voted for a different person.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Why are there two different Quantum Ranger things?


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I can never aspire to be like your Xerces-san. I just wanted Starscream. Optimus Prime or Megatron would have been cool too. But instead I get some junkyard junky junk
> 
> Oh well, maybe I'll actually live now more than two phases since I've pointed out I am useless



I feel your pain. I got a shitty role as well...



Wez ★ said:


> I thought you were all about sniffing out the scum?
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*
> 
> RNG...



Woah. Why are you voting me?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Woah. Why are you voting me?


Let's just say I used a random number generator.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Hustler]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

I will kick this Random Number Generators Ass....


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What do the numbers next to our names mean?



If your name is in italics, it means that you're up for lynching and this is how many people that currently want you dead.

Some people have decided to change their votes, so I decided to keep track of how many times they have voted and how many times they've changed it.  So, basically, if your name is not italicized and within a list, you may have a number next to your name.  That number represents whether it was your first vote, second vote, etc.  Those who have voted only once so far, have no numbers against their names.

For example, Bob votes for Bill but later decides to change his vote to Alice:

_Bill_
Bob-1<-This means this is Bob's first vote.  The strikeout through Bob's name means that he withdrew his vote.

_Alice_
Bob-2<-This means that Bob changed his mind and decided to vote for Alice instead.  Also, this is Bob's second vote for this round. (His first vote being for Bill.) 

Basically, the numbers are there to keep track of who is changing their mind/vote and how many times that they have changed it etc.   

Hopefully, this helps explains things.  If not then,


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Role revealing is allowed? Well im a generic townie. A solider/Human

*John Keller*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> If your name is in italics, it means that you're up for lynching and this is how many people that currently want you dead.
> 
> Some people have decided to change their votes, so I decided to keep track of how many times they have voted and how many times they've changed it.  So, basically, if your name is not italicized and within a list, you may have a number next to your name.  That number represents whether it was your first vote, second vote, etc.  Those who have voted only once so far, have no numbers against their names.
> 
> ...



Why are there two Quantum Ranger things?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> Role revealing is allowed? Well im a generic townie. A solider/Human
> 
> *John Keller*


 
Oh for the love of god. 

Why are you making it easy for mafia to target the people with roles.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> Role revealing is allowed? Well im a generic townie. A solider/Human
> 
> *John Keller*






People, don't claim without need. Seriously.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

For the love of Primus...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Lol. I just said he wasn't mafia and you guys keep going. Whatever.



I wanted to unvote after reading this. I really did


But Xerces seems like such a terrible player


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

> Oh for the love of god.
> 
> Why are you making it easy for mafia to target the people with roles.





> People, don't claim without need. Seriously.



^ And that is why role revealing is banned in most games. Hinting works just as well while still leaving the ambiguity of someone's identity intact.

In my opinion, role revealing is a cheap form of play. Town can win essentially any mafia game if they role reveal properly, which eliminates the anonymity disadvantage they suffer from.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I wanted to unvote after reading this. I really did
> 
> 
> But Xerces seems like such a terrible player



Right. Im undefeated in Mafia games, and just came hot off winning my last Mafia game in which I handled everyone like a puppeteer. Sure is terrible



Banhammer, I'm confirmed townie. Do the logical thing and unvote (preferably vote Hustler). I you fail to do so, I'm afraid my Mafia suspicions will be confirmed.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

It also helps mafia to know who not to go for.


While claiming a generic role.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

^ That is the point we're making.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I've waited weeks to play this game and I get assigned fodder which leaves me to do nothing but stab at the dark and bandwagon.
> 
> P.S - Xerces is Autobot. I can confirm as well.



D'oh



Aah, alright *[unvote]*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Right. Im undefeated in Mafia games, and just came hot off winning my last Mafia game in which I handled everyone like a puppeteer. Sure is terrible
> 
> 
> 
> Banhammer, I'm confirmed townie. Do the logical thing and unvote (preferably vote Hustler). I you fail to do so, I'm afraid my Mafia suspicions will be confirmed.



*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*



You could be Optimus Prime right now, we could still afford to loose _you_


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

And it also shows who is on who's side, really. I haven't looked too deep at the role list yet, but lets say that all the autobots role revealed and all the humans role revealed. The good people will obviously win with a few casualties. No one will dare lie because if you claim a role that is good, a bunch of other people on your team can either confirm or reject the claim because.. they are on your team. 

For example: Lets say someone else said that they were Arcee. Obviously, because I am Arcee, I would start a bandwagon on him with a bunch of other people backing up.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Hustler]*
> 
> Might as well he's closer to majority. Although Quantum Ranger and *Stringer Bell* are definitely tippity top in my Decepticon suspects. Let's get some night actions on them tonight.



Like I said earlier, believe what you want.  I got nothing to hide and you won't find anything on me.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

lol oh well.

*[Vote Quantum_Ranger**]


*


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Let's just try not to lynch Sam or Optimus and lose the game


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

*If I were mafia, I would target the role revealing generic-townies.* Them role revealing is a spineless and cowardly move which shows there callous disregard for the well being of their own teammates. It makes me want to vomit.

My philosophy is to target the weak and spineless and eradicate them from the game as quickly as possible. Role revealing scum dont even deserve to participate in the game. Crush the weak under your heel, and square off against the best of your opponents. Thats the way it should be done.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Right. Im undefeated in Mafia games, and just came hot off winning my last Mafia game in which I handled everyone like a puppeteer. Sure is terrible
> 
> 
> 
> Banhammer, I'm confirmed townie. Do the logical thing and unvote (preferably vote Hustler). I you fail to do so, I'm afraid my Mafia suspicions will be confirmed.



THATS THE LAST STRAW! You don't get a prize for my mafia game. Hell, you didn't even win my game....


----------



## Sajin (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> ^* And that is why role revealing is banned in most games.* Hinting works just as well while still leaving the ambiguity of someone's identity intact.
> 
> In my opinion, role revealing is a cheap form of play. Town can win essentially any mafia game if they role reveal properly, which eliminates the anonymity disadvantage they suffer from.



...@ bolded - What? 

Hinting is essentially same as revealing but with more confusion. Btw, mass revealing is only cheap in games where the roles are all listed in the OP, all the more reason for me to prefer when they are hidden until the players die.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> For example: Lets say someone else said that they were Arcee. Obviously, because I am Arcee, I would start a bandwagon on him with a bunch of other people backing up.



Someone claims Optimus prime (or another random good and vital role).
A mafia counterclaims and the town lynches optimus like a bunch of retards and the mafia simply lost in exchange, in the *next phase*, for example in this one's case, one of their Generic Autobots .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Like I said earlier, believe what you want.  I got nothing to hide and *you won't find anything on me*.



Not with a generic role, I won't.

And by the way, the bold text only augments my argument of you being Decepticon



> Megatron [Godfather/Semi Bullet Proof/Innocent] – Leader of the Decepticons, Megatron is vicious and extremely powerful, single-minded in his goals, straight forward and brutally direct in his attempts to seize those goals. Rival of Optimus Prime, he absolutely despises the Autobots. He can control all his allies' actions. Like Optimus Prime, they can only die by the hands of each other and The Fallen. *However, through proficient disguises, cops cannot know whether he's a decepticon or not.*





> ...@ bolded - What?
> 
> Hinting is essentially same as revealing but with more confusion. Btw, mass revealing is only cheap in games where the roles are all listed in the OP, all the more reason for me to prefer when they are hidden until the players die.



More confusion thus more ambiguity. As in you cannot be sure of a person's role whereas if someone role claims in a game where role revealing isn't allowed it is assumed they are who they are until proven otherwise. 

And hidden role games are stupid. Part of the intrigue of mafia games is figuring out the intricacies of the roles and using deductive skills during the day/night phases to see which actions were performed and which were negated. Closed roles basically means bandwagon galores (unless role revealing is allowed), which makes it for an uninteresting game anyways, in my opinion.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *If I were mafia, I would target the role revealing generic-townies.* Them role revealing is a spineless and cowardly move which shows there callous disregard for the well being of their own teammates. It makes me want to vomit.
> 
> My philosophy is to target the weak and spineless and eradicate them from the game as quickly as possible. Role revealing scum dont even deserve to participate in the game. Crush the weak under your heel, and square off against the best of your opponents. Thats the way it should be done.



Wow, the only reason you are not getting lynched now is BECAUSE I role revealed and I saved your ass. If role revealers were scum, then this game to you is retarded and you should just ask to get modkilled. Role Revealing shouldn't be allowed according to you, right?

You are a dumbass.

*Also I'm tired of you bolding your bullshit. You sound like tight-assed retard.*

Yes role revealing does help the mafia target roles, but you know what? there are successful games where everyone has a role. If anything, us generic role holders are just people who can add lynch votes on the good guys side.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Stinger Bell] *

He is Megatron. Make your case Mr. Bell.


----------



## Fear (Feb 13, 2011)

Why is role revealing being taken so seriously? As if everybody will role reveal themselves. Some of you guys don't even get along with eachother, so the thought of you co-ordinating with eachother is lolarious. Not to mention, who exactly wants to die early in the game?

Role revealing is only effective and useful to avoid being lynched or to decieve everyone. Trying to win very early with that tactic would simply allow the Mafia team to clean out. It's not hard, and to be honest, only a handful of people would likely know how to use the role revealing role proficiently.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so tempted to lynch Xerces just because he is an annoying idiot....


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am so tempted to lynch Xerces just because he is an annoying idiot....



 

I'll tone it down. For anyone who has me lynched at the moment, I suggest unvoting. As stated previously, there are bigger fish to fry, and the longer you wait to do so, the harder it will be to win.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

IF you are an autobot Xerces, Mafia will get you tonight...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

Right because people *chose* to be generic townies and are therefore weak spineless scum.
Okay, I'll role reveal: I'm *Megan Fox's Tits* - Sex Bomb. I don't do anything when I die except making the fandom cheer though

Am I cool to you now?


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> IF you are an autobot Xerces, Mafia will get you tonight...



Then that would be a waste of a move for the mafia.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces did you role reveal or just claim to be innocent? I'm not reading back 100 pages.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's me betraying my own team.

Xerces is not a generic townie. He has a role. Mafia, kill him.





















(I kid)












Unless you wanna do it.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Then that would be a waste of a move for the mafia.



It would be a start! My bet is that you,WhatADrag and/or St.Lucifer die tonight....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It would be a start! My bet is that you,WhatADrag and/or St.Lucifer die tonight....



That's fine, mafia can either not believe I'm generic and try to kill me, which is a waste of a move for them, or they can believe me and I get to play a mafia game for more than two phases without being harassed by some anonymous shithead with a vendetta against me.

It's win-win for me and my team.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Seems like divide and conquer is at work here 

Let's go after the Mafia, not each other.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree WhatADrag, it is a waste to kill generics. They only reason I see them targeting generics only to frame someone or if you are too smart for your own good/have too much knowledge.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

@WAD - Are you serious?  If I was Megatron, would I really put myself out there so early in the game?  I hope I'm not overestimating you...

@Xerces - There is no case to make you clown.  I can't wait till you and HS die, so I can put you two love birds back on my ignore list.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

was Xerc like this throughout the mario game?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> He is Megatron. Make your case Mr. Bell.



You're about to be gang negged
Make your case


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Xerces did you role reveal or just claim to be innocent? I'm not reading back 100 pages.



So far, Xerces is just claiming to be innocent.  Both WhatADrag and St. Lucifer have claimed/confirmed that Xerces is an innocent.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hustler]*

id think xerces is lying if he didn't have two people backing him up


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> So far, Xerces is just claiming to be innocent.  Both WhatADrag and St. Lucifer have claimed/confirmed that Xerces is an innocent.



what an annoying player to keep around
nah fuck that shit :/
*[change vote lynch Xerces]*


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

^ Mafia       .


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Just ignore his posts and let the mafia kill him. I already said he has a role.

I hate to say this, but as much as I want him dead, it would be a waste to lynch him. And yes, it's very suspicious and careless for people to keep freaking voting for him after I said he was on the good side.

People will killing roles on the good side, you know who to go for.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> ^ Mafia       .



town wont be able to work well with him around
i'll let you vote to keep him instead


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> was Xerc like this throughout the mario game?



No. Only after he "won"[due to being lured] did he act like this. 



Stringer Bell said:


> @WAD - Are you serious?  If I was Megatron, would I really put myself out there so early in the game?  I hope I'm not overestimating you...
> 
> @Xerces - There is no case to make you clown.  I can't wait till you and HS die, so I can put you two love birds back on my ignore list.



And you hate me because?  I actually find it funny. You only hate me because others do. This isn't a high school where you need to fit in to be someone. Hasn't your parents ever told you conformity is wrong?

And yes, I love Xerces...


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

It's a waste of a lynch to kill Xerces at this point.

He wont be a nuisance in further actions because everyone knows his role and it's of practically no importance.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> No. Only after he "won"[due to being lured] did he act like this.


i see 
so winning at something does this to Xerces :/



Cubey said:


> It's a waste of a lynch to kill Xerces at this point.
> 
> He wont be a nuisance in further actions because everyone knows his role and it's of practically no importance.


i expect mafia to leave him alone
he's so annoying we're gonna lynch him anyway if he keeps this up


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i see
> so a winning at something does this to Xerces :/
> 
> i expect mafia to leave him alone
> he's so annoying we're gonna lynch him anyway if he keeps this up



 

I'll stop. Change your vote, I'm not mafia.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2011)

Crap, I totally forgot about this.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

When I was Lopez my first moove was to kill Hikawa for a reason


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Roflcopter]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> @WAD - Are you serious?  If I was Megatron, would I really put myself out there so early in the game?  I hope I'm not overestimating you...



Was just fishing, I accept your response and reasoning


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[change vote lynch Roflcopter]*



Vote lynch Hustler


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And you hate me because?  I actually find it funny. You only hate me because others do. This isn't a high school where you need to fit in to be someone. Hasn't your parents ever told you conformity is wrong?





Please stop making assumptions about things you know nothing about...you're just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Everyone just vote Hustler and stop spamming please


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

I ROFL turns out to be serial killer, again, I'll laugh


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Please stop making assumptions about things you know nothing about...you're just embarrassing yourself.



 That was all you had to say? Pathetic.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> was Xerc like this throughout the mario game?


As a matter of fact he was...that stupid little prat. I would implore Mafia to kill his ass during the nightphase just for the lulz, he's useless to town anyway and i won't dignify him with a vote to lynch his ass.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

whats the reason for voting Hustler?
is it that he's Hustler?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> whats the reason for voting Hustler?
> is it that he's Hustler?



what's the reason for defending a Day 1 lynch?
is it that you're mafia again? 

(don't kill me this game aiyanah prz I really am useless allow me to scumhunt )


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2011)

I will never vote for my Hustler.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> what's the reason for defending a Day 1 lynch?
> is it that you're mafia again?
> 
> (don't kill me this game aiyanah prz I really am useless allow me to scumhunt )



i'm asking for a reason on this wagon
i guess i'm mafia again this game :/
if its a classic Hustler wagon just say so 

i'll scumhunt with you this game
so dont worry about that ;3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm asking for a reason on this wagon
> i guess i'm mafia again this game :/
> if its a classic Hustler wagon just say so
> 
> ...



Works for me! 

I believe the current shoddy reason for this wagon is that he tried to start or assist in the rolling of a wagon of Xerces who has now been confirmed townie, so although it is possible its townie friendly fire, it could be mafia just picking one of us at random, and you know...why not Xerces? He annoys almost everyone (I find his musings entertaining myself )

So I guess people figure better lynch someone whose status is unknown than an obvious townie, as aggravating as he might be to some. Although I prefer Quantum Ranger myself


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

i see
keep your vote on Hustler if you want
i wont be surprised if he flips mafia as always


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm asking for a reason on this wagon
> i guess i'm mafia again this game :/
> if its a classic Hustler wagon just say so
> 
> ...



Well, so far I still have the majority and the day is getting shorter and shorter. Hustler has the second most votes, so by voting for him it will put me out of the majority.  

Its a game of odds at this point: 


Choose to not lynch Hustler and a confirmed townie will die.
Vote Hustler, with the possibility of lynching mafia scum or SK

I would prefer lynching Quantum Ranger, Banhammer or Rofl (All mafia scum), but there is not enough votes to make it happen, and we are short on time. Aiyanah, the logical move is voting for Hustler.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

how are we short on time?
we have a whole day phase
i wont be sad to see you go though


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Aiyanah, your playing right into my hands. With every word you type, your digging yourself a deeper grave. Truly oblivious!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

lynch me if your so sure Xerc


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

I would vote for you Xerces if we were both Mafia, but since you are good it'd just be stupid. Then again you are still getting lynched.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Its a game of odds at this point:
> 
> 
> Choose to not lynch Hustler and a confirmed townie will die.
> ...



...or the possibility of lynching a Townie.  You know, there is another faction besides Autobot, Decepticon and SK...


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> ...or the possibility of lynching a Townie.  You know, there is another faction besides Autobot, Decepticon and SK...



Like I said, its playing the odds. I'm 100% townie, and Hustler is not. You can make a power move, or waste a lynch on me and get raped by the mafia during the night.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

To Xerces: Why do I have the feeling that you want Hustler to die, just so you won't be the one that gets lynched?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Xerces]*

 leading the way of making me have to read 11 pages of all this non sense. I do not want another phase like that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuck it, what's the vote tally right now?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Woah what a wagon on me?? 

Your choice , if you wana listen to someone like Xerces.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> To Xerces: Why do I have the feeling that you want Hustler to die, just so you won't be the one that gets lynched?



Thats _exactly_ what I'm trying to do


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Lynch me and town loses 25% chance of winning , i'm not role revealing on the first day to get nailed on the first night phase by the mafia


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Is everyone an idiot or something? When you have 100% proof that someone is a townie, you... continue to vote for them?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuck this shit you stupid bandwagoners keep changing your votes like a girl changes her boyfriend.

Aiyanah, Xerces you two, unless you're playing this game like a joke, changing the vote like that only makes you suspicious.

For that, I may thought Hustler was Mafioso but this cheap crap talk of xerces saying ROFL is 100 % mafioso and then say Banhammer is also mafioso and then change his vote to him when he was 100% sure of ROFL, and then changes to Quantum and then changes to Hustler, makes me only think hes changing his vote because he is desperate to either start another bandwagon and get away through the phase or just trolling the game and playing like a noob.
*
[Change vote lynch Xerces]*

You talk too much but if you meant what you really said about ROFL in first place, you'd never change your vote, and after doing that you lost all your credibility in this game.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

Look how many mafia teams there are. It's difficult to have teamwork or change going.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Xerces]* hopefully this phase can end soon now.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerc getting wagoned anyway
even after he's been confirmed by two others


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Xerc getting wagoned anyway
> even after he's been confirmed by two others



That doesn't mean that your behaviour during this first day phase, doesn't make you any more suspicious than Xerces.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

I am thinking about lynching Xerces. If he is going to try and lynch random people to save his own ass, then he should die. For all we know, he could be pointing the finger at Optimus Prime!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

he's being lynched for the reason i gave 
now i'll just sit back, relax and watch this unfold


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

All I know is 2 people backed him up, and Mafia wouldn't be stupid enough to put 3 of their men out there this early.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

Confirmed or not, he's just terrible. He'll do nothing but annoy the fuck out of everyone and try to start random wagons with no evidence and when he get's lucky enough to hit a mafia he'll be everyone's "leader" and "hero" and the "guy that's steamrolling the mafia". I don't care if he's fucking Prime himself he'll be nothing but useless.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

i'm ing
hard


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Confirmed or not, he's just terrible. He'll do nothing but annoy the fuck out of everyone and try to start random wagons with no evidence and when he get's lucky enough to hit a mafia he'll be everyone's "leader" and "hero" and the "guy that's steamrolling the mafia". I don't care if he's fucking Prime himself he'll be nothing but useless.



Plus, I don't know if we can trust him anymore. He lyed Horribly in the Mario Mafia Game. He claimed a role that wasn't his, he could be doing the same here. He already showed that he would be willing to kill off even the Leader/hero/godfather just to save his own ass.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Fuck it, what's the vote tally right now?



Assuming my updated list is accurate:

Xerces-14
Roflcopter-1
Quantum Ranger-4
Hustler-7
No lynch-2
Banhammer-1
Sparkykandy-1
Hiruzen Sarutobi-1

So basically, Xerces is in the lead with 14 votes. You can check out my list on pg. 7 for details.

On the other hand, I am seriously thinking about lynching Xerces.  His attitude plus the fact he keeps on changing his vote is driving me nuts.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Do what you gotta do then.

Xerces, hope you learn a lesson from this.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 13, 2011)

​
Everything has gone accordingly. From the moment I discovered my role, I knew I would have to resort to this strategy. *Thats right, everything that has transpired so far, has been in accordance with my goals.* From your responses, the mood, the outcries of hate. It has all been a result of my doing. 

It is true that I am a generic Autobot townie. After discovering my role I contemplated what would be the best option in helping my team. I obviously could not help the townies by using a 'power' due to the fact that I was absent of one. That is when I divised my plan...

Each and every response I have made in this thread, was made in a very particular and purposeful manner. Being a generic townie, does not necessary make you a powerless figure. I took advantage of the mentality of the other players: *I took advantage of your mindset*. You may have thought of me as a simpleton, but I am the master of meta-cognition.

In observing the responses made by members at my posts, I used deductive reasoning and psychological prowess to compile a list. The following list is one that contains Mafia members. The accuracy of this list is 95% with a standard deviation of 5%. My methods are beyond the principle of this revelation and are simply irrelevant for this discussion

*List of Mafia Scum [95% Accuracy]:*

Banhammer
Roflcoptor
Aiyanah
Quantum Ranger
Hustler
VastoLorDae
Sphyer *[Megatron]*
Hiruzen Sarutobi


Thats right. I had realized early on that _this_ was the best way I could help my team: To compile an absolute list of the mafia scum. This list was made with the utmost certainty. *Follow this list and lynch every member on that list and the townies will win. 100% garantee*

All a part of my plan. Hence, I will sacrifice myself to propel the Autobots to victory. I did the honorable thing, in payment for dishonor. I am a martyr for your cause. Become legendary, my friends...



*[Xerces: The Last Altruist]*









​


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Xerces]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Xerces]*

Gonna help nip this in the ass before it even begins.

EDIT: Too late...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

gg        Xerc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Hilariously, I agree with his reasoning.

And excuse me, are peopel actually complaining the thread is already so many pages?  I cannot say I don't find people who are actually annoyed with the activity in this thread suspicious, it's very mafioso to not want to partake in the scumhunting. And it's a huge game.



My personal list is Quantum Ranger, Hustler, VastoLorDae (why are you ALWAYS suspicious to me dude ), and maybe aiyanah.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, gotta give it up to Xerces. That's quite a masterful plan 

[Vote lynch Xerces]


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH XERCES]* aka The Aizen of Mafia


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Why can't I be Mafia? :33


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

lets follow Xerc's list
i expect good things from it


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaze and Wez keeping it quiet


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

lol Of course.


Too many people/first phase/lots of trolling/annoyance/mafias everywhere.


I ain't changing vote either...it's still on that mod.

Too much crap...I'm hoping it's cut down next phase.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaze always keep it quiet though. 
Unless he is the bullet proof.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaze is always bulletproof tho.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be surprised if Hiruzen is not mafia based on the events this phase.


Also, I can't believe there is no doctor or stalker...I'm truly fucked.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Also, I can't believe there is no doctor or stalker...I'm truly fucked.


 
Bumblebee is the doctor.

Wheelie seems to be somewhat of a stalker.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

THEN YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO GUYS!!!







I quickly skimmed through the roles since I'm not much of a fan of the theme or know much about it.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 13, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*  Wasn't even planning on voting in the first phase but....

List of people that want Xerces dead:

Quantum Ranger
Wormodragon
Kakashi Hatake
Deiboom
Sphyer
mmfx
Sito
Federer
Toreno
Banhammer
VastoLorDae
Hustler
Zabuza
Gnome on Fire
Cubey
Buto Renjin
Chibason
Stringer Bell
Sparkykandy

19 people now want Xerces dead.  (This assuming I've got the votes right.  All this vote changing was starting to confuse me.)    That's a little over half.  Since it's said that if the majority of the votes is for one person, the next phase can start early, I'm going to pm Fear, so he can count up the votes and see if we can go ahead and start the phase already.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> To be honest, I believe Xerces may be mafia. Fear said, directly under Xerces post, that he can role reveal. This would have been the perfect time to, similar to what happened to me in the OOC and it saved my ass. Yet Xerces did not, so...
> 
> *[Vote Change Lynch Xerces]*



wait elaborate more on this, because if I got it right. Are you saying that even tho.  he has been confirmed to not be mafia, and being a generic autobot. So you want us to waste a precious lynch in a friend. when we could been trying to sniff out mafia, unless you are a mafia, and you want this autobot dead. elaborate more


anyways, guys I know a player can be annoying but, if that player is a confirmed autobot, since mafia wouldn't put that many of their members in the line for a one of their role.


optimus prime, , your leadership skills are a wreck ship


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like someone's plan failed...

*[Vote Change Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Looks like someone's plan failed...
> 
> *[Vote Change Lynch Xerces]*



I'm still waiting for your response


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2011)

none of you vote changers are making sense :/
i'll just leave for now


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> none of you vote changers are making sense :/
> i'll just leave for now



indeed is really not. why wasting a lynch in some who is not mafia, guys if he is not an autobot, the autobot mafia will kill him tonight, so let's leave him alone for now, and try to sniff real threats, you know the kind that hides in the shadows until the late game


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I'll be surprised if Hiruzen is not mafia based on the events this phase.
> 
> 
> Also, I can't believe there is no doctor or stalker...I'm truly fucked.







Blackfeather Dragon said:


> wait elaborate more on this, because if I got it right. Are you saying that even tho.  he has been confirmed to not be mafia, and being a generic autobot. So you want us to waste a precious lynch in a friend. when we could been trying to sniff out mafia, unless you are a mafia, and you want this autobot dead. elaborate more
> 
> 
> anyways, guys I know a player can be annoying but, if that player is a confirmed autobot, since mafia wouldn't put that many of their members in the line for a one of their role.
> ...




I posted that comment before he was confirmed Autobot, so it seems bizzare now. I am lynching him because he will doom us all. As shown in the other mafia game, he would be willing to sacrifice the godfather/hero/leader just to save himself. And he accused several people, who could be town for all he knows.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I posted that comment before he was confirmed Autobot, so it seems bizzare now. I am lynching him because he will doom us all. As shown in the other mafia game, he would be willing to sacrifice the godfather/hero/leader just to save himself. And he accused several people, who could be town for all he knows.


but don't you think it would've been better to let this for the autobots to deal with instead of us the town, since they know who they are. We will be wasting a precious lynch. don't you agree?


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but don't you think it would've been better to let this for the autobots to deal with instead of us the town, since they know who they are. We will be wasting a precious lynch. don't you agree?



I agree. However, we have nothing better. We know of no mafia, so we jump to horrible townie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

About Xerces...



Butō Renjin said:


> Confirmed or not, he's just terrible. He'll do nothing but annoy the fuck out of everyone and try to start random wagons with no evidence and when he get's lucky enough to hit a mafia he'll be everyone's "leader" and "hero" and the "guy that's steamrolling the mafia". I don't care if he's fucking Prime himself he'll be nothing but useless.


 Might as well quote myself.

Town or not the guy's fucking useless and i'd put money on him trying to sell town out anyway.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 13, 2011)

autobots roll out

(though I am not one of them I wanted to say it lol)


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2011)

If we had a governor and he would've saved Xerces, it would be hilarious.

Just lynch the idiot.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Town does have a Governor but i don't think he wants to save Xerces at all


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2011)

DO ITTTTTTTT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

I find you annoying and want you gobe regardless if your townie and that makes me mafia...simply brilliant work. Now enjoy your lynching.


----------



## Koi (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been working on a paper all day and I need to go to bed before class so I don't have time to read the thread beyond the first few pages. \:  

*[vote no lynch]*

I'm not comfortable lynching on the first day anyway, to be honest.  There's nothing to go on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2011)

Koi said:


> I've been working on a paper all day and I need to go to bed before class so I don't have time to read the thread beyond the first few pages. \:
> 
> *[vote no lynch]*
> 
> I'm not comfortable lynching on the first day anyway, to be honest.  There's nothing to go on.



That in and out of itself is suspicious no matter how much you downplay the random nature of first-day lynches and exaggerate your busyness. Just hop on any random bandwagon or even throw your vote away to some random person and go with it or else you look mafia who is trying to play off townie by being too over concerned with killing people based on nothing.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> That in and out of itself is suspicious no matter how much you downplay the random nature of first-day lynches and exaggerate your busyness. Just hop on any random bandwagon or even throw your vote away to some random person and go with it or else you look mafia who is trying to play off townie by being too over concerned with killing people based on nothing.



you could've kept that to yourself for the time being wad. although i agree, but it's a good way to look out for scum, and now you've given them an idea  

and lol at people still lynching xerces. i'm convinced at this point that he isn't mafia. 

and once again blackfeather dragon doing his thing. he should be optimus


----------



## Fear (Feb 14, 2011)

The dayphase will end abit later on today. But to make it fair, I will make it a *24 hour *phase as mentioned in the rules. So basically, whoever has the most votes by 2PM (London/Lisbon  GMT) will be lynched. However, I will not be back until a few hours later to start the nightphase, so I do apologize for that.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 14, 2011)

london time, it is only 8:06 in the U.S.  TT



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Looks like someone's plan failed...
> 
> *[Vote Change Lynch Xerces]*





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I agree. However, we have nothing better. We know of no mafia, so we jump to horrible townie.


but you voted for him even tho. you knew who he was. and would we waste  a lynch, if you want him dead, the decepticons would most likely kill him tonight


----------



## Fear (Feb 14, 2011)

Right, I have to leave now and will be back within a few hours.

Due to the majority of votes, *Xerces* will be lynched. I *will not* inhibit further dicussion (meaning dicussion can still take place), but votes *will now halt and any further votes/changes will no longer count. *

See you in a few hours brave men.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 14, 2011)

I hate Xerces as much as the next guy but, come on.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 14, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH XERCES]* aka The Aizen of Mafia



Since when were you under the impression that Xerces can be lynched? He's gonna haunt this game for as long as it continues. 

For the record, I wasn't jumping on the bandwagon when I first voted Xerces. I was starting a bandwagon, but a few people simply beat me to it. I hardly find anyone on NF who annoys me to that extent, and I do not care even if his list is correct. He's way too arrogant.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I hate Xerces as much as the next guy but, come on.



dude brought it on himself.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 14, 2011)

this phase


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 14, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Xerces can be lynched? He's gonna haunt this game for as long as it continues.
> 
> For the record, I wasn't jumping on the bandwagon when I first voted Xerces. I was starting a bandwagon, but a few people simply beat me to it. I hardly find anyone on NF who annoys me to that extent, and I do not care even if his list is correct. He's way too arrogant.


that sounds like an elaborated mafia excuse to jump in bandwagon with your mafia 


VastoLorDae said:


> dude brought it on himself.


which part exactly, you may think he is annoying, but any player should know that he would been killed tonight if left alone since you know, he role revealed himself, and sure kill is the best, but if an expert mafia leader I would rather have his mafia jump into the bandwagon, them during the night kill another role revealed autobot, which is what you wormdragon and HS are doing    



aiyanah said:


> this phase





Jαmes said:


> and lol at people still lynching xerces. i'm convinced at this point that he isn't mafia.


indeed the dude is 100% percent autobot. Two, not one, but two of comrade put themselves on the line, a mafia wouldn't risk it like, a mafia would lynch him anyways


----------



## Fear (Feb 14, 2011)

[divshare]myId=14058427-c70[/divshare]

The war began fiercely between the soldiers and Alien outsiders known as the Decepticons. Lifes being claimed every second were nothing but common factors; nothing but loud blarent cries were heard in the battlefield from men who suffered violent wounds.

*Captain William Lennox: *Jorge, we need to retreat for now and call in for back-up..
*
Jorge Figueroa*: No fucking way homes, we can take these alien junk pieces of shit....we fight to the end..

Captain William Lennox stayed silent, from the result of Jorge's bravery for the continuation to fight whilst being completely overwhelmed. Lennox left unwillingly, leaving Jorge to scour the battlefield by himself. As Jorge reluctantly began to fight alongside another comrade and Sergeant Robert Epps, a huge Decepticon taking shape of Scorpion plunged into air from sand. 

*Jorge Figueroa*: Holy........
*
Sergeant Robert Epps*: Ah hell naw, I am not about to die today!



The three soldiers began to run at an incredible pace; Sergeant Robert Epps and the other soldier managed to get away by taking acute turns and hiding in old, unpopulated houses. Jorge however, was trapped between the Decepticon and 15ft solid-stone wall. 

*Jorge Figueroa*: Fuck, no, no. This is it for me, well, fuck this little robot bastard.....i'm gonna take you down with me ese, I ain't no bitch ass puta you make fun off....no....

Jorge brang out a grenade, ready to pull the cord and blow himself up and the Decepticon, but he knew, that wasn't enough. Seconds later, another large robot entered.....it was Ironhide, the Autobot. Jorge nodded at Ironhide, as if he knew exactly what Ironide was thinking. There was no other way.......Jorde slowly, but hesitantly gulped....as he bidded his final farewell....

*Jorge Figueroa*: Do it......DOOO ITTTTT!!!!!

Ironhide instantly initiated the weapon-mechanism on his arm, and launced an attack at where Jorge and the Decepticons were. The attack set of the grenade Jorge was holding, letting off an immensely powerful blast that claimed both Jorge's life and the Decepticons.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Jorge Figueroa** [Generic Townie/Soldier][Hiruzen Sarutobi]
* *was killed by Ironhide*



​


----------



## Fear (Feb 14, 2011)

Meanwhile away from the battlefield, Mudflap began to feel extraordinarily strange. He stumbled to his knees, as his body began to cold. His eyes slowly shut, whilst he began to feel his inner-spark deteriorate. Minutes laters, his entire body dropped on the canvas, while Mudflap laid there lifelessly. Ratchet the Autobot's medical robot, immediately rushed over to Mudflaps torso, trying to analyse and conclude what might have caused this sudden action. It was too late, Mudflap's spark was completely destroyed and far to in the stages of being revived - even by Ratchet. It was finally figured out, that Mudflap had died by some sort of virus that directlt affects the robots spark....


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mudflap*
*[Generic Autobot][Xerces]*
*Has been lynched.*



DAY PHASE 1 IS NOW OVER.
NIGHTPHASE 1 HAS NOW STARTED.

YOU MAY ALL NOW SEND ME YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS AND REMEMBER...
NO TALKING!
​


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 14, 2011)

Way to go Ironside...


----------



## God (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh well, we lost two generics (meh)

Come on Humans/Autobots!


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2011)

The war raged on! The soldiers were giving it all they had, but the mighty Decepticons were not falling. Even with the helping hand of a few Autobots, the Decepticons still rose above and and came out on top. Captain William Lennox tried planned out an ambush on the alien outsiders, though he did not suspect that the Decepticons were many in numbers and infact much larger than the allies they had. Moments later, a large dark robot descended from the skies, after being transformed from a jet plane. It was Jetfire, the Autobot coming to reinforce the soldiers and combat the Decepticons. Captain William Lennox did not know this, and due to his frustration on the battlefield, he retaliated in a pugnacious manner. He brought out a weapon, armed with projectile explosives and a homing device. His comrades were confused, as they acknowledge what Captain William Lennox was just about to do. 

*Soldiers: *Captain!!! Don't shoot, it's an Autobot, their our allies!!



It was too late however, Captain William Lennox launched the small explosive towards Jetfire in a moment of rage. It was clear that the frustration got to him, thus making him blind in battle and ignorant. Jetfire, turned around unable to react due to fighting multiple Decepticons, was struct by the explosive and it detonated almost instantaneously, destroying a significant portion of his spark.
*
Jetfire: *Guhhhh. I guess, t-this was my time. I was getting old anyway, I never did do anything in my life worthy to brag about. Fleshlings, win this war..........and put an end, to the Decepti.........

Jetfire's words came to an abrupt end, as his inner-spark was too damaged by the attack from Captain William Lennox. After the horrendous mistake,  Lennox dropped his gun and ran over to Jetfire's lifeless corpse and put his shaken hands on his head, holding them high in disapointment.....

*Spoiler*: __ 




*

Chibason [Jetfire][Autobot]*
*Was mistakenly killed by vigilante **Captain William Lennox*




Do no post yet!
​


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2011)

Else where, Optimus Prime sent Arcee to aid the soldiers in battle after being notified that the Decepticons were overwhelming the Earthlings. Arcee made her journey there; though was interupted by a large Decepticon - Blackout. Arcee immediately transformed, as both her and Blackout stood in a showdown fashion. She swiftly made the first move by running towards the voluminous Decepticon and jumped on his upper torso and began to rip metal-organic peices of his body. Arcee is one of the most deadliest Autobots, and is known for her speedy and aggresive strikes despite the fact that she is smaller compared to a majority of robots. However, Blackout proved to be to strong, and casually grabbed her off his large torso and tossed her in a near by wall. Arcee had realized that this battle was one-sided, but fleeing was out of the question.

[divshare]myId=14008266-3a0[/divshare]

*Arcee: Damn, this guy is strong. He's nearly 3 times my size, and his weapons are immensely powerful........*

Though Arcee was running low on ideas, and was almost broken sprited by the might of the Decepticon, a small yellow light of hope hurled into the air and struct the Decepticon - it was Bumblebee. Bumblebee began to combat the Decepticon, giving it all he had, but the fact that Blackout was far to mighty for the small Autobot, Bumblebee failed to do any sufficient damage to large Decepticon.

*Blackout: Lets end this....you puny Autobots are no match for me......
*
Blackout transformed partially; allowing the blades above his back to spread and give him acess to flight. A surge of light was emitted from his body, aswell as cloud of haze, almost as if he was about to self destruct. But infact, it was energy surge that somewhat destroys almost anything it comes in contact with. Bumblebee looked above in amazement, but knew he couldn't get away if he tried to save Arcee in conjunction. He looked at the saddened Arcee, as she nodded to him an gave him a signal to leave. Bumblebee was hesitant to leave his comrade, but there was no choice. He quickly transformed into his Car mode and hastily drove off.....Arcee looked upon him, and gulped. She took her final breathe, and puffed out her chest.....the power surge from Blackouts body released....unleashing a devastating forcefield that consumed all in it's path. Arcee closed her eyes, as the attack was only seconds away from her.........



*Spoiler*: __ 




*St. Lucifer [Arcee][Generic Autobot]
Was killed by Blackout despite Bumblebee's attempt to protect her.*




NIGHTPHASE 1 HAS NOW ENDED.
DAYPHASE 2 HAS NOW BEGUN.

YOU MAY NOW SPEAK!
​


----------



## Blaze (Feb 15, 2011)

You man Now speak...


so we're losing autobots...


----------



## Friday (Feb 15, 2011)

You guys are retarded.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

What a terrible start. Learn to aim vigi's.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 15, 2011)

Friendly fire doesn't make friends...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 15, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> What a terrible start. Learn to aim vigi's.


Agreed. He should have known who is mafia and went for it.




Like us voting for generic townie in the first phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

we are losing autobots
red text made me think we had hit mafia over night :/


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

too many mafia games i  cannot keep track.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 15, 2011)

I still can't believe the lynch yesterday.

Truly amazed.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 15, 2011)

I keep making the same mistake with the red text as well.



I just learned that the red autobots are on our side.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2011)

not cool, Capt. Lennox
Good luck, Town/Autobots.

Thanks for the game, Fear


----------



## Toreno (Feb 15, 2011)

Horrible night phase...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

Bad night. Specially because vigilante killed an important player this soon.
And that Blackout thing is completely overpowered. 
He can't be role blocked nor protected. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

God fucking damn it.

So anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2011)

Welp, that is..

Bad


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Horrible night phase...



its to be expected after a first phase like we had


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

How many Autobots are still alive?


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2011)

Red text is throwing me off too.  Went from '' to.. 'oh wait '.


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Bad night. Specially because vigilante killed an important player this soon.
> And that Blackout thing is completely overpowered.
> He can't be *role blocked* nor protected. That's just ridiculous.



Holy fuck.....

I must have made a typo. Blackout can indeed be rollblocked. That was my fault. God fucking dammit. Luckily, it isn't to late to change it.

So Blackout can be rollblocked, I was only meant to type protections cannot work against him. Sorry guys, I'm loosing my fucking head.


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh okay, I thought they were both vigikilled.  Jetfire was vigikilled and Arcee was mafia'd.  Blackout can't be roleblocked?  That's.. kind of haxed. \: 

LOL OKAY, makes more sense now.  He's definitely priority though.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 15, 2011)

so no hints? I get the feeling some people here who are overly distressed about the night phase are Mafia trying to blend in

and they are afraid to start a vote lynch in fear of being countered


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

10 Autobots and the other humans against 10 Decepticons and the Fallen.

I didn't like how Aiyanah voted so recklessly yesterday, like Xerces, so if there aren't any clues
*
[vote lynch Aiyanah] *


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Bad night. Specially because vigilante killed an important player this soon.
> And that Blackout thing is completely overpowered.
> He can't be role blocked nor protected. That's just ridiculous.


just saw that
thats a guaranteed kill unless he hits bulletproof :/


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

If his kill can't be protected then does Bull Proof protection fails when he attacks someone with it? :S


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> 10 Autobots and the other humans against 10 Decepticons and the Fallen.
> 
> I didn't like how Aiyanah voted so recklessly yesterday, like Xerces, so if there aren't any clues
> *
> [vote lynch Aiyanah] *



i voted for Xerc cause he was annoying
i was told not to vote him because he was being confirmed innocent by two others, so i changed my vote
then later in the phase everyone voted him anyway for the same reason i voted him


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> If his kill can't be protected then does Bull Proof protection fails when he attacks someone with it? :S



Nope.

Only Optimus Prime, Megatron and The Fallen have Bulletproof abilities. It was mentioned in their respective abilities how they could die.

*Optimus Prime can die by:*


Getting attacked by Megatron
Getting attacked by The Fallen
But can be revived if Sam Witwicky finds the Matrix of Leadership.
*Megatron can die if:*


Optimus Prime attacks him
The Fallen attacks him
If Optimus Prime dies for good, the Autobots and normal human vigilantes can kill him.
*The Fallen can die if:*


Sam Witwicky finds the Matrix of Leadership
Jetfire gives Optimus Prime his power


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i voted for Xerc cause he was annoying
> i was told not to vote him because he was being confirmed innocent by two others, so i changed my vote
> then later in the phase everyone voted him anyway for the same reason i voted him



You changed your votes more than 3 times anyway I think.
For someone to easily change the votes like that only makes you suspicious like I previously said.

If someone finds a better person for today's lynch I'll change my vote when the phase is about to end, otherwise I'll just stick with it, because if you had the rights to vote for someone because he was annoying, then I have the rights to vote for you because I find multiple vote-changes to be annoying as well.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 15, 2011)

I swear I'm not Cpt. Lennox


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> You changed your votes more than 3 times anyway I think.
> For someone to easily change the votes like that only makes you suspicious like I previously said.
> 
> If someone finds a better person for today's lynch I'll change my vote when the phase is about to end, otherwise I'll just stick with it, because if you had the rights to vote for someone because he was annoying, then I have the rights to vote for you because I find multiple vote-changes to be annoying as well.


host logic get 
i'll change my votes endlessly in your next game


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2011)

And yeah that also doesn't help the game host at all.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

^ i usually count votes on phases i do that on anyway
i'm gonna read through the last phase and see what i can find


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I swear I'm not Cpt. Lennox



Lies!!! 


Sorry for missing the phase yesterday, guys. 


I can't believe we lynched a confirmed autobot, even if it WAS Xerces...


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> so no hints?



*FUUUUU.*

Well, if people actually read the write-ups, you might be able to find something. I'm not telling you guys if there are hints or not, there might be, there might not be. I despise when people do not read the write-ups and say ''It's too hard for us townies.'' There is a reason why write-ups exists, otherwise I would of just wrote ''This player killed this player.''


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Xerc made that list last phase
should we follow it?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

No. He's an idiot. Being a generic autobot doesn't change that.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Agreed. He should have known who is mafia and went for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly



aiyanah said:


> we are losing autobots
> red text made me think we had hit mafia over night :/


and I don't like this at all



Amrun said:


> Lies!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for missing the phase yesterday, guys.
> ...


I know, guys we have to think this through, we cannot go lynching confirmed autobots like that, we only weakening each other mafia wants that. 



Amrun said:


> No. He's an idiot. Being a generic autobot doesn't change that.


you are going have to expand more on that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually, I say we definitely follow Xerces's list.

He might be a troll, but he's a pretty crafty one. I actually wouldn't doubt that his intent was to put himself out there and have the Decepticons bandwagon him to death. What they didn't count on, was me and St.Lucifer coming out and validating his innocence. Therefore anyone who kept their vote against him after that revelation is automatically suspicious.

His list was actually quite good, I wouldn't be surprised if it's 75% accurate. You would be surprised what 10 people working together can do to the votes. Anyways, no one on his list is an Autobot, which narrows it down to town and mafia, so like I said: most of them are in fact, most likely mafia. They killed St.Lucifer last night because so long as me and him live, we can claim innocence on potential lynches as Autobot. I'll surely be next to die.

From his list, I say we do aiyanah. His play is already reminding me of the Soul Calibur game. Definite mafia vibe from him again.

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

so your gonna vote the one person suggesting we follow the list


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually, I say we definitely follow Xerces's list.


I am afraid for you whatadrag, xerces chose to sacrifice himself for the good of the town, I can picture this coming down to the transformers and decepticons ducking it out  


I have a plan as to how we can win, but it is something that not everyone may agree to.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

interesting
whats the plan?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> interesting
> whats the plan?


the town role reveal themselves to the transformer faction, decepticons can only one player per night town and autobots can kill a total of to mafia per day, is not perfect but it should go as it follows

the town role reveal, if two or more users claim to be the same they are both killed


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

i thought it would be better than that 
that would kill a good game too :/


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i thought it would be better than that
> that would kill a good game too :/



well I'm all about winning for the town. but if you don't wanna go with it I can understand


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

there's a later time for that
its only second day phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> so your gonna vote the one person suggesting we follow the list



Yes. You're on the list. And I wouldn't doubt this is textbook reverse psychology from you. Most people won't consider Xerces's list credible because they don't consider Xerces credible.

You, knowing you're on that list, suggest that we follow the list? Not to mention that your playstyle is basically a mirror of your Soul Calibur "oh what why bandwagon? SMH" playstyle.

I ain't falling for your trolling  I'm going to take your advice into account, I'm following the list bro


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> the town role reveal themselves to the transformer faction, decepticons can only one player per night town and autobots can kill a total of to mafia per day, is not perfect but it should go as it follows
> 
> the town role reveal, if two or more users claim to be the same they are both killed



You also got to remember that the two human vigilantes know who each other are, and that Sam knows who Mikaela is. 

On an unrelated fact, the fact that the Fallen didn't kill anybody worries me.  Either he got role-blocked or he's looking for the Matrix.

Also, I do kind of find it hilarious that Xerces turned out be that annoying robot Mudflap.  Man, I hated the twins.  Can't but help and wonder if the fact that the annoying player got the role of the annoying robot was intentional or not...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> You also got to remember that the two human vigilantes know who each other are, and that Sam knows who Mikaela is.
> 
> On an unrelated fact, the fact that the Fallen didn't kill anybody worries me.  Either he got role-blocked or he's looking for the Matrix.


then the vigilantes should send what a drag a PM of who they are asap, that will take them out of the transformer hitlist (if they have one) and avoid incidents like HS, which to tell you the truth, he was acting suspicious

if you role blocked anyone send whatadrag a pm telling who you are and who you roleblocked, unless it was the transformers, did you guys did it?



Fear said:


> *FUUUUU.*
> 
> Well, if people actually read the write-ups, you might be able to find something. I'm not telling you guys if there are hints or not, there might be, there might not be. I despise when people do not read the write-ups and say ''It's too hard for us townies.'' There is a reason why write-ups exists, otherwise I would of just wrote ''This player killed this player.''


do there are hints



aiyanah said:


> there's a later time for that
> its only second day phase


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 15, 2011)

> Banhammer
> Roflcoptor
> Aiyanah
> Quantum Ranger
> ...



well if we're considering xerce's list who would you say are the top suspects? quantum ranger's name was said a few times yesterday i think, we could see what he has to say


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yes. You're on the list. And I wouldn't doubt this is textbook reverse psychology from you. Most people won't consider Xerces's list credible because they don't consider Xerces credible.
> 
> You, knowing you're on that list, suggest that we follow the list? Not to mention that your playstyle is basically a mirror of your Soul Calibur "oh what why bandwagon? SMH" playstyle.
> 
> I ain't falling for your trolling  I'm going to take your advice into account, I'm following the list bro


i dont consider Xerc credible
i wanted to see who did 

and i like following lists
town usually gets trolled hard when they do 
thats the only missing ingredient in this game so far 

cool
you do you


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 15, 2011)

I ain't following no list by that idiot.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

What list in the whatnow, someone link his reasoning.  I gotta see this


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> then the vigilantes should send what a drag a PM of who they are asap,
> if you role blocked anyone send whatadrag a pm telling who you are and who you roleblocked,


 
I'm pretty sure that sending PMs to people like you're suggesting is against the rules.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't like that list.  Even though it's only 7 people, he pretty much made a list of people who are not Autobots.



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm pretty sure that sending PMs to people like you're suggesting is against the rules.



Only if they get caught


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm pretty sure that sending PMs to people like you're suggesting is against the rules.



role reveal is allowed right. well this is a form of role revealing, of course to the right people


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> What list in the whatnow, someone link his reasoning.  I gotta see this




This list.


Xerces said:


> ​
> Everything has gone accordingly. From the moment I discovered my role, I knew I would have to resort to this strategy. *Thats right, everything that has transpired so far, has been in accordance with my goals.* From your responses, the mood, the outcries of hate. It has all been a result of my doing.
> 
> It is true that I am a generic Autobot townie. After discovering my role I contemplated what would be the best option in helping my team. I obviously could not help the townies by using a 'power' due to the fact that I was absent of one. That is when I divised my plan...
> ...



He already has one wrong with Hiruzen Sarutobi.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm pretty sure that sending PMs to people like you're suggesting is against the rules.



only mafia are allowed to do that 

edit: and masons
question about the masons, 
are the autobots also masons?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Only if they get caught


 




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> role reveal is allowed right. well this is a form of role revealing, of course to the right people


 
It would still be against the rules. 



aiyanah said:


> only mafia are allowed to do that


 
But he's not talking about mafia, now is he.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> It would still be against the rules.


damn, I need to think of something


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 15, 2011)

Lets put Xerces list to the test. 

*[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*

If Sphyer ends up as the mafia, I'm going to follow the list. If Sphyer doesn't then that list is shit. We know that list doesn't have any one of those Autobots so atleast one of them turning out to be a mafia is very likely. Sphyer also has the least amount of posts compared to other players on that list. Thats the reason why I'm going to lynch him. 

Of course I'm going to change my vote if someone suspicious comes around.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> damn, I need to think of something



role revealing is allowed
they'll become easy targets for mafia though


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 15, 2011)

Fear, if a Townie role reveals, can the Autobots conspire with said Townie?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> role revealing is allowed
> they'll become easy targets for mafia though



nah, you see, I would be awesome if they could reveal and then autobots protect them but there is devastator


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

Role revealing isn't the best idea imo. If two people claim the same role it was mentioned we kill them both? what if three people claim the same role, or 4? Unless you can trust everyone or even get everyone to reveal, then you're just making yourself an easier target for the mafia.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Role revealing isn't the best idea imo. If two people claim the same role it was mentioned we kill them both? what if three people claim the same role, or 4? Unless you can trust everyone or even get everyone to reveal, then you're just making yourself an easier target for the mafia.



that is why I said that it was not perfect, also putting that many people in the line would be bad for the decpeticons since it make them an easier target, you won't hide behind some one if you have nothing to fear


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Fear, if a Townie role reveals, can the Autobots conspire with said Townie?



Of course not. Secretely PM'ing someone when they do not have an ability to do so is strictly prohibited - *IN ALL MAFIA GAMES.*

Though it would be funny. A mafia member claiming to be a townie, whilst the townies pm eachothers plan. The next day, Mafia know exactly who to target and townies are left confused.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> nah, you see, I would be awesome if they could reveal and then autobots protect them but there is devastator



oh shit 
the kill goes through protection


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, god that was a bad nightphase for us  Mafia might as well hope we take eachother out. Are we testing out Xerces' list?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 15, 2011)

lol nobody seems distressed that the fallen has only one way to die now. i predict he wins the game


----------



## Federer (Feb 15, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*

I have the same thought as Kakashi, hopefully he's a mafia, were losing too many people.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

I like how he gives no reasoning and just talks about himself


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2011)

I will personally vouch for Sphyer. Unvote now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

You guys are going to go by an idiot's list? quit now


----------



## Toreno (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not following that list one bit.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

this phase is like starting from scratch 
*[vote lynch Deiboom]*

why did you guys lynch Xerces in the end?
its played out like a spite lynch


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 15, 2011)

We just don't like him  though in hindsight our losses so far means we have to get busy finding mafia.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I will personally vouch for Sphyer. Unvote now.



Are you saying not to lynch Sphyer? If so, why?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

^ because Xerces


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2011)

Let's go with that


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> ^ because Xerces



Because of his list or what? I missed like the first 10 pages and don't want to go back.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

unfortunately you must read


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

ugh, fuckin Xerces.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 15, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Lets put Xerces list to the test.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*
> 
> If Sphyer ends up as the mafia, I'm going to follow the list. If Sphyer  doesn't then that list is shit. We know that list doesn't have any one  of those Autobots so atleast one of them turning out to be a mafia is  very likely.


hiruzen was on the list  and was innocent so that should have been test enough by that logic. 

there's an equal chance of lynching a human or decepticon even if the autobots are safe. this post doesn't make a lot of sense to me


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

slow phase
where is everyone?


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 15, 2011)

Compared to the first phase, this phase has been pretty slow so far.  I'm not sure if this is due to the lack of Xerces or if people are afraid of killing yet another comrade.  

Anyways, here's the lynch list so far for phase 2:

_Aiyanah_-2
Zabuza
WhatADrag

_Sphyer_-2
Kakashi Hatake
Federer

_Deiboom_-1
Aiyanah

Key of Votes:
*If someone's name is in italics, then that person is up for lynching. The number besides that person's name means how many people currently want them dead.
*The names underneath say which people have voted for that person's death. If the person's name is in strikeout, then that person has changed their mind and no longer wants said person dead. The number besides that person's name means that they changed their vote and this is their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc. vote.
*No lynch means what I assume that it means. That person has voted that nobody be lynched today.
*Unvote means that person has withdrawn their previous vote.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2011)

So did the serial killer skip the night or something??


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 15, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *List of Mafia Scum [95% Accuracy]:*
> 
> Banhammer
> Roflcoptor
> ...



So you figured out I was Megatron?

You're such a perceptive person far beyond my own intellect.

I surrender and accept my fate. You win for now Xerces.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So did the serial killer skip the night or something??


he's was probably looking for the matrix of leadership


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> So you figured out I was Megatron?
> 
> You're such a perceptive person far beyond my own intellect.
> 
> I surrender and accept my fate. You win for now Xerces.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 15, 2011)

Hardly any idea about who to vote for =/

*[Vote lynch Gnome on Fire]* Wagoned Xerces with next to no explanation when he was confirmed town, was against role reveals using flawed logic and some of his posts like the one about the vigilante just look scummy to me.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

hey Saj, link me to the post where GoF voted without reason for Xerc after he was confirmed innocent


----------



## Sajin (Feb 15, 2011)

Read back you lazy bastard 

But w/e, I'm feeling generous so here:



Gnome on Fire said:


> *[vote lynch Xerces]* hopefully this phase can end soon now.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

i'm happy being lazy 

people had already started wagoning him by then
seems like a dull lead to follow


----------



## Sajin (Feb 15, 2011)

Perhaps, but I see no better ones.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

indeed, there are no better leads at this stage :/


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 15, 2011)

Is thinking about lynching Aiyanah.  My reasons why:

1.  On the infamous list.
2. Has contradicted himself/herself several times already
3.  Cubey vouching for Sphyer.  Which means, either Sphyer's one of the vigilantes, Mikaela, or Cubey's a cop.  
4. For the same reasons as Zabuza said.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

contradictions are what i live by
hang with me


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Didi, why the hell did you ask me to qualify my very sound reasoning for not wanting to follow Xerces' list?  I played on a team with him as mafia and it was terrible.  He was a huge detriment to the team.

It's no different now that we're playing on a town team together.  He's still an idiot and he's still a detriment to the team.

Making a list of spite votes is absolutely not a good reason for us to follow the list, especially when the first one on the list that was killed turned out to be human.

Why would you WANT to follow the list, Didi?

Also, your "plan" breaks all the rules and ruins the fun of the game.  No thank you.


About Gnome on Fire...

That is a good point, Sajin.  I'd like to see what he does under pressure, so:

*[vote lynch gnome on fire]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon = Didi
/ttgl sets


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait, did I mix up Didi and BFD?  

I r confused.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Didi isn't in this game
blame the set


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

What the FUCK?

Is he using Didi's set, though?

Fuck this.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

pfft. People voting for me. I only look suspicious because I'm actually posting, maybe if this game had more activity people could have some better leads. I'll just role hint: I'm important.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not so sure at this point but sparkykandy brings up some good points about Aiyanah and we have no better leads. *[Vote Lynch Aiyanah] *voting tentatively, we gotta get something going here.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> Is thinking about lynching Aiyanah.  My reasons why:
> 
> 1.  On the infamous list.
> 2. Has contradicted himself/herself several times already
> ...


Cubey vouched for Xerces aswell , surely he's just speculating .

Not defending Aiyanah but the more you contradict yourself and seem confused the more chance of you being a townie , only mafia acts like everything is going well .


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

Amrun said:


> What the FUCK?
> 
> Is he using Didi's set, though?
> 
> Fuck this.



nah he's not using Didi's set 
it is Kamina in the set though


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

sparkyandy's points against aiyanah were dumb.  a) He's on Xerce's dumbass list. b) He contradicted himself. HE ALWAYS contradicts itself. The other two were totally nonsensical.  sparkyandy wants to vote aiyanah because of the list but NOT Sphyer because he's on the list...? I'm not biting on that, at least not yet until I see aiyanah do something out of the ordinary.

Gnome on Fire:  You look suspicious because your posting is WORTHLESS.  You're either very lazy town or inexperienced mafia.  Either one doesn't help us.  Saying you're "important" also means nothing.  You could be Starscream.  He's "important."


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 15, 2011)

What the heck. 

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*

I'll undo my vote if I'm given a good reason as to why not to lynch Aiyanah. 

As for the list,

_Aiyanah_-3
Zabuza
WhatADrag
Sparkykandy

_Sphyer_-2
Kakashi Hatake
Federer

_Deiboom_-1
Aiyanah

_Gnome on Fire_-2
Sajin
Amrun

Also, I'm disappointed at the lack of votes.   With this type of turnout, we could easily get a tied vote, barring any Sams of course. 

Key of Votes:
*If someone's name is in italics, then that person is up for lynching. The number besides that person's name means how many people currently want them dead.
*The names underneath say which people have voted for that person's death. If the person's name is in strikeout, then that person has changed their mind and no longer wants said person dead. The number besides that person's name means that they changed their vote and this is their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc. vote.
*No lynch means what I assume that it means. That person has voted that nobody be lynched today.
*Unvote means that person has withdrawn their previous vote.

Edit: ^ I'll withdraw my vote if mine turns out to be the killing vote, just so I don't get blamed if Aiyanah turns out to a townie.  Plus, right now all the votes are kind of scattered all over the place.  Hey, we need to put the pressure down on somebody, and since Aiyanah's still around, I want answers.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

thread is filled with stupid 
i wont be revealing my role either 
*[change vote lynch Gnome on Fire]*
anyone can claim to be important


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

Important as in Sam, Megatron, Prime, or Fallen.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

so all factions are open to your hint?
interesting in itself that
Fallen is someone i want gone considering once he finds the matrix me and a few others die
i cant even stay to argue this either cause i have to go to sleep now
so i'll leave my vote as is


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

GoF: You just made a very bad play.

I just wanted pressure before. I want to see you lynched now.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 15, 2011)

I say I'm Megatron and nobody bothers to lynch me.

To think nobody trusts me.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Sphyer trollin'.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

So accusatory over a lazy day 1 wagon lynch. You're also very quick to want to risk lynching a Leader, the only faction who wouldn't mind lynching any of the leaders so easily is mafia because you know who your leader is.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 15, 2011)

No, I'm not trolling.

I'd be trolling if I was really Megatron and used this absurdly stupid tactic so nobody would suspect me and thus fail to get lynched and last for the majority if not end of the game.

Oh, but that would *never* happen.

I'm not *that* smart.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 15, 2011)

Did GoF just claim Sam Witwicky?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not claiming specifically which one, either way, if I don't die this day phase then mafia will get me at night. probably.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 16, 2011)

From my basic understanding of the rules, the only way Sam can die if he's either lynched or the Fallen finds the matrix first.  

So, if Gnome's important like he says and happens to be Sam, then there's probably no reason why he shouldn't just go ahead and reveal himself already.  

Oh, and I just want to point out that Cubey is _personally_ is vouching for Sphyer.  He never personally vouched for Xerces, just pointed out that lynching the guy would be stupid because he (Xerces) got two people already vouching for him already.

I guess the reason nobody's revealing themself is because what happened to St. Lucifier, huh?    That being said and all, if people start lynching me, I'll reveal myself.  The way I see it, I'm dead either way.  

Last, I'm withdrawing my vote.  The whole let's put pressure on somebody to get that person to reveal themself sthick doesn't seem to be working. 

*[CHANGE VOTE UNVOTE]*

Oh, and Armun, this is my first mafia game.  How I am supposed to know that Aiyanah always contradicts himself.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

@Gnome:

Your logic would be valid if I believed your claim.  I don't.


@sparky: Fair enough.

And you're right.  A half-revealed "Sam" is no Sam at all.

A real Sam would have no reason not to fully reveal IF he were going to reveal at all.

That's one big reason I don't believe GoF, and his claiming Sam know can never change that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

Mafia conspiring at night to kill someone is a lynch, thus Sam would die.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Um, no, it's not...

  A lynch is a lynch.  A night kill is a night kill.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm new to this, and did not know that.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

So now we're at this cross roads:

Do I believe you just didn't know, or do I believe you're lying?

If you just didn't know, you're Sam, but the role lists make it obvious that night kills are different from lynches.

If you're lying, you're either the Fallen or Megatron because nothing else makes sense.


I'll stick with my vote.  I think you're lying.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

So if i understand this right. If the Fallen is dead, then Sam has no way of dieing unless lynched? In which case if Sam role reveals while the Fallen is dead, he practically can't die?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, basically.

Here's the problem with your claim:

If you're Sam: It makes no sense to softclaim as Sam.  Either keep quiet or fullclaim.  Anything else makes zero sense.

If you're Optimus Prime: Claiming is a terrible idea.  Now the Fallen or Megatron can kill you, and both of them would attack you, knowing they have a 2/3 chance of making a fortuitous kill.

If you're Megatron: Ditto.  You're setting a target on your head.

If you're the Fallen:  This claim makes sense.  Trusting townies will think you're Optimus Prime or Sam.  Megatron might think you're Sam or the Fallen and not attack you, and if they think you're Optimus Prime, they waste a kill.


I think you're the Fallen, and I want you to swing.  Die, scum, die.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

In the name of seeing what will happen, lets see where this leads.


<<<FALLEN, go town.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you actually claiming the Fallen?


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 16, 2011)

if you're telling the truth, awesome turn of events. horrible night phase, very productive day phase


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep Yep. I personally hold no interest in winning, just controlling the outcome to an extent. If someone is wary on voting for me they're probably mafia, as the Fallen dieing this early is extremely advantageous for the Town.

Edit: if you trust me, maybe you can turn me into a hired gun instead  lol, jk, or is it


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I deserve a pat on the back, people.


Seriously, if you don't vote for GoF now, you're suspicious.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

^ Very much so. The worse that could happen is that me and Amrun are both Mafia, but I'm not that clever.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 16, 2011)

well i don't see why not *[Vote Lynch Gnome on Fire]


*a hired gun with the potential to kill half the players is a bit too dangerous


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, *[Vote Lynch Gnome on Fire]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm glad you were the Fallen instead of Sam.

To be Sam, you'd have had to be pretty stupid.

I mean, was revealing the best idea as the Fallen? No.  But it wasn't the worst, I suppose.  There was conceivable benefit in it for you.

Your gambit failed because I was online and bored.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm glad that we got a fallen.
*[Vote Lynch Gnome on Fire]



*Nice work Amrun


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

I do it for the people (town).


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure how lynching yourself is good for the town, but okay. 

I mean, it is, but it's against your wincon. You're not town.  So I don't get it.

But I like it, since as town, I DO want you dead.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

1. It makes Sam nigh immortal if he reveals.
2. Now I can't one shot all humans.
3. It makes this thread more interesting, and hopefully We'll see a shitstorm of Sam reveals.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, fair enough.

I mean, I'm totally happy you're helping town, but you just made yourself lose.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

Is there a reward for winning?


----------



## Koi (Feb 16, 2011)

Wait, you're lynching yourself? 

brb backreading


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

GoF: Sometimes user titles, usually reps, but mostly reputation...  Too late now, though.  Your ship has sunk.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol, I don't mind, it's more fun this way.


----------



## Koi (Feb 16, 2011)

I.. don't think you're mafia, personally.  Unless you're the Bomb and just trying to dick the town over.  Though I have been awake for too long and maybe I'm not following well enough atm.  I'm not comfortable lynching you but I don't think the ~list~ discussed before is sound either.  Not really sure what to do right now.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Koi:  Vote for GoF.  He is the Fallen.  He's admitted to being the Fallen.

No one should want the Fallen alive except the Fallen himself and mafia who want him to find the matrix before Sam so they can kill Sam.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gnome on Fire]*

Fallen?!?


----------



## Koi (Feb 16, 2011)

Alright, I didn't see that he really admitted it.  Honestly I skimmed the last few posts, my bad.

*[Vote Lynch Gnome on Fire]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gnome on Fire]*

I still can't help but feel this a gambit from mafia to take him out. But meh. Seriously people, before I get night phase'd.

Xerces's list. It is actually good


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Why would mafia want to take the Fallen out?  If he lives a bit longer, he can kill all the humans and make Sam nightkillable.

And the list is bad.  Soooo bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Why would mafia want to take the Fallen out?  If he lives a bit longer, he can kill all the humans and make Sam nightkillable.
> 
> And the list is bad.  Soooo bad.



Yeah, but then the Fallen would basically win the game. Mafia doesn't want him to win, and townies are basically fragging each other anyways. Decepticons can easily roll now if they keep up the mind games.

And why would you think the list is bad? The only confirmed townie from that list is Hiruzen Sarutobi. I'd say at least half the list is still good. Definitely not Autobots. If you were actually mafia, that list is easy pickins for humans . aiyanah is definitely mafia scum. Why can't you see that, though?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Why is aiyanah mafia...?  I've explained why the case on him doesn't make sense.

He might be mafia, but if he is, it's just random luck.

The list is BAD.  Xerces just listed a bunch of people who voted for him and/or criticized him.  Personally, I don't even think it's guaranteed to be non-autobots.

I played mafia with Xerces... He gambited to get another teammate lynched for NO REASON.  He wasn't even suspicious before that.

Would he do it again?  Yes, probably.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Also, the Fallen AND mafia can win the game, can they not?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2011)

> Personally, I don't even think it's guaranteed to be non-autobots.



It is. I already vouched for him and am confirmed Autobot. Which is why I'll probably be killed this night phase like St.Lucifer


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, right.  

Well, let me put it this way, then.   The list is useful to keep in mind, because we know those people are not autobots, and by extension, we now know Cubey is not an autobot as well.

We should only lynch those people if they appear suspicious, though.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Fact: Cubey and Sphyer are either important humans or mafia trying to pose as important humans.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2011)

Suspicious at whose discretion? Everyone seems suspicious in this game, even you.

I would hope that town would rally behind me, since I am the only role-confirmed Pro-Town player and I am negating half the possibilities of what aiyanah could be, but meh.

Town, if I die tonight, let my last wish to be going after aiyanah! My spidey senses are tinglin' . Gnome on Fire being Fallen would be great though. Can't not buy into that lynch. But aiyanah next. Seriously.

Believe in WAD


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

The list could also be all humans...

And I mean suspicious according to a general consensus or something concrete.  Should the list of people who are definitely not autobots help us inform our decisions? Yes.

Should we lynch blindly from it? No.


For example, if we had done as you suggested, WAD, and lynched aiyanah today because of the lynch, it would have been cut and dry.  Vote vote vote flip.

We wouldn't have found the Fallen.


It's a bad idea.  Day phases are more fruitful if people are using their brains.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2011)

But it's like, I feel you and others are completely deestablishing Xerces's credit as a player because of his being a troll. 

Did he sell out his team in the Mario RPG game? Yep. Did he do it this time? Nope. Could he have? Yep. But his list, and frankly his analysis of people who behaved the way they did against him is suspicious. He basically made a list that we were all (or at least those actively scumhunting) were calculating mentally. Why would people not retract votes against a confirmed townie? Because they are likely not townie.

Like I said, I bet at least four players in there are mafia. Maybe five. You did a great job scumhunting the alleged Fallen, but I can't really buy it - not 100% sure he is, although all evidence is damning him at the moment. If we don't have anything to go by next phase, in my dying memory (you hear that mafia? LET ME LIVE!), go by the list.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gnome on Fire]*  troll or serious role reveal? Oh well.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GNOME ON FIRE]*

Regarding Xerces' list, I'm on the fence about trusting it, honestly. If indeed there's Mafia in that list, I would call it pure luck rather than intuitive analysis. Nevertheless, it can be plausible for the cop to narrow investigations down to that list if they so desire, since I think the probability of landing at least one mafia by luck is still somewhat high.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GNOME ON FIRE]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 16, 2011)

It would suck if GoF is a Generic Decepticon trying to draw out Sam...

As of now  *[VOTE LYNCH GNOME ON FIRE]*


----------



## Fear (Feb 16, 2011)

*The Phase will continue for a few more hours.*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Xerces list of butthurt is not to be trusted and I won't apologize for it.

Now that you have said no one on it is an autobot, I will use it as a personal aid in scumhunting.

Anyone coincidentally suspicious that happens to be on the list, we should go after.

Going after someone just BECAUSE they're on the list is something I will never support.

Let's use it as a tool, not a crutch.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gnome on Fire]*






I've been busy, sorry
European semester just started


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

GoF claimed Fallen?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 16, 2011)

Seriously though, that list is far from being credible as far as I'm concerened. In this whole topic, I've only posted once during the last day phase (before he made his list) and this was it



Sphyer said:


> May as well
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Xerces]*



I guess that means I'm Megatron like he said


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> But it's like, I feel you and others are completely deestablishing Xerces's credit as a player because of his being a troll.
> 
> Did he sell out his team in the Mario RPG game? Yep. Did he do it this time? Nope. Could he have? Yep. But his list, and frankly his analysis of people who behaved the way they did against him is suspicious. He basically made a list that we were all (or at least those actively scumhunting) were calculating mentally. Why would people not retract votes against a confirmed townie? Because they are likely not townie.
> 
> Like I said, I bet at least four players in there are mafia. Maybe five. You did a great job scumhunting the alleged Fallen, but I can't really buy it - not 100% sure he is, although all evidence is damning him at the moment. If we don't have anything to go by next phase, in my dying memory (you hear that mafia? LET ME LIVE!), go by the list.


any list of 6 random names will likely have mafia members on it
hence my curiosity about the list at the start of this phase
night actions can follow that list if they want though, there's no reason not to do that
but burning a town lynch on that list isn't the best option unless someone confirms a listed person is guilty

the votes on Xerc have been addressed
read into that issue however you want to


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

And yeah, I'm not going by the list of someone who fakeclaimed cop and claimed guilty on his mafia partner on Day 2 just to look innocent when he wasn't even under suspicion.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't like the list since it helps the Decepticons more than anyone else.

Since they know each other, and the list doesn't name any Autobots, it can help narrow a list of targets for Mafia.  But Amrun makes a point, the list can be used as a tool, since there can be potential Decepticons on it.  There is no real need to rely on it.

What really worries me is the GoF lynch, it seemed just a little to easy...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Stringer, did you read what went down? I cornered him. It wasn't easy. 

No town would make the moves he has made. He's either the Fallen, as he claims, or a Decepticon trying to draw the Fallen and/or Sam out.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 16, 2011)

Your play against him was fine, the situation itself was easy...it kind of just fell into the towns lap out of the blue.  It all started by claiming he was important. He could've just been talking out of his ass..."lying to live".  

I'm thinking two things right now: 
1) He's a Generic Decepticon trying to draw out Sam
2) He's a complete novice and either The Fallen or a Generic Townie

Seeing how role revealing is allowed in this game, if he truly had an *important town role*, I think he would have hinted at it by now.  The wagon is rolling on this guy...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

there is no reason to claim Fallen as a generic townie
the real Fallen obviously wouldn't come forward either if he was bluffing


----------



## Firaea (Feb 16, 2011)

If one is innocent, there really is no reason to not fight for one's innocence to some degree, even if one does not roleclaim. 

As already stated, he's either Fallen or mafia. I don't think this lynch could go wrong.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2011)

So, GoF is claiming to be the Fallen. 

*[VOTE LYNCH GOF]*

Inb4 he turns out to be the bomb and I get blown to bits...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol at GoF.
We've just found the new Hikawa or Hiruzen Sarutobi for the future Mafia Games, because that is not how you play Mafia at all.

*[Vote lynch GoF]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch GoF]*

_"And the fallen has fallen"_


----------



## Dei (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow at GoF role revealingXD
*[Vote lynch GoF]*
btw sorry for  the inactivity guys i have been really busy.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 16, 2011)

*[VOTE lynch GOF]*




Amrun said:


> What the FUCK?
> 
> Is he using Didi's set, though?
> 
> Fuck this.


nah I've been using this set the longest


Amrun said:


> Didi, why the hell did you ask me to qualify my very sound reasoning for not wanting to follow Xerces' list?  I played on a team with him as mafia and it was terrible.  He was a huge detriment to the team.
> 
> It's no different now that we're playing on a town team together.  He's still an idiot and he's still a detriment to the team.
> 
> ...


you mean me


Amrun said:


> I think I deserve a pat on the back, people.
> 
> 
> Seriously, if you don't vote for GoF now, you're suspicious.


if he turns out to be a bomb, we are lynching you next 


Stringer Bell said:


> I don't like the list since it helps the Decepticons more than anyone else.
> 
> Since they know each other, and the list doesn't name any Autobots, it can help narrow a list of targets for Mafia.  But Amrun makes a point, the list can be used as a tool, since there can be potential Decepticons on it.  There is no real need to rely on it.
> 
> What really worries me is the GoF lynch, it seemed just a little to easy...


it is a double edge sword for whatever it's worth


----------



## Koi (Feb 16, 2011)

How many Fallen are there, btw?  Just one?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2011)

Did I vote yet?  I can't remember

if not then add me to the wagon so we can get this phase overwith


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2011)

Koi said:


> How many Fallen are there, btw? Just one?


 
Yep, just the one.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

QR, vote properly. That's not fair to Fear.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 16, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> Did I vote yet?  I can't remember
> 
> if not then add me to the wagon so we can get this phase overwith
> *[VOTE LYNCH GoF]*



Fix it. now with the lazyness


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

mods being lazy


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 16, 2011)

WAD, you're just setting yourself up for the Mafia.

By saying "if I die follow this list", let's say that list is full of Townies, Mafia are going to kill you just so that people follow the list. 

I'll say right now for future reference, I will _never_ follow that list. 

Xerces has caused more harm than good.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you guys really talking about the list that a normal townie made in the first phase.


Damn, the quality of players has gone down.


----------



## Fear (Feb 16, 2011)

[divshare]myId=14083030-cfe[/divshare]

The Fallen had been tired of searching for the Leader of Matrix; though crossing through borders of the entire world, it was not enough for the desperate Prime. Time began to slowly pass as his frustration rose to levels that caused him to have sudden outbursts. More than 20,000 years ago, The 13 original Transformers landed on Earth. These original Transformers were known as the Primes - the highest ranking Transformers after the god of all Transformers - Primus. These primes landed on Earth in hope to consume the Sun of planet Earth, by using a large machine powered by the Matrix of Leadership. It was to gather Energon - the source of all their powers. 



However, they had discovered that other living beings were on Planet Earth, and it was against them to take their planet and destroy their race. Only one Prime was not fond or cared about the Human Race - The Fallen. The other Primes acknowledged this, but knew they could not defeat him in combat. In result, they all sacrificed themselvs to hide the Matrix of Leadership from The Fallen, hoping he will never find it........and it proved sucessfull.




After searching endlessly without results, The Fallen had left Earth and went back to Cybertron - never to return.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Gnome on Fire* *[The Fallen]*
*Has been lynched*




To be honest, I'm not sure why Gnome on Fire did that. He got  arguably the best role in the game, yet he trolls himself to oblivion. I'm quite disapointed to be honest, because I designed that character to have a unique ability, not to mention the world map with coordinates on it. What a shame. Anyways....

DAY PHASE 2 IS NOW OVER
NIGHT PHASE 2 HAS BEGUN

NO TALKING!​


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

FALLEN LYNCH GET


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2011)

Please tell me we are not following Xerce's crap recipe for crap cake?


----------



## mmfx (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry for not posting this day phase. My internet was down for the majority of it. I promise I'll be more active from now on.


----------



## Fear (Feb 17, 2011)

John Keller, the Secretary of Defense announced his reconsideration of his plans on how to combat the Alien forces as he stood in the conferance room full of soldiers. Due to a high number of fatalities, some soldiers were uneasy by the new ''plans'' and were reluctant to follow them. Captain William Lennox, as the leader of the troops, stood up rather confidently and disagreed with the Secretary's plans.

*John Keller:* Sit your ass down. I am in control, I tell you troops what to do. Not the other way around. Play your position, or I can have you packing your bags faster than you can say Decepticon.
*
Captain William Lennox*: Sir, with all due respect, I think your new plan to combat these Aliens may lead to even more fatalities. We need the Autobots' help, without them, we couldn't stand a chance against those things....

*John Keller: *Silence you piece of shit! Your going to listen to me, and your going to listen to me good. We will no longer be allies of those Autobots', they were the fuckers who brought the trouble to Earth in the first place. We will combat these Aliens by our self, nothing but soldiers.

Captain William Lennox's anger grew, leading him to slowly bring out a Desert Eagle 0.5 from the side of his pouch. Glen Whitmann saw this, his eyes rolled slowly up in disbelief, as almost if he knew exactly what was going to happen.
*
John Keller: Well, Lennox? You got something to say tough guy? Didn't you hear what I said before?*

Lennox started to gasp slowly in anger, as he pulled the large handgun and aimed it right on Keller's head. The finger on the trigger took slight movements, Glen Whitmann rushed up and tried to stop Lennox, but it was too late. Lennox had fired a bullet right into Keller's head, killing him in an instant. The group of soldiers stayed silent for a few seconds......then began to cheer in joy swiflty after.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*
John Keller [Generic Townie][Sito]*
*Was killed by Vigilante Captain William Lennox
Glen Whitmann tried to stop him, but failed.* 




​


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 17, 2011)

OK the vigilantes are randomly killing people, or they have allied themselves with the mafia. I say they should stop all killing until we settle with the suspect and we should all also start all over an act as if the last few day haven't happened


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

That's it?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 17, 2011)

Again, I swear I'm not Cpt Lennox


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

did mafia not send in actions or were they blocked?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

If they were blocked we got ourself a good advantage.


If they were though it should have been in the write-up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2011)

You upset your teams' actions didn't go through, aiyanah?

EDIT: FFFFUUUU Blaze, you too?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

i find it unlikely the mafia kill got blocked
surely they would have just sent their unblockable role to do the job
unless they cant use the same role to make the kill on consecutive nights?

edit: maybe they were blocked, WAD
if they were then it would be nice to know who was blocked


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

Well of course I'm speculating and I know where your coming from but if I was mafia I would ask what happened in PM. Not going to risk it in a day thread.

I'm really curious at what happened. The only thing would be is they did not send any night action...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

Fear, can you confirm if mafia sent in night actions?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> did mafia not send in actions or were they blocked?


 
If it got blocked it would have been mentioned in the write up, would it not ?
I mean a role blocker tried RB'ing the vigilante and that was mentioned so, I'd say it's a fair assumption to make that any RB'ing would have been mentioned in the write up.


Long sentence...


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 17, 2011)

@Fear - Is that it?  Lennox kills Sito and Whitman tried to RB...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

lol an inactive mafia
this should be easy


----------



## Fear (Feb 17, 2011)

The Decepticons were aware of The Fallen's departure; Megatron was furious due to his belief of the Fallen betraying him. He immediately grabbed Starscream and hurled him into the stone war in a lair the Decepticons were hiding in. 

*Megatron:* The Fallen betrayed me....pft, Prime scum. We need to find Sam Witwicky, and when we do, we will kill him as well as his ppretty little girl freind.
*
Starscream:* B-bb-but master, what about Optimus Prime and the Autbot's? 

*Megatron: *Isn't it obvious? WE KILL THEM TOO. 
Megatron contacted Soundwave from outer space, requesting the destinations of the Autobots. Soundwave immediately hacked into a passing by satellite. The satellite picked up on the Autobots location, through an infrared device capable of detecting anything throught the world.

*Soundwave: *Megatron, the Autobots are in deserted Wasteland in Russia. 

*Megatron:* And the boy?

*Soundwave:* The boy.....is with them...

*Megatron:* Right. Blackout, head out and destroy all of the Autobots. Bring back the boy alive if you can, if not, eliminate everyone you see. GO, I will not tolerate failure......

*Blackout:* Yes master.

[divshare]myId=14091597-6f7[/divshare]

Blackout Transformed into a Helicopter, as he left the lair and soared through the sky at a swift pace. A few hours later, he had reached Russia...and immediately spotted the large and unmissable Autobots aswell as the Humans. Blackout released several missles which were targetted at the location of where the Autobots were.

*Optimus Prime:* Autobots, do you hear that?
*
Ironhide:* Hear what?

The sound was the incoming missles flying quickly towards them. Optimus Prime without hesitation guarded Sam and Mikaela by obstructing them both with his large torso. The missles struct them, letting of a devastating explosion sending debris flying at huge radius. Sam and Mikaela covered their mouths with a white cloth, to avoid breathing the smoke that was apparent. Blackout landed, but the Autobots were not ready to combat the might Decepticon. Optimus Prime quickly gave an order for everyone to retreat for the benefit of the Humans, as they all Transformed into their own respective vehicles. Sam and Mikaela boarded in Ironhide, the Autobots quickly drove away.....but the Decepticon was not so keen on letting them go. Blackout had chased the Autobots, quickly gaining on Sideswipe and Bumblebee. The two Autobots ignored Optimus' orders, and instead Transformed to combat Blackout, resulting in the rest of the Autobots leaving them without them noticing.

*Blackout:* I remember you. The one that I almost crushed along with your freind. Don't fear, you will be meeting with her very soon...DIE PUNY AUTOBOTS.

Blackout rushed towards both Bumblebee and Sideswipe, grabbing them with his large arms and using his immense strength to slam them both deep into ground. He held them both by their necks, whilst initiating a mechanism on his shoulders which appeared to a cannon that shoots melting-hot rays. Bumble and Sideswipe couldn't move, since Blackout's large arms and immense strength were restricting them. 

*Blackout: *Pft, this is the end for you weaklings....

The cannon Blackout wielded began to make noise, such as if it was about to unleash the catastrophic attack any moment. Despite dominating the Autobots, Bumblebee with all his might, managed to escape from Blackouts tight grasp - by shooting him with his own weapons. Sideswipe was still pinned to the floor, but Bumblebee knew he could do nothing to save his comrade. He Transformed into the Car and drove off....leaving  both Blackout and Sideswipe. The cannon unleashed the attack, completely disintegrating Sideways and not even leaving a remnant of him.....
 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Sideways [Generic Autobot][WhatADrag]
Has been killed by Decepticon - Blackout.
Bumblebee tried to protect him, but failed.*




NIGHT PHASE 2 HAS NOW ENDED
DAY PHASE 3 HAS NOW BEGUN

THE ALIEN DISFUNCTIONER HAS NOW BEEN RELEASED

YOU MAY NOW START POSTING!
​


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol             .


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

i guess we should have waited :/


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

Ouch talk about bad luck WAD...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2011)

Well played bitches. Well played.

Have fun.


----------



## Fear (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, quite a long write-up. Plus I forgot to say no talking.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 17, 2011)

Should have saw this coming, seeing how Blackout cut down St. Lucifer...


----------



## Fear (Feb 17, 2011)

People seem to forget about this 



Fear said:


> *Ratchet [Reviver] - *The Autobots' medical officer, Ratchet has a  dry wit, often giving his wounded comrades a hard time for taking hits  he somehow avoids. With the Energon supplies becoming less and less, he  works to find new ways to make do, and he'd _really_ prefer if the  Autobots didn't risk injury (or worse) to protect humans. *He can revive  any of his teammates apart from Optimus Prime, this however, only works  twice.*​


​


----------



## Dei (Feb 17, 2011)

The game is starting to get in motion


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

save the revival for a role


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 17, 2011)

if the game is in motion then that motion is backwards. two vigilantes  and the day lynch and we've yet to kill a decepticon


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm starting to question how useful Bumblebee can be when Blackout can just circumvent any protection that Bumblebee tries to give.  Best to focus on trying to get rid of Blackout first before he can continue killing everybody off.  The cop and the spy better be working on trying to find this guy.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 17, 2011)

a meme cannot describe how upset the autobot faction must be. The question is how do we sniff out mafia, my trick was to kill inactive players first then suspicious acting ones, the vigilantes should use this trick


----------



## Dei (Feb 17, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> a meme cannot describe how upset the autobot faction must be. The question is how do we sniff out mafia, my trick was to kill inactive players first then suspicious acting ones, the vigilantes should use this trick



Agreed. The vigilantes have done nothing but failing so far. Hopefully we will be able to sniff out some mafia soon.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 17, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Agreed. The vigilantes have done nothing but failing so far. Hopefully we will be able to sniff out some mafia soon.



some hurry up  list of inactive and semi active players so far


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 17, 2011)

shall we start by nova then


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

Nova is playing....and not lynched!!!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 17, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Nova is playing....and not lynched!!!


  well he is about to be unless he does something. LET'S PUT MY METOD TO THE TEST SPARTANS  *[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

1 post nova 
*[vote lynch Nova]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to lynch Noca
*[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*


----------



## Dei (Feb 17, 2011)

Personally i think we should try and look for clues in the previous day phases but meh whatever.
*[Vote Lynch Nova]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 17, 2011)

classic mafia bandwagon. otherwise it's just blind townie desperation  

but then again it's nova  guys if he ends up with an important townie role i'm voting for the 4 of you


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

Good luck with that.


I remember letting Hikawa live after one phase...that was costly. not going to  make the same mistake.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 17, 2011)

Whats the point in lynching someone inactive when they are likely to get modkilled?

Fear will Nova get modkilled if he doesn't post in this day phase?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 17, 2011)

i was reading the role list again and fear do you mean sideswipe the autobot? or really sideways the decepticon?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Whats the point in lynching someone inactive when they are likely to get modkilled?
> 
> Fear will Nova get modkilled if he doesn't post in this day phase?



he should. if he turns out townie we know who wanted him dead.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Whats the point in lynching someone inactive when they are likely to get modkilled?
> 
> Fear will Nova get modkilled if he doesn't post in this day phase?



Stop making sense.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2011)

> I remember letting Hikawa live after one phase...that was costly. not going to make the same mistake.


lol details please


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

It was a Naruto game. We did lynch a mafia in day one but after that no one went after Hikawa even thought his posts were idiotic and which felt weird but then we found he was mafia. Everything made sense again.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

Blaze said:


> It was a Naruto game. We did lynch a mafia in day one but after that no one went after Hikawa even thought his posts were idiotic and which felt weird but then we found he was mafia. Everything made sense again.



  Of course it did.


*@Fear:  Will Nova be modkilled if he does not post today?*


Unfortunately I don't have anything else eto go on off of last dayphase because I focused all of my energy on being awesome.  


No one has said anything worth note today except for KH saying something that made sense...


----------



## Toreno (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got in, can someone give me a quick summary of what's been going on this phase?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

A fat lot of nothing.

Someone discovered Nova is alive and wants to spite lynch him.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 17, 2011)

He hasn't been that active in this game, has he? 

I'd say go for someone else, but meh. 

*[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*


----------



## God (Feb 17, 2011)

Now we lynch Nova...?


----------



## God (Feb 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Nova]*


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't believe that I searched through the whole entire thread just to find out that Nova's solitary post was about he couldn't keep track of all the mafia games.  Seeing how his only post was in the 2nd dayphase and pretty useless, he's probably not going to be much of a participator.

  Me, I'm witholding my vote until later.  Just in case we find somebody new to lynch.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Sparky, but you could have just done an advanced thread search for his username.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch hustler]*

 Hustler is always scum.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

How can someone always be scum?

That's even worse than the Nova lynch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

This time...I am 200% certain he is mafia.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

How?

Elaborate.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you should know how I am *200%* sure he is mafia.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> This time...I am 200% certain he is mafia.



Im interested in this. Hustler does have an uncanny knack of being mafia in virtually every game ive played with him. Interesting even more if you have a legitimate reason. Dont be like me in the ld game 

But tread carefully. I dont want you to turn out to be cop just to get killed next night. Wait, our cop is still alive right?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

I see

*[Change vote lynch hustler]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 17, 2011)

What the shit is going on?  do we have suspects or are we still blind?


----------



## Toreno (Feb 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> What the shit is going on?  do we have suspects or are we still blind?



I believe everyone is going for Nova.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

Trust me. when someone says 200% they know who mafia is. And you know why they know someone is mafia.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

Vote Hustler...use common sense.



Instead of asking for someones role and helping mafia get a better knowledge about a townie role.


If it's wrong we will know who to go for next phase.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

exactly you have nothing to lose with this lynch on Hutsler. trust me.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, but I wish people would just be fucking smart about shit.

Build a case on Hustler with the aid of knowing there's a case to be built.

Now you've gone and revealed yourself, if you are really town.

It doesn't matter anymore if you help us out by making yourself more believable.

Mafia would be stupid not to target you anymore and you know it, so I hope you have a plan.  It's not like the doctor helps against whatshisrapeface.

*[vote lynch hustler]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

One less dicepticon...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 17, 2011)

Mafia shouldn't target VLD, they should target me, for I have a role they can't afford to let live.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

easy choice
*[change vote lynch Hustler]*
unless he convinces us otherwise


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

VLD:

One less decepticon, one less townie that can help us find decepticons.

If we get a mafia, tit for tat does hurt mafia more than town.


But when there's an alternative, why give up a town?

When people do things like this in a game like this, it makes me want to bash my head against a wall.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 17, 2011)

nova seems like he's headed toward modkill anyway so it makes sense*

[Vote Lynch Hustler]*


----------



## Koi (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there any real reason to lynch Hustler besides 'he's Huslter'?

I just got in from work a little while ago so I have to read up.

Edit- Okay.  I don't think we have a reason not to trust VLD..
*[Vote Lynch Hustler]*
Though if someone else comes up or Hustler defends himself convincingly enough that could change.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hustler]*

nice one but I wish u were more subtle in coaching us for this lynch vastolord


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

I joined to many mafia games. And I do not know how to be subtle with it.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hustler]*

It would be nice if our roleblocker would make attempts to find Blackout...that friend is too powerful.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

Didn't we lynch our roleblocker?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]* it is then.


----------



## Federer (Feb 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Didn't we lynch our roleblocker?



I don't think so.  Our RBer (Glen Whitman) tried to stop our Vig from killing Sito last night.  RBs powers only works on machines...so cross your fingers for Blackout.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Oh, I thought we lynched our elite roleblocker, Cubey.

Unless that was a different game.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 18, 2011)

cubey's still alive 

we lynched xerces, generic autobot and GoF, the fallen


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, woops... 

I think that was the Comics game.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*

I don't suppose I need further elaboration when things are made so clear.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2011)

oh look I didn't have to backread like 20 pages this time to get up to speed 

*[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> oh look I didn't have to backread like 20 pages this time to get up to speed
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*



Sometimes, I wonder if you're playing just for the satisfaction you get when you find out you don't have to read.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*

Let's do this!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hustler] *


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hustler]*

Silly Vasto, you can't be 200% sure, 100% at most


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

this bandwagon is showing interesting things to note. 

*[vote lynch hustler]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

what interesting things is this wagon showing JAmes?


----------



## Toreno (Feb 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2011)

So why am I being lynched again??


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So why am I being lynched again??



Not even making any defense, are you? But of course, any defense at this point would have been fairly pointless.

VLD outed you as Mafia and cited that he was 200% sure - which obviously means he has inside information - i.e you're Mafia.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Not even making any defense, are you? But of course, any defense at this point would have been fairly pointless.
> 
> VLD outed you as Mafia and cited that he was 200% sure - which obviously means he has inside information - i.e you're Mafia.



 Okay your loss


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> what interesting things is this wagon showing JAmes?



mafia are in this bandwagon that's for sure. they might have even started it. even if hustler turns out as one of them, see how easily the people forget nova all because vld said so. and we don't actually have evidence he is a legitimate source of info. 

i have my eyes peeled for rofl, federer, and wormo.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

the Nova vote was based on inactivity
anyone claiming to have info would have been heard i suppose
i would add Toreno to your shortlist for mafia


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> the Nova vote was based on inactivity
> anyone claiming to have info would have been heard i suppose
> i would add Toreno to your shortlist for mafia



exactly. there isn't any hesitation from the voters. if anybody else claimed to have info then the same reaction would have been apparent. could be mafia pinning guilt on a barely active player. 

but it's hustler. he's always mafia  nevertheless, this wagon has shown us something we must not neglect to take into serious consideration.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

poor Hustler
forever mafia


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> exactly. there isn't any hesitation from the voters. if anybody else claimed to have info then the same reaction would have been apparent. could be mafia pinning guilt on a barely active player.
> 
> but it's hustler. he's always mafia  nevertheless, this wagon has shown us something we must not neglect to take into serious consideration.



It is to me highly unlikely for a mafia member to sacrifice purely to get one of the town's members lynched, at least not so early into the game. Realise that if VLD trolls us regarding Hustler's lynch, he's sure to go next phase. This sort of scenarios usually only happen when the Mafia member is on the verge of getting lynched or something.

IMO, there really is no reason to doubt someone who has stepped up out of the blue and claimed absolute certainty on someone being mafia.


That, and as you can see, Hustler is not quite putting up any defence, which makes him all the more suspicious, no? 


I shall personally refrain from role revealing since the situation doesn't call for that, and my role is honestly pretty damn useless anyway. But don't bother wasting your suspicions on me, I am townie and I know not how to emphasise that further.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 18, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> It is to me highly unlikely for a mafia member to sacrifice purely to get one of the town's members lynched, at least not so early into the game. Realise that if VLD trolls us regarding Hustler's lynch, he's sure to go next phase. This sort of scenarios usually only happen when the Mafia member is on the verge of getting lynched or something.
> 
> IMO, there really is no reason to doubt someone who has stepped up out of the blue and claimed absolute certainty on someone being mafia.
> 
> ...



well it is equally an unlikely scenario for a townie with accurate info (say the cop) to blurt them out when it is this early into the game. remember the mafia have an unstoppable kill unless roleblocked and we're not any closer to finding blackout. vld will most likely be killed tonight and there goes a potential cop. not very smart. 

that in itself is a good reason to be wary of such a move. look at the roles. there are plenty of decepticons and vld could very well be just a generic one and hustler could be sam (here i state once again that it's hustler so he's most probably mafia ) but say it was somebody other than him. you see the scenario? 

and hustler not putting up any defense is not a point for vld, it's a point against hustler. if it were somebody else i doubt it would go the same way.


----------



## Dei (Feb 18, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*
If this is wrong then VLD is confirmed mafia so we basicly don't have anything to lose.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*
> If this is wrong then VLD is confirmed mafia so we basicly don't have anything to lose.



it's a problem if he is the cop and he gets killed right after.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 18, 2011)

So we are lynching Hustler?

I got no problems against that
*
[vote lynch Hustler]*


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i have my eyes peeled for *rofl*, federer, and wormo.


 
                   .


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 18, 2011)

R o f l is been gettin a lot of Mafia Roles lately 
at least in my games


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> R o f l is been gettin a lot of Mafia Roles lately
> at least in my games


 
While you're right about that, that has no bearing on my role in this game. 

Btw... it's not just in your games.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> While you're right about that, that has no bearing on my role in this game.
> 
> Btw... it's not just in your games.



i have a feeling you have a killing role. vigi?  if you are then you're doing shit


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought Rofl might be the Vigi earlier.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I thought Rofl might be the Vigi earlier.



i actually won't be surprised if he were


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i have a feeling you have a killing role. vigi?  if you are then you're doing shit


 


Wez ★ said:


> I thought Rofl might be the Vigi earlier.


 
I'm not the vigi. 

If I were, Wez would have been dead already.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 18, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm not the vigi.
> 
> If I were, Wez would have been dead already.


The man has a strong point.


----------



## God (Feb 18, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Hustler]*


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Whats the point in lynching someone inactive when they are likely to get modkilled?
> 
> Fear will Nova get modkilled if he doesn't post in this day phase?


the point that he hasn't been even told to be active or die should be enough


Amrun said:


> A fat lot of nothing.
> 
> Someone discovered Nova is alive and wants to spite lynch him.


no really



aiyanah said:


> the Nova vote was based on inactivity
> anyone claiming to have info would have been heard i suppose
> i would add Toreno to your shortlist for mafia


I don't think toreno would be a mafia since remember the DBZ game


----------



## Toreno (Feb 18, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> the Nova vote was based on inactivity
> anyone claiming to have info would have been heard i suppose
> i would add Toreno to your shortlist for mafia



Not mafia, just been busy with college papers and other mafia games. 

But thanks to the weekend I can be a bit more vocal.


----------



## mmfx (Feb 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*

Might aswell. He always has that suspicious vibe about him.


----------



## Koi (Feb 18, 2011)

When does this phase end?


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 19, 2011)

never, we're gonna stall the mafia out. they can't kill us if night never comes!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

^ excellent strategy
we'll bribe Fear into going straight to the next day phase too


----------



## Toreno (Feb 19, 2011)

We could just role-block Fear. Day Phase forever!


----------



## Firaea (Feb 19, 2011)

Toreno said:


> We could just role-block Fear. Day Phase forever!



This man knows how to play Mafia.


----------



## Federer (Feb 19, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i have *my eyes* peeled for rofl, federer, and wormo.



~ It's in your eyes 
   I can tell what you're thinking 
   My heart is sinking too 
   It's no suprise 
   I've been watching you lately 
   I want to make it with you ~


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2011)

Btw did I *[VOTE LYNCH Hustler]* yet?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

where is Fear with the end of the phase?


----------



## Toreno (Feb 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> where is Fear with the end of the phase?



MIA        .


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

Fear is gone

Never coming back


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

have we lost him to the machines?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

I showed him what true ART was.

He was never the same again and vanished.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

In the FC he said he was swamped but would be here over weekend. Hopefully any minute now.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 19, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I showed him what true ART was.
> 
> He was never the same again and vanished.



        .


----------



## Fear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Sorry everyone for the major delay. Internet was acting up. The write-ups will be up shortly.*


----------



## Fear (Feb 19, 2011)

The Autobots descended, landing on the battlefied. Through their eyes, all they saw were hundreds on fatalities, both of the Human and Cybertronian race. Optimus Prime had each of his Autobots to search the landscape to find any alive wounded Humans, or even alive Decepticons. 

*Optimus Prime: *Bumblebee, you go North and search the land for any alive Humans, and kill any Decepticons you see. I will go East, Ratchet will go South and Ironhid will go West. Autobots, roll out!

The Autobots followed their orders of Optimus Prime and headed out for their destinations. Bumblebee, Ratchet ann Optimus Prime found nothing. Most Humans they spotted were dead, same goes for the Decepticon. For Ironhide however, it was different. He noticed a strange noise urging from the ground, but it was no Human noises. Seconds later, a large Robot leaped from in the air, towering Ironhide. It was Megatron.

*Ironhide: *It's YOU!

*Megatron:* Pft, you puny Autobots doesn't have what it takes to put me down.

Ironhide immediately brought out weapons and tried to combat the Decepticon leader, but it did not suffice to even harm him. Ironhide acknowledge that he was no match for the mighty Megatron, and feld while he had a chance. Before he had time to even notify the rest of the Autobots, Megatron had Transformed and evacuated the area.
*
Ironhide attacked Megatron, but failed.*​


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCK YEAH

OPTIMUS PRIME, DO YOUR THING TONIGHT


----------



## Fear (Feb 19, 2011)

Long Haul grew tired of being just a Decepticon who  holds things for others, instead, he would like everyone to see him as  combat Decepticon capable of destroying all that opposes him. Whilst  most Decepticons were away, Long Haul somehow managed to find out the  where the Autobot's new location was - likely through the helping of  Soundwave. He entered battle with them alone, and held his own against  them. However, the Autobots were simply much too strong for him with  their combined power. Long Haul saw the boy, Sam Witwicky, and remembered how much Megatron despised him - even as a mere Human. Knowing his life was scarcely at an end, Long Haul activated a self-destruct component within his body - as a last attempt to take down Sam Witwicky in order to please Megatron. His body exploded and unleashed an immensely powerful shockwave. The Autobots gathered around the Humans and formed a barraced with their large torso's, defending them from the Blast.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Long Haul [Decepticon][Hustler]
Has been Lynched*




DAYPHASE 3 IS NOW OVER

3 RANDOM ROBOTS WILL BE INFECTED WITH THE VIRUS AND WILL DIE BY NIGHT PHASE 4

NIGHT PHASE 3 HAS NOW BEGUN
NO TALKING!
 ​


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohshi--   Isn't he the bomb?

I just checked and Cubey was last to vote for him.

RIP bud.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, never mind.  I'm an idiot.

We dodged a bullet there.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

oh shit 
the bomb got lynched
glad i got my vote in early

edit: looks like everyones safe


----------



## Fear (Feb 20, 2011)

Captain William Lennox was off duty and left the troops to see his wife and kids; he entered his Hummer, and ready himself to drive back to his home town which was almost 16 miles away. The journey was long, and eventually, petrol was running low and he needed to refill. Strangely, he noticed a large vehicle abondoned near the petrol station as he slowly arrived towards it. Ron Witwicky, Sam Witwicky's father, had noticed the soldier, walked out the shop and walked towards to greet him.

*Ron Witwicky:* Hey there soldier. Off duty already?

*Captain William Lennox: *Mr. Witwicky, what a coincidence. Yeah, I'm just about to leave now and see my wife and kids. Where's the Mr's?

*Ron Witwicky:* Yeah she's still inside the shop buying unecessary things....you know what Women are like....such an enigma..

*Captain William Lennox: *Tell me about it. Say Mr.Wicky.....how long has that Vehicle been there for?

*Ron Witwicky:* Which one?

*Captain William Lennox: *That large truck-looking one.....

*Ron Witwicky:* Oh I'm not sure, though it is quite strange that it's just parked there, and no driver has yet entered it.....

Captain William Lennox's suspicion grew; why would there simply be a Vehicle in the middle of nowhere, parked outside a petrol station? Moments later, Judy Witwicky left the shop with multiple bags of groceries, and too noticed the soldier. Though as she was on her way to greet him, the large ''abondoned'' vehicle swiftly Transformed - it was a Decepticon in disguise. Mrs. Witwicky dropped her bags as he slowly rolled her eyes up in amazement. Lennox's first reaction was to run to his car, and grab a M16 carbine he had took earlier in the military. Mr. Witwicky look at Lennox, and crouched to the floor in fear of being accidently hit. Lennox then fired many rounds of bullets to the Decepticon, unfortunately, one bullet ricocheted of the armour of the Decepticon and struct a nearby fuel tank - giving of a powerful explosion that damaged the Decepticon and taking the life of Mrs. Witwicky. The Decepticon fled, leaving a grieving husband and a devastated soldier.
*
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*
Judy Witwicky [Generic Townie/Human][Deiboom]
Was killed by vigilanted Captain William Lennox*


​


----------



## Fear (Feb 20, 2011)

BOTH THE AUTOBOTS AND THE DECEPTICONS DID NOT SEND ME ANY NIGHT ACTIONS. THERFORE THE GAME WILL MOVE ON REGARDLESS.

ALSO REMEMBER THAT VIRUS WILL INFECT 3* RANDOM ROBOTS, WHICH CAN BE FROM THE DECEPTICONS AND THE AUTOBOTS.

*NIGHT PHASE 3 HAS ENDED
DAY PHASE 4 HAS NOW BEGUN

YOU MAY NOW SPEAK!
​


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

Wait, no one sent you an action?


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I guess everyone was sleep during that night phase.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2011)

The fuck? 

Oh well, at least Decepticons didn't either.

People must be inactifags.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you send out reminders, Fear?  Most of the nightphases have been longer so maybe they thought it was.

Oh well.  Life goes on.


I don't know who to lynch, though.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

Where the fuck are the Vigilantes in all of this?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 20, 2011)

This is some shameless shit.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol is this for real?

What a bunch of fucking idiots


----------



## Blaze (Feb 20, 2011)

We have one vigi that is active.


----------



## Fear (Feb 20, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Did you send out reminders, Fear?  Most of the nightphases have been longer so maybe they thought it was.



Actually, I didn't.

It's my fault to be honest, some of the Phases started at different times, mainly due to my laziness. So for that people, I do apologize.

Lets just hope that the phases from now on will have more activity.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2011)

so nothing happened :/


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

Any clues on who to lynch?
I have no idea


----------



## Amrun (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh well.  Who has suspicions?  Dish them!


----------



## Blaze (Feb 20, 2011)

*[Vote Koi]


*He might be...instinct.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r

I will be honest, this is a random target chosen from a glance at the player list.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 20, 2011)

Instincts and guts...  If I'm going to vote with them, it will be my own!

*[vote lynch nova]

*


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*

Gut feeling.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe VLD got another lead...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 20, 2011)

Is Toreno trying to protect Nova in an indirect way.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Is Toreno trying to protect Nova in an indirect way.





Maybe, but no.


----------



## Koi (Feb 20, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Maybe VLD got another lead...



I'm hoping for this too.

VLD where are yooooou?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2011)

dont the masons have anything?
or are they just offline?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

No actions last night?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

Shut the fuck up Sphyer. Troll another time.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Shut the fuck up Sphyer. Troll another time.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2011)

Cubey be taking this game seriously yo
hey Sphy
*[vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 20, 2011)

Is Sphy suiciding again? 

*[vote lynch sphyer]*


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2011)

at Sphyer


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Toreno said:


> *[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*




Fixed for you


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2011)

are you gonna fix all the posts?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> are you gonna fix all the posts?



If I have to, I will

Mafia not getting a townie kill is unfair so I'll be their townie kill for this phase.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2011)

Guess I'm voting Sphyer now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

hhhhhmmm...I can not say. Fear may have made a costly mistake for this player. First he said yes then said no the person is not a decepticon. Which leads me to somewhat believe the person might be...and possibly be Megatron.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2011)

What person?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

Who Vasto? Who?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

I do not if I should say. again, this does not mean this person is megatron.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2011)

Just say it.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2011)

Spill the beans Vasto!


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Keep quiet Vasto and don't say a word.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 20, 2011)

@VLD - Unless our roleblocker finds Blackout, you will probably die next Night Phase.  You seriously got lucky the Decepticons didn't send in any actions last Night Phase.  

If someone is suspect, you might as well start singing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

.....AGAIN I must stress that this is not 100% saying this person is Megatron.

.....Koi...I investigated Koi last night.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn so Koi is guilty?


I already like voted for her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

No I said she might not be. Fear could have been wrong. He first said yes in one pm then no she was not in another.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

We are doomed now.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*

Only one way to find out. I have a good feeling.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 20, 2011)

I see.


A little risky...but worth it.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Koi]*
there's nothing else to go off this phase


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Koi]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2011)

Have faith, brothers.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 20, 2011)

*[change vote lynch koi]

*I guess.  This is chancy.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Koi]*

Let's see what occurs


----------



## Sajin (Feb 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Koi]*

Worth a try I suppose.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2011)

I though Megatron could only be killed by Optimus?



> Megatron [Godfather/Semi Bullet Proof/Innocent] ? Leader of the Decepticons, Megatron is vicious and extremely powerful, single-minded in his goals, straight forward and brutally direct in his attempts to seize those goals. Rival of Optimus Prime, he absolutely despises the Autobots. He can control all his allies' actions. *Like Optimus Prime, they can only die by the hands of each other and The Fallen.* However, through proficient disguises, cops cannot know whether he's a decepticon or not.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

The only person who can kill him is Prime or the Fallen.

Doesn't mean he can't be lynched 

*[VOTE LYNCH Koi]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, I was under the impression he could still be lynched...


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I guess he can then...

*[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know, I'm sure Fear will confirm it for us.


----------



## Koi (Feb 20, 2011)

Awh VLD I think you have it out for me.  Cute. 

*[vote lynch koi]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Koi I do not have it out for you screwing me over in your HP mafia game with your damn vague rules!


 That would just be petty. But seriously I did investigate you and that is what fear did...


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 20, 2011)

if koi is megatron and optimus can kill her, do we even need to lynch her?


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes because he can't daykill.

But maybe if the Vigilante gets online...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2011)

Better to use a lynch on confirmed Mafia. Otherwise we might accidentally lynch a Townie.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 20, 2011)

true, two good points.

*[vote lynch koi]*


----------



## Firaea (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a fairly good risk to go with. *[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*

Meanwhile, perhaps we should start coming up with ideas of people for the Vigilante to kill, since if Koi is as VLD suspects - Megatron - the Vigilante can't kill him. 

That, or the Vigilante could attack Koi just to confirm he's Megatron via the write-up, but that's an absolute waste of the kill and I won't agree with it.


I personally am mildly suspicious of James because of his slight attempt to defend Hustler in the previous phase. It's just a mild suspicion, however, and I've got nothing to back myself up.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 21, 2011)

what has happened, sorry for the absence, I had a family emergency and just came from D.R. so an update would be lovely


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2011)

The Fallen (Serial Killer who can wipe out every human) is dead by lynch, so that's a plus.

Multiple Autobots are dead 

And the Decepticon bomb was lynched.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 21, 2011)

Apparently Vasto investigated Koi, so that's why we're lynching her right now.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2011)

Fear said:


> BOTH THE AUTOBOTS AND THE DECEPTICONS DID NOT SEND ME ANY NIGHT ACTIONS. THERFORE THE GAME WILL MOVE ON REGARDLESS.
> 
> ALSO REMEMBER THAT VIRUS WILL INFECT 3* RANDOM ROBOTS, WHICH CAN BE FROM THE DECEPTICONS AND THE AUTOBOTS.
> 
> ...



Lol does this mean both the autobots and mafia are inactive? After koi we might want to watch out for the ones who didnt post much last phase. Just saiyin.

*[vote lynch koi]* hope youre right about this vld.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*

Lets hope this goes well.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 21, 2011)

To be clear, though, Koi might not be guilty.  It could have just been a mistake.  Fear said both "no" and "yes."

But still, I'm willing to risk it.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2011)

so what
50/50 chance we lynch a mafia this phase
easily worth the risk
Koi would have surely hinted if she had an important town role


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> so what
> 50/50 chance we lynch a mafia this phase
> easily worth the risk
> Koi would have surely hinted if she had an important town role



Yeah and she just went with the flow and voted for herself. Typical mafia play. Ok maybe not exactly typical. But a resigned post isnt exactly going to redeem a player.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 21, 2011)

If Koi is Mafia, I bet she's a Generic Decepticon, and the rest of her faction are cool with her swinging.  

Any other leads besides Fear possible mess up?  If not, *[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*

EDIT: Koi's a chick right?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Koi]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 21, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> *[Vote Lynch Koi]*
> Now we just need someone to protect VLD.





Fear said:


> *
> Judy Witwicky [Generic Townie/Human][Deiboom]
> Was killed by vigilanted Captain William Lennox*



I guess you missed the writeup


----------



## Federer (Feb 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*


----------



## Dei (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow i totally missed it.....
/ goes back to being dead


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Koi]*

looks like the mod fucked up and revealed megatron


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 21, 2011)

Bleh.  The last few days has left me feeling pretty worn out.  Plus, it seems that after the first day phase, this game isn't as fun.  Anyways, since everybody else is doing it, I guess

*[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*


----------



## Toreno (Feb 21, 2011)

So when does this phase end again? 

We've pretty much all agreed that Koi is mafia.


----------



## Koi (Feb 21, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> If Koi is Mafia, I bet she's a Generic Decepticon, and the rest of her faction are cool with her swinging.
> 
> Any other leads besides Fear possible mess up?  If not, *[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*
> 
> EDIT: Koi's a chick right?



I do, indeed, have a vagina.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 22, 2011)

Where's Fear, by the way?

I believe things have pretty much died down... should well be time to end the phase.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 22, 2011)

I have no clue, but he shoud hurry up and get here


----------



## Fear (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh guys, I am *very* sorry. Had major internet problems.

I will continue and put up the write-ups ASAP. Sorry again, guys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2011)

Its ok Fear...glad you back.


----------



## Fear (Feb 23, 2011)

Megatron was furious to find out that Long Haul had sacrificed himself; solely because it gained nothing and was against his will. Knowing the number of Decepticons were lowering, he soon began to question whether they would be able to handle the Humans themself, let alone the aid of Autobots. The eagerness of trying to take down Optimus Prime faded, and he realized the chances were slim. Heading back to Cybertron was his only choice, other than staying on Earth and eventually being wiped out by the might of the Humans and Autobots. He followed his ex-leaders footsteps, The Fallen, and fled Earth....never to return despite leaving many of his servants behind.

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Megatron [Koi]
Has been Lynched!*


*
*
DAYPHASE PHASE 4 HAS NOW ENDED
NIGHT PHASE 4 HAS NOW STARTED

THE 3 RANDOM ROBOTS THAT WILL DIE WILL BE ANNOUNCED NEXT PHASE!

NO TALKING!
​


----------



## Fear (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ecddzx2IqB0[/YOUTUBE]

Soundwave realized that the Decepticons firepower has lowered significantly since Megatron's departure. Only a few could possibly stand up to the Autobots. However, Soundwave did not give up - he initiated his most powerful move - a sound surge so strong that all types energy sources on Earth will stop for a total 24 hours - this includes the Autobot's spark. However, the Decepticons were specifically altered to endure Soundwave's power.

*Soundwave has used his ability to roll-block everyone in the game except his allies.*

*Do not post yet!*​


----------



## Fear (Feb 24, 2011)

Back on Earth; every single component powered by Electric was cut. Countries faced massive blackouts, and not a single light was apparent. Millions of people were left confused, as they had no idea what had happend and what may have caused such a huge powercut that affacted everyone globally. Sam Witwicky and Mikaela were with the Autobots, but even they could not function properly. 

*Sam Witwicky: *W-wh-what just happend? Optimus, why can't you guys move?

  
*Optimus Prime: *It is probably the doing of Soundwave - the Decepticon from outer-space. It is likely that he used his sound-energy serge to disable every source of power on Earth. 
*
Mikaela Banes:* But, how comes you guys can still talk and still functioning a little?
*
Optimus Prime:* Soundwave is a known Decepticon for his immense abilities and strength. Before we came to Earth, we made sure that the Autobots were slightly enhanced just incase Soundwave used his abilities, it would protect us. But apparently, even that wasn't enough to defend against his power.

*Sam Witwicky: *When you say ''all source of power on Earth'' does that include the Decepticons aswell, so right now their just like you?

*Optimus Prime: *I'm afraid not. The Decepticons were trained and inhanced to endure Soundwaves power. It is likely that they are coming here now to attack us, while our defenses are weak. We can only hope they do not find our location, otherwise we would be doomed.
*
Sam Witwicky: *Holy shit. So they could be on their way now? FUCK. Shit shit shit. We need to leave. I mean right now. There's no way I'm staying in a place with disabled robots, who's enemies are on the search.

 *Optimus Prime: *Calm down Sam, the soldier are here to aid us if they do find us. Right now, we need to be quiet. Making alot of noises may attract them and give away our position.

*Sam Witwicky: *CALM DOWN? NO, IM NOT GOING TO CALM DOWN. MY LIFE IS AT STAKE HERE, IF YOU NOTICED. WE ALREADY KNOW THAT EVEN A DOZEN SOLDIERS ARE NO MATCH FOR THESE GUYS.

*Mikaela Banes:* Sam shut up! Your making things worst. I need to go to the toilet, DON'T make any noise.

Outside the warehouse the Autobots, soldiers, Sam and Mikaela were in, a loud distinctive noise errupted - the sound of helicopter blades constantly spinning - It was certainly Blackout. 

*Blackout:* Pahahaha, I've found you guys.....

Blackout smirked and stuck out his enormous arm, and unleashed a rocket which was attached to it as he fired it on to the roof of warehouse - completely destroying it and making the structure of the warehouse collapsing. The Soldiers evacuated everyone, and had the Autobots swiftly driven away with the Soldiers. As the truck was moving distantly away from the warehouse, Sam noticed that they had left Mikaela, who earlier used the toilet. Her body was crushed by the giant pillars used to support the structure of the warehouse as she was trapped within the container where the toilet was.

*Sam Witwicky:* MIKAELAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





 * Mikaela Banes [Generic Human][Sphyer]*
 * Was killed by Decepticon Blackout.*



​


----------



## Fear (Feb 24, 2011)

Soundwaves abilities finally wore off; however, a two Autobots were still struggling to function - it was the Virus, released from Simmons which was initially supposed to take down the Decepticons - but obviously spreaded and infected the wrong side. Ratchet and Skids felt unusually weak, and could hardly talk let alone stand. They knew they their time was up, but managed to say their final words to Optimus Prime.
*
Ratchet:* Optimus, you were a great leader......protect these humans with you got....even if they were the cause of my death.....they truly are great......
*
Skids:* Optimus.....Ratchet is gone.....and in a few seconds I will be too.....I'll see you on the otherside....pal..

The light in their eyes slowly faded, and their spark stopped it's motion.....they had passed.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*


Ratchet [Autobot][mmfx]
Skids [Generic Autobot][Wez]

Has been killed by the virus. 
*



______________________________________________________
Elsewhere, Brawl, the  Decepticon felt an unually strange pain in his chest. It was his spark,  it's lights were blinking as he suddenly dropped on the floor -  paralysed. He was trying to remember where he was, that the virus could  have possibly infected him - then he questions himself why exactly  Megatron left Earth, because of the virus, or because of The Fallen.  Brawl apologizes to Megatron, as he failed to bring the Decepticons to  victory.
*
Brawl:* Sorry master, I wasn't strong enough to bring us to victory....please....forgive me...

With his final words, he had died. His spark was completely worn out; in  the corner, you could hear a loud chuckle - it was Starscream.
*
Starscream:* Pft, what pathetic trash. He was never worthy of the Decepticon name anyways. Decepticons, lets move....​ 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Brawl [Decepticon][Kakashi Hatake]
Has been killed by the virus.*


​


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought three robots were going to die?


----------



## Fear (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I thought three robots were going to die?



I'm not finished.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Oops.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Please let it be a certain decepticon...


----------



## Fear (Feb 24, 2011)

NIGHTPHASE 4 HAS NOW ENDED
DAYPHASE 5 HAS NOW BEGUN

YOU MAY ALL NOW SPEAK!
​


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

generic decepticon only? that's sad


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

I think he's the Protector, not the generic.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 24, 2011)

Brawl is the protector, but we lost Wez star.  We could have used his reviving skills


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

mmfx was the Reviver, not Wez.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I think he's the Protector, not the generic.



is that true?  

i didn't reread the roles. well that's compensated for the two autobot deaths  

oh ratchet was the reviver. 

fear you better put their complete roles in the writeups next time


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

So any suggestions on who to go for? VLD you learn anything new?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Everyone was roleblocked last night except Decepticons.

Sorry to see the Reviver go, but at least we got another important Decepticon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

I was blocked remember? Besides it seems it was some what of a waste since...he died.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

*Reads write up again*

Well damn,  .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmmm...I call Sajin to the stand.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

I call Blaze.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

I...I actually believe he is a townie.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

Toreno said:


> I call Blaze.



hmm. i think it's a bit early.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I...I actually believe he is a townie.



Why do say that?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 24, 2011)

How many Dicepticons are still alive?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 24, 2011)

What was the virus all about? 

Anyways, thanks for the game Fear.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hmmmm...I call Sajin to the stand.



Sup Vasto. :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

7....at least the 3 dead so far had power roles...just not the ones that need to die...for the most part.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Why do say that?


masons and shit


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> 7....at least the 3 dead so far had power roles...just not the ones that need to die...for the most part.



And are there any leads on who to lynch next?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Sup Vasto. :33



are...or are you not a decepticon?



Zabuza said:


> And are there any leads on who to lynch next?



...not this minute I need to think about it.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> are...or are you not a decepticon?



I am not a robot.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

^ stock answer will be given


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Stunning defense, Sajin.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Stunning defense, Sajin.



It's fitting given the offense


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

strange....Nova is still alive after only posting once and it is day 5...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

we talked about that last phase
or something :/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

might as well make it official. Even if not mafia he has been useless.

*[vote lynch Nova]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

wanna take out nova anyway?
wait for a modkill or something
inb4 he gets active again :/


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll go with this.

*[vote lynch Nova]*

Seriously, useless.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> wanna take out nova anyway?
> wait for a modkill or something
> inb4 he gets active again :/



I support this, we should probably ask for a modkill if he has only posted once.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

Is Nova ever active in any game? 

*[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Then I am drawing a blank right now on who to lynch. Though if you search one Kakashi's post he did not want to lynch Nova. We all know who KH was. And Nova still yet lives when it is day phase 5!


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then I am drawing a blank right now on who to lynch. *Though if you search one Kakashi's post he did not want to lynch Nova.* We all know who KH was. And Nova still yet lives when it is day phase 5!



Well, in that case -

*[Vote lynch Nova]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Is Nova ever active in any game?
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*


only if he gets a special role


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

KH didn't want to lynch nova? 
*[vote lynch Nova]*


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> only if he gets a special role



       .

Yea, lynch him everyone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Whats the point in lynching someone inactive when they are likely to get modkilled?
> 
> Fear will Nova get modkilled if he doesn't post in this day phase?



 He said this on the 17th....its the 24th. Nova must have some sort of power role.


----------



## Fear (Feb 24, 2011)

*Edit: Nova has been modkilled. His role can be seen on the first page where the updates are.
*


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

Guess we have to find someone else to lynch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess I was wrong...I guess back to thinking. I suspect at least one of ya that have posted the last couple of hours is a mafia scum...but which one.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

What about Banhammer?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Got any solid good evidence against him, Toreno? There are still 7 mafia left...can not afford any errors.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

It was a good lead, VLD.  Oh well. :/


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 24, 2011)

who else has been inactive but not enough to be modkilled?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Toreno is in my radar...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Why is Toreno on your radar?

Blackfeather Dragon is another inactifag.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

He's looking for a lynch.


I've not been in this game too much sadly...


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Why is Toreno on your radar?
> 
> Blackfeather Dragon is another inactifag.



inactive people really ruin the game...

*[Vote Lynch Blackfeather Dragon]*

pls someone let us know if he is a good guy we must save the world


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2011)

So who are we wagoning now?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Blaze, everyone is looking for a lynch.

Even I have no leads. 

My moment of glory in this game was short lived.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

No one should bother with inactive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) they are annoying to mafia as much as townies.



Mafia seem to be active...


@Amrun-Thanks for saying that. It helped.


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2011)

I think Buto's suspicious  Did he claim a role yet?


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

Didn't BD say he was dealing with some family issues? 

If so I say we wait for another phase.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 24, 2011)

well since no one seems to have any real leads i read back a bit and here's what caught my eyes:

Blaze -- looking back at the write ups it appears the autobots learned of megatrons identity before VLD outed koi, the reason they didn't kill her apparently because no actions were sent in from either of the robot parties. he voted koi the following day phase also before VLD posted. possible he's a decepticon who knew koi was getting the axe either way and wanted to clear any suspicion from himself. 

sparkycandy -- kept track of the votes first phase to be aware on whether or not they'd need to defend themselves. didn't even say so much as an "i'm not mafia" and wasn't even going to bother voting the first phase but then voted xerces anyway well after he was confirmed as an autobot

r o f l c o p t e r -- is paying attention to what's going on in the game but only votes after a sufficient number of votes have already been placed on someone.

buto renjin -- agreed with sparkycandy on an aiyanah vote when the points brought up weren't that strong and provided no reasoning of his own.

keep an eye on: banhammer, sajin, wormo, zabuza


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

^I'm keeping a eye on you.


Sparkycandy can be trusted.




Toreno and Kamikazi


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

kamikazi, good work.

I was also thinking of sparkyandy but I hadn't done a re-read yet. Planned on it, though.


Nice catches.

I would like to point out that rofl doesn't live in the same timezone, so that may account for his discrepencies... But


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

Blaze said:


> ^I'm keeping a eye on you.
> 
> 
> Sparkycandy can be trusted.
> ...



Yes. 

Blaze why do you say sparky can be trusted?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

I have my reasons...let's begin this



*[Vote Toreno]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

r o f l c o p t e r has been checking in and out without posting...but he always does that. But especially when he is guilty.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I have my reasons...let's begin this
> 
> 
> 
> *[Vote Toreno]*



Lets not. Since you came up with no good evidence against me. 

Also, Blaze you didn't answer my question.


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2011)

Why Toreno?

Also, pretty sure Blaze is rolehinting right now..


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 24, 2011)

Blaze said:


> ^I'm keeping a eye on you.
> 
> 
> Sparkycandy can be trusted.
> ...


i pointed out when kakashi wasn't making sense . i'd have to be pretty dumb mafia for that


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Just wanted some activeness from users...since I have nothing.


I stand by what I said Candy can be trusted now shut up about it.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Rofl]*

Totally random


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> r o f l c o p t e r has been checking in and out without posting...but he always does that. But especially when he is guilty.


I see. It's worth a try then.



*[Vote Lynch ROLF]*


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 24, 2011)

at least so we can hear what he has to say. 
*
[vote lynch R o f l c o p t o r]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch roflcopter]*

Defend yoself, bud.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]* since we've nothing else to go with.


I looked through the roles, and it seems like there're still a hell lot of Mafia left, which is definitely not good for us. I am personally suspicious of James and Zabuza and especially Toreno, whose Mafia vibe seems strongest to me. 

Regarding James, I did a quick search and saw that he joke-voted Hustler in one of the earlier phases, but when it came to the actual bandwagon for Hustler, he seemed reserved and claimed that Mafia was behind the wagon. In addition, he also kept mentioning Nova, I believe, and Nova turned out townie.

I am not perfectly sure about James and Zabuza, since I couldn't spot them as glaringly Mafia even after a quick search of their posts. I still feel a slight suspicion, nevertheless, hence the mention.

Toreno, on the other hand, seems to reek of Mafia to me. Do a search and you'll see, although I again admit that I have no solid proof of this.

Federer too, to some extent, since he just leaves his votes and goes without posting much most of the time. It could be inactivity - or Mafia laying low.

I'm inclined to trust Amrun and Blaze, though they're so difficult to see through that I'm not sure all the same.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

You can trust me...Toreno is in my suspect list.


Interesting points made about james.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I think Buto's suspicious  Did he claim a role yet?


No i have not, but the role i got is useless to town. Unless of course the mafia manages to start a wagon on a townie. That's about as hintish as i'll go, though i don't think mafia will care enough to kill me 

Honestly, if anyone's got suspicions, lynch me, i don't care, i hate my fucking role anyway.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a shitty attitude, Buto.


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> No i have not, but the role i got is useless to town. Unless of course the mafia manages to start a wagon on a townie. That's about as hintish as i'll go, though i don't think mafia will care enough to kill me
> 
> Honestly, if anyone's got suspicions, lynch me, i don't care, i hate my fucking role anyway.



You sound border suicidal 

Have some fun with that role buddy, I know I would've.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 25, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> r o f l c o p t e r -- is paying attention to what's going on in the game but only votes after a sufficient number of votes have already been placed on someone.





Amrun said:


> I would like to point out that rofl doesn't live in the same timezone, so that may account for his discrepencies... But


Timezones, sleep and work, actually. I have about a total of 5 hours of free time for browsing NF. Which gives me about an hour for each game I'm in.. 



VastoLorDae said:


> r o f l c o p t e r has been checking in and out without posting...but he always does that. *But especially when he is guilty.*


 
I didn't know that I did that...
I'm not guilty this time tho.



Cubey said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Rofl]*
> 
> Totally random


I should lynch you for what you did in the Lounge game. 



Blaze said:


> I see. It's worth a try then.
> *[Vote Lynch ROLF]*


 
I actually know who you are Blaze. 
This should tell you who I am.. if you have been paying attention.

Trust me, I'm not a Decepticon. 



kamikazi said:


> at least so we can hear what he has to say.
> 
> *[vote lynch R o f l c o p t o r]*





Amrun said:


> *[vote lynch roflcopter]*
> 
> Defend yoself, bud.


 
I'm human.

Best defense ever, non ?
I, probably, could do better, but I'm hoping that Blaze gets the hint.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

Back to the one I want to try and lynch

*[Vote Toreno]


*By the way that is not a hint rolf...mafia might know who I am as well.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly what you're getting at ROFL; because claiming to be "human" is honestly way too vague. I'm also not sure what you mean by knowing Blaze's role; perhaps he would have a better idea. 

I actually find that voting for Toreno would be more substantiated because the original basis on the vote for you wasn't all that justified, but I'd still like to be clearer on this before I change my vote.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> No i have not, but the role i got is useless to town. Unless of course the mafia manages to start a wagon on a townie. That's about as hintish as i'll go, though i don't think mafia will care enough to kill me
> 
> Honestly, if anyone's got suspicions, lynch me, i don't care, i hate my fucking role anyway.




You can play like a fodder townie, nevertheless. Speaking of which, this is the billionth time I've got this role.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I get Rolf coming from.



For now let us try the lynch on Toreno he just reeks mafia.



I'm sure he can defend himself when the time comes.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

Alright then, I shall choose to believe ROFL for now.


*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

Alright, so it seems that Toreno's the way to go right now. If you've doubts, do a quick search of his posts and you'll realise that his posts are somehow... really uncanny. I'm not sure if it's just his style of playing or what, but I do believe it's a good wagon to run with.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 25, 2011)

you guys :/
i was excited for a rofl wagon
why Toreno?


----------



## Toreno (Feb 25, 2011)

What/Where are these post that make me look like mafia? Now, if you're talking about me trying to find someone to lynch during the day phase it's simply because I wanted a discussion. Other than that where are these mafia like post?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2011)

Why should it not be any of you save for one person I know is innocent?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

So he's innocent, Vasto?



*[Change Vote James]*


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

@Toreno: I'll be perfectly honest and say it's just a very strong gut feeling. 

@VLD:  
If you're saying that Toreno is innocent, then I shall unvote for now.



You know, the one thing I hate about having this role is that I have completely no clue about how exactly I should go about my votes. I try to go with gut feeling, but it often ends up failing me, and I may even end up trusting people who I shouldn't trust.

I'll give this some thought and vote later.
With the whoppingly huge number of Mafia left - 7 - it honestly shouldn't be difficult to at the very least, pick one off.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

Given the number we should be get one...there are many who barely post.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 25, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger is someone I'd like to question, simply because I haven't seen him post in a bit.

Also, thanks VLD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2011)

I never said that that innocent person was Toreno.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 25, 2011)

QR is never active in these games :/
maybe he'll get more active now cause we're heading in to the weekend


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I never said that that innocent person was Toreno.





I am absolutely mindfucked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2011)

If ya want to know its BFD.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I never said that that innocent person was Toreno.



Bullshit               .


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

Alright. Let's consolidate. Who has been confirmed innocent so far in the game? As I recall it, there seems to have been some confirmed Autobots early in the game, but I can't remember who.

BFD's confirmed innocent by VLD.
I am innocent, but from the town's view, this is not confirmed, of course. Still, it should be obvious.


In terms of "safe" lynches, QR and Federer are good targets IMO. Both of them are very inactive, and Federer, as I pointed out in an earlier post, appears as if he is Mafia laying low. It would make sense, if you recall that there was a night phase skipped because of no actions being sent - inactives. 

However, in terms of personal suspicion, I reiterate that I suspect James, Zabuza and Toreno. To some extent, I wish to ask for a role-hint from Toreno, but it won't be that beneficial if he is indeed town. What do you guys think?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

Where the hell is everybody?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure who to vote for so
> 
> *[Vote No Lynch]*



Sphyer, you're already dead.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, I never noticed


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 25, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Where the hell is everybody?


everyone's hiding cause their all decepticons
that or their all out somewhere
like i'm about to be
bbl


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

So many inactive...Fear should modkill them. How are we supposed to move forward.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> everyone's hiding cause their all decepticons
> that or their all out somewhere
> like i'm about to be
> bbl



And here I am trying to foster discussion in the name of postcounts townies. 

Nah, I just happen to be incredibly bored and free since it's the weekends.


But we really do need to get things going though. At this rate, no one's going anywhere with this phase.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 25, 2011)

well with the new information, and trusting what's been learned so far, i think we should possibly lynch sajin. first phase when xerces was  confirmed pro town he switched to the person with the second most votes  which was QR. i'm thinking QR might be a regular townie even a bit more so since that first phase he didn't seem too concerned on not being around so probably doesn't have a night action. sajin wouldn't be my first pick but i think he's a safe lynch.

someone could possibly look into buto since i'm not sure exactly what he's hinting at. if he's lying about being pro town then he can be dealt with the following phase. if sajin flips mafia and everything falls into place the vigilantes should be in the clear to take a shot at any of the following:

   Aiyanah
 James
 Broly 
 Banhammer
   Zabuza
Stringer Bell

backups: QR, Buto, Federer

unless someone has a reason to clear any of them of suspicion in which case i'll go back to the drawing board


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 25, 2011)

^  If Vasto wants to investigate me that's fair enough. I know i've been a bit inactive and thus suspicious.

Fear really should get to modkilling inactives though. This game's going at a snail's pace at this rate.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 25, 2011)

someone needs to generate activity
i wonder what happens when i choose not to?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 25, 2011)

come investigate me cop. you'll be as disappointed as i am


----------



## Sajin (Feb 25, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> well with the new information, and trusting what's been learned so far, i think we should possibly lynch sajin. first phase when xerces was  confirmed pro town he switched to the person with the second most votes  which was QR. i'm thinking QR might be a regular townie even a bit more so since that first phase he didn't seem too concerned on not being around so probably doesn't have a night action. sajin wouldn't be my first pick but i think he's a safe lynch.



I am a safe lynch because I didn't want to lynch a confirmed innocent and my Day 1 vote might be a townie? 

Strong logic thar, brah.

That said I admit I haven't been paying much attention to this game so far, I'll try to decide on a vote now after I read through the thread.

Edit: Well damn, I basically have zero suspicions of my own, believe it or not, save for Buto who role hinted and doesn't seem to be lying =/ I think I agree with Blaze that modkilling an inactives would be a good start,  hopefully we get a mafia this way and go from there.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 25, 2011)

if you flip decepticon then yeah 

like i said you wouldn't be my first pick, i'm more curious about a couple others to be honest, but since no one has any other leads i just put forth my thoughts. from what's been said in the thread, i'm willing to bet you're mafia though i could be wrong.

i'm waiting to see what other's have to say or find but for the moment since we can't just sit here waiting for the cop to investigate everyone:
*[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 25, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Lets put Xerces list to the test.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*
> 
> ...



Actually I think we might try some luck with Xerces's list, excluding of course people like Sphyer (unlikely to be mafia) and VastoLorDae. Actually, since Banhammer is first on that list and he posted this:




Banhammer said:


> Welp, here goes the forewarning, I don't role reveal.



I think I'll go with this lynch even though I was always wrong so far when deciding whether to lynch this guy 

*[Vote lynch Banhammer]*

EDIT: kamikazi, you're wrong


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2011)

Sphyer already got killed Sajin, and I had already vouched for him, so of course that shit is wrong.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 25, 2011)

Since everybody's voting to lynch everybody, I decided to make a new lynch list.

_Blackfeather Dragon_-1
Broly the Legendary SSJ

_Toreno_-2
Blaze-1
Blaze-3
Wormodragon
Roflcopter

_Blaze_-1
Toreno

_Roflcopter_-2
Cubey
Blaze-2
Kamikazi-1
Amrun 
Wormodragon-1

_Banhammer_-1
Sajin

_James_-1
Blaze-4

_Sajin_-1
Kamikazi-2


Key of Votes:
*If someone's name is in italics, then that person is up for lynching. The number besides that person's name means how many people currently want them dead.
*The names underneath say which people have voted for that person's death. If the person's name is in strikeout, then that person has changed their mind and no longer wants said person dead. The number besides that person's name means that they changed their vote and this is their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc. vote.
*No lynch means what I assume that it means. That person has voted that nobody be lynched today.
*Unvote means that person has withdrawn their previous vote.

Hopefully, somebody will find this list useful. Also, I want to point out with all the vote changes and everything, that this list may not necessary be up to date by the time I post this or be accurate.


*Just wanted to point out that I only voted for Xerces in the first phase because the guy was annoying as heck, and I didn't want to spend the whole entire game reading his antics.


----------



## Fear (Feb 25, 2011)

*I am ending the phase very soon. Has anyone got a vote tally?*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

*[Change Vote Toreno]


*Let us pray that we got this right.


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2011)

*[CHANE VOTE Toreno]* then.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 25, 2011)

i can vouch for toreno, you guys got it wrong...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

Really?, seriously?



Are we really wrong? If so we'll have to change quickly.


----------



## Fear (Feb 25, 2011)

*Toreno will be lynched then. The Phase is now over. I will edit it shortly. Sorry, but the majourity was reached and the phase ended. I can't give any special treatments unfortunately.
*


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 25, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> i can vouch for toreno, you guys got it wrong...


 
Couldn't you have said that earlier ?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh man...damn it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 25, 2011)

sorry, just got back in and checked. didn't think the toreno vote would go through, or the need to out myself would be necessary. my bad >_>


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2011)

This shit


----------



## Fear (Feb 25, 2011)

Wheelie was sent out by Optimus Prime, to spy on the Decepticons and give away their location. As Wheelie proceeded, he came across a large highway - where several cars were passing at very high speeds. Due to his unusally small stature, he was somewhat confident that the cars wouldn't hit him. He slowly entered the highway, taking slow and steady movements. He manged to get halfway across, but get his tiny mechanical leg jammed within a small crack on the road. An incoming car was heading towards him at swift speeds, Wheelie desperately tried to lodge his leg out.....but the car had already struck him....destroying and ripping him to tiny pieces of metal.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*

Wheelie [Autobot][Toreno]
Has been lynched!
*




DAYPHASE 5 IS NOW OVER
NIGHTPHASE 5 HAS NOW BEGUN

SEND YOUR ACTIONS AND REMEMBER
NO TALKING!
​


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

*Phase will be ending in 1 hour.*​


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

Wheelie looks like walee?


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

Tom Banachek was sent by the Government to spy on the Decepticons once again, but this time, right in the heart of their lair. Banachek was uneasy about order, and proposed an alternate offer in safety of his life - it was however, declined.

*Government:* Banachek, it's either you go, or you don't. If you refuse, you can kiss this job goodbye...

*Tom Banachek*: But sir.....don't you realize that if you send me to that location, there's a possiblity that I could be found and likely killed?

*Government:* Like I said, it's up to you...but your jobs at stake...

Banachek thought hard about this, and question whether his job was a good exchange for possibly his life. He accepted, and made his way to the Decepticon's lair by himself. It was empty, which was unusuallly strange since it's rarely left unsupervised. Banachek brought out a pair of binoculars, and peeked through the distinctively large hole in cave. He saw nothing, but noticed that a slight sound of something chopping the air was right behind him.

*Blackout: *Why hello? Who do we have here....a little spy? Was your little job really worth your life? Pahahahaha...

Banachek asked himself the same question, seconds before he was crushed by Blackouts immensely large leg, crushing his skeleton with tones of steel.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Tom Banachek [Human/Cop][Vastolordae]*
*Was killed by Decepticon Blackout.*




*Do not post yet!*
​


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



















Soundwave hacked into a satellite from Outer-space; through the use of this, he pinpointed the location of the Autobots and Humans and sent the Decepticons to battle - in Egypt.

*Soundwave: *Decepticons, the enemies are in Egypt. Descend now, and crush them...

Back on Earth, Captain William Lennox was furious with scientist Simmons, as he believed that he was practically the cause of lowering the militaries firepower due to his virus infecting a few Autobots and subsequently killing them. The two began to argue continuously, but it was only a matter of time before Lennox drew his gun and targetted it's aim at Simmons.

*Simmons:* Whoa there soldier, easy. You don't want to that.....just put the gun down....and we can talk...
*
William Lennox: *I've had enough of your bullshit.....say one more thing and I swear to you, your brains will be left on the sand in the middle of nowhere..

Lennox had loaded the gun, just when he was about to pull the trigger, he heard an unusual sound, as if something similar to fire crackling. He, among with Simmons, the Autobots and Soldiers looked above in the sky - they visualised several meteors crashing down on Earth, switfly ripping through it's atmosphere and crashing hard on the sand terrain.


*Spoiler*: __ 










It was the Decepticons. Lennox immediately lowered his gun he pointed earlier at Simmons, leaving the remark..

*Captain William Lennox: *Your lucky we got bigger things to worry about. Next time though, I'll blow your brains out without hesitation....

He then gathered a few soldiers and Autobots and gathered a formation, ready to combat the incoming Decepticons....



*Spoiler*: __ 



*
Captain William Lennox targetted Seymour Simmons
But was rollblocked by Decepticon Soundwave.*




NIGHTPHASE 5 HAS NOW ENDED
DAYPHASE 6 HAS NOW BEGUN

YOU MAY NOW SPEAK!
​


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Toreno got lynched? And was innocent? 

Fuck me, i wasn't even around to stop it. Sorry brah...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

Can we trust Banhammer?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

There goes our cop. 

Looks like the previous phase was really a massive screw-up. With 7 Mafia left, we're honestly in an extremely bad position. Right now, as from the previous phase, my suspicions remain. 

Buto claimed Governor, and I think I believe him. 
VLD proved BFD's innocence.
Kamikazi seems innocent to me as well.


I am honestly unsure who to go with. I still suspect James and Zabuza even after all that. I saw Zabuza lurking without posting during the previous day phase when his name was being thrown around too, which heightens my suspicion of him.

Federer and QR are just very inactive, and as I said, Federer's posts look like Mafia laying low.

For the time being, *[VOTE LYNCH FEDERER]*.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 26, 2011)

townies suck.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

For now I will follow it.

*[VOTE LYNCH FEDERER]
*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

which posts of fed's are sus to you wormo?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

did vld leave any clues as to who he had investigated? maybe we should go with that. if there are any.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Federer]*

 this is getting retarded, Federer better flip mafia or i'm just gonna start voting for myself exclusively 'til someone follows the wagon.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*





Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*
> 
> I have the same thought as Kakashi, hopefully he's a mafia, were losing too many people.





Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*





Federer said:


> ~ It's in your eyes
> I can tell what you're thinking
> My heart is sinking too
> It's no suprise
> ...





Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*




This is all he has posted. Either he's extremely inactive, or he's just escaping notice by laying low. Honestly, I don't trust myself fully either, since this isn't 100% proof.

And no, VLD didn't leave any clues since he was roleblocked the previous night phase, and he's already dead now.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2011)

I also have no clues to help you guys out I'm afraid 
*[vote lynch Federer]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Wait, Federer agreed with Kakashi Hatake's reasoning?  KH was mafia.  Good find, Wormo.

*[vote lynch federer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch Federer]*
looks promising enough


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 26, 2011)

wow so many votes on fed and the phase just started?

how many humans are left? he has to be 1 of them if hes townie because surely an autobot would step forward and defend him if he is one of them

makes me think some of you are decepticons, whoever had voted for him already should be at suspicion


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Bandwagon's going a little too smoothly... 
Dear Federer, please get in and role-reveal/role-hint if you are not Mafia. I do not want to be the worst townie ever, please.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

I hate using this logic but I can't help but find it weird that Blaze is still alive.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

You use that logic all the time. 

But sadly, it's kind of valid. 

He has been laying low, for sure.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I hate using this logic but I can't help but find it weird that Blaze is still alive.



i was honestly just thinking the same thing  he made a good show of pretending to be townie in the ld game and almost got away with it. and i was fooled in the beginning so sad  

and look how quick he is to follow a bandwagon. btw, by the smoothness of this wagon it's almost certain some of those above are mafia.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

You should be angry Sajin but don't be mad.







Mafia know who I am...


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Federer]*



Sajin said:


> I hate using this logic but I can't help but find it weird that Blaze is still alive.



I like the way you think.  The current HoU game, Blaze was targeted by every faction the first night.  Funny how Lennox and his band of goons failed to target him.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

^ Why, because you're one of them, Blaze? 

But in all seriousness, I'm okay with my Fed vote for now.  He buddied with KH, who was mafia, and is a total non-contributor.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Blaze said:


> You should be angry Sajin but don't be mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If mafia know who you are... Shouldn't you just reveal? 

Not sure what the angry part is about.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

Uhh jeez, have you read the latest write-up.



I'm happy that mafia know me it saved us.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

It only saved me if you claim what I think you claim... Though I dont think role reveals are forbidden here so no need for hints.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Why would you be happy mafia know you?


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

More headgames 

*[VOTE LYNCH Federer]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 26, 2011)

it seems like blaze is lennox and like others I agree it makes fed seem likely to be mafia and no one has backed him up anyways

*[Vote Lynch Federer]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

Uggh God, you guys can we not get the hints I gave without actually just putting it in the front.

Anyway just ignore me hopefully I get better news next phase if I'm not dead.


I would also like to told of people who have actually hinted or certain townies/bots.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

And so the plot thickens. 


I swear, I don't want to be a basic townie anymore. Fear, make me go berserk-mode and gain Bulletproof Unlynchable Cop Vigilante ability please. :/


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Kamikazi - Appears to be autobot. 
Buto Renjin - Claimed Governor.
BFD - ascertained innocent by VLD.
Wormodragon - A certain roleless Witwicky.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

I see. Thanks.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

If I did my counting right, we have 18 people left.  7 of those are mafia, which means there's only 11 townies left.  At the rate we're going, the mafia's going to win this game unless we kick things into gear.  I'd say our top threat and priority is Blackout, but with our spy dead, it'll be impossible to find out which one is him.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a townie as well


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Cubey is Sam Whitwicky, you tards.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Cubey is Sam Whitwicky, you tards.



Is that confirmed or what?

EDIT: Nvm, I see now.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh God, after all this time, only one person figured it out


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

cubey voted for hustler last on the phase he got lynched
hustler was the decepticon bomb
cubey was protected by optimus
seriously :/


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

We pretty much have to land a Mafia lynch for ALL day phases if we want to stand a CHANCE.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Cubey, I had no idea people missed that.


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

There were hints in the previous write-ups, hinting Blackout's identity.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

I know 2 more people who not townies along with that list.


So that's good.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> There were hints in the previous write-ups, hinting Blackout's identity.



HINTS!? I shall check it rightaway. Then again, I can't be more horrible when it comes to clues. 



Blaze said:


> I know 2 more people who not townies along with that list.
> 
> 
> So that's good.



Wait, what? You mean you know 2 Mafias?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry I meant 2 more townies.



Add that with Cubey and we have good targets.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Cubey, I had no idea people missed that.



I thought people would get it after I alone vouched for Sphyer who turned out to be Mikaela.

Wormodragon please find something good


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd like to say whoever Optimus Prime is should go ahead and role reveal himself.  (He's still alive, right?)  I mean with both the Fallen and Megatron dead, the only he's going to die now is by lynching.

Also, I'd like to say I knew that Cubey was Sam when he vouched for Sphyer who turned out to be Mikaela.  However, I was suspicious when Cubey survived Long Haul's death.  Just never felt like saying it.   

Oh, since there's apparently clues left in the write-ups, has anyone used them to try to figure out who Blackout is yet?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Would just like to confirm something, Fear. Do you base your hints off sets or usernames?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I hate using this logic but I can't help but find it weird that Blaze is still alive.



i was honestly just thinking the same thing  he made a good show of pretending to be townie in the ld game and almost got away with it. and i was fooled in the beginning so sad  

and look how quick he is to follow a bandwagon. btw, by the smoothness of this wagon it's almost certain some of those above are mafia.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, regardless of whether or not we know who Blackout is, we pretty much got a Mafia this phase with Fed.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

@James-Is this deja vu?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i was honestly just thinking the same thing  he made a good show of pretending to be townie in the ld game and almost got away with it. and i was fooled in the beginning so sad
> 
> and look how quick he is to follow a bandwagon. btw, by the smoothness of this wagon it's almost certain some of those above are mafia.



James is probably facing severe lag problems... or senile dementia.


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Would just like to confirm something, Fear. Do you base your hints off sets or usernames?



That I cannot say unfortunately.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 26, 2011)

Where is Ironhide? I think you should use your ability.  You know you have a day kill right?



> Kamikazi - Appears to be autobot.
> Buto Renjin - Claimed Governor.
> BFD - ascertained innocent by VLD.
> Wormodragon - A certain roleless Witwicky.



Add Blaze and the rest of your faction and you have should have a decent target list.  If Blaze is who he implies he is, he will die tonight and we are going to be picked apart in a few more phases.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

James, wtf?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

@Stinger Bell-Delay using that ability. Even if I die you will have good info either way.



So use that attack next phase.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> James is probably facing severe lag problems... or senile dementia.



i didn't realize so much has passed. i wrote this minutes ago but was unable to submit because the internet stopped for a bit. silly me.  

what's going on now anyway?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, you did actually post it before.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

After giving it some more thought, I guess I'll go with a Federer lynch for now. *[Vote lynch Federer]* The reasoning looks legit, even though I'm a bit worried about how quickly the wagon formed.

I still have my suspicions about Banhammer, though.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

Phew, Banhammer glad I'm not the only one here.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Why Banhammer? I must have missed that.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

[1] Sajin
[5] Amrun
[6] Federer
[7] James
[13] Quantum_Ranger
[14] BlackFeather Dragon
[15] kamikazi
[19] Cubey
[21] R o f l c o p t e r
[22] Wormodragon
[23] Stringer Bell
[25] Broly
[29] SparkyKandy
[31] Blaze *(still suspicious)*
[33] Zabuza
[34] Banhammer
[35] Buto Renjin

Will update later, but I'm looking at Banhammer after Fed.

EDIT: Excellent, then Ban is next.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Well, you did actually post it before.



oh really?  fucking internet. 

aside from the suspicious posting pattern of federer, what else do we have to go with for him?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

*@Fear:  Can you check on BlackFeather Dragon's status?  I think he might be up for a modkill.
*


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

He saw nothing, but noticed that a *slight sound of something chopping the air was right behind him.*

Blackout: Why hello? Who do we have here....a little spy? Was your little job really worth your life? *Pahahahaha*...

Banachek asked himself the same question, seconds before he was crushed by Blackouts immensely large leg, crushing his skeleton with tones of steel.


Is Roflcopter really as innocent as he has claimed? 
"Pahahahaha" -> Rofl. And "chopping the air" -> copter. :/

The "immensely large leg" may be a clue, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

James, he voted for someone because he "agreed with Kakashi."

Kakashi is mafia.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmm, wormo, good work again.  Maybe we'll revisit tomorrow? Feeling better about Fed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> oh really?  fucking internet.
> 
> aside from the suspicious posting pattern of federer, what else do we have to go with for him?


I do believe he agreed with kakashi's reasoning and voted for Sphyer...Kakashi flipped mafia.

EDIT: Wow Wormo...that's good shit man


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> *@Fear:  Can you check on BlackFeather Dragon's status?  I think he might be up for a modkill.
> *



Why modkill a confirmed townie?..


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

i'm not one for writeup clues
:/


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

By the way, QR and BFD should probably be modkilled. :/

EDIT: OH WAIT. BFD'S CONFIRMED TOWNIE. OKAY LET'S PRETEND HE'S ACTIVE.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Why modkill a confirmed townie?..



I don't want him to die.  I want him to start participating.  Fear should at least contact him.

And QR, too.  For sure.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

all right. it seems promising. 

*[vote lynch federer]* although it pains me to go against the great roger  

i never do trust clues though. :/


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> [1] Sajin
> [5] Amrun
> [6] Federer
> [7] James
> ...



Optimus/Ironhide look at this list.  If someone on here is innocent, strike them off and kill one of these fuckers.  



> Ironhide [Vigilante] - Ironhide is the Autobots' resident weapons specialist and Optimus Prime's old friend. He's probably had enough replacement parts to build a small army, but Ironhide doggedly refuses to roll over and die for anyone. He'll fight to the bitter end and take down more than his fair share of Decepticons in the process. *He can kill one player per day phase.*



Use your damn abilities.


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> *@Fear:  Can you check on BlackFeather Dragon's status?  I think he might be up for a modkill.
> *



Yup. If they don't show any signs of being active this phase, they will be modkilled when someone gets lynched.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

At Cubey: Are the people who are crossed off that list ones who we have proof that are townies?

Just looked at the last writeup, I'm wondering if the cop was investing Blackout when he died.  Because it sort of looks that way.

Oh, and even if the Decepticons know who Captain Lennox is, I wonder if there's a chance that they might let him live.  I mean, the guy hasn't gotten a single Decepticon.  There might be the wacky chance that they might let him live so he can go ahead and screw up some more.   Sorry Lennox, but it's true.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> all right. it seems promising.
> 
> *[vote lynch federer]* although it pains me to go against the great roger
> 
> i never do trust clues though. :/



Honestly, I still don't trust you either. 
Zabuza's a bit suspicious to me too.

And Banhammer's suspicion, at least for me, comes mainly from his unwillingness to role reveal. I saw a post of him warning that he doesn't role-reveal or something.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Optimus/Ironhide look at this list.  If someone on here is innocent, strike them off and kill one of these fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Use your damn abilities.



i second the suggestion.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Honestly, I still don't trust you either.
> Zabuza's a bit suspicious to me too.
> 
> And Banhammer's suspicion, at least for me, comes mainly from his unwillingness to role reveal. I saw a post of him warning that he doesn't role-reveal or something.



what's so suspicious about me? tell me. i think it's healthy to be able to suspect someone and have that someone give out his argument. of course my defense will not be confirmation that i'm not mafia but it at least gives me the chance to explain or refute. i don't want us to waste a lynch on me. :/


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> what's so suspicious about me? tell me. i think it's healthy to be able to suspect someone and have that someone give out his argument. of course my defense will not be confirmation that i'm not mafia but it at least gives me the chance to explain or refute. i don't want us to waste a lynch on me. :/



Don't worry, no one's lynching you yet. 



Wormodragon said:


> Regarding James, I did a quick search and saw that he joke-voted Hustler in one of the earlier phases, but when it came to the actual bandwagon for Hustler, he seemed reserved and claimed that Mafia was behind the wagon. In addition, he also kept mentioning Nova, I believe, and Nova turned out townie.
> 
> I am not perfectly sure about James and Zabuza, since I couldn't spot them as glaringly Mafia even after a quick search of their posts. I still feel a slight suspicion, nevertheless, hence the mention.



And that's that. Of course, like I said, I am not sure.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Don't worry, no one's lynching you yet.



my case is at the ready


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

I know that we probably shouldn't be listening to anything that Xerces posted, but he did make that infamous list of people that he was certain were Decepticon scum.  Since we know that he was an Autobot, I have serious doubts that he would have put any of his fellow kind on it.  Anyways, I went ahead and got rid of the people who were dead, but here's what left of his list.  

1.	Banhammer
2.	Roflcoptor
3.	Aiyanah
4.	Quantum Ranger


I'm going to assume that the people still left on this list or either Decepticons or humans.  Perhaps this list might help us in determining who's innocent or not.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Vigilante please daykill Roflcopter asap.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

That list is nonsense although we can assume that he would not add his team in that all.


I was laughing when people were saying we might follow it.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Banhammer 
Roflcoptor 
Aiyanah 
Quantum Ranger 
Hustler 
VastoLorDae 
Sphyer [Megatron] 
Hiruzen Sarutobi 


VLD... Sphyer... HS... I lol'd real hard at 95% accuracy. 

He got Hustler, though, and it's not far-fetched to think some of the others *might* end up being mafia... 

QR might be modkilled, so hopefully he is Mafia.

Not sure about Aiyanah, but he's been slipping under the radar a little. As for ROFL and Banhammer, we've got our suspicions of him, so it's worth noting I suppose.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

We have two active vigilantes and neither are doing anything. We might be able to off 3 Mafia with one phase if they take care of Rofl and Ban right now


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> We have two active vigilantes and neither are doing anything. We might be able to off 3 Mafia with one phase if they took care of Rofl and Ban right now



I suspect that BFD and QR are the Vigilantes. 
If so, I think we're already screwed. 

edit: Lennox was roleblocked at night, as for Ironhide, he's apparently MIA.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

I shall continue sleuthing 

But yeah, we'd be fucked if that was the case. Fear should just transfer the Vig powers to me


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2011)

voting federer


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Quantum Ranger is viewing the thread. 


@^
...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Banhammer
> Roflcoptor
> Aiyanah
> Quantum Ranger
> ...


i told you guys any list of names would likely have mafia on it
you guys discouraged it though
and so we are here at this juncture
as for me slipping under the radar, this game is less interesting to me now because of my role (i'm still the loudest itt)
the vigils are doing fuck all too :/
so i'm over it at this stage
i've decided not to generate activity for this game because all we're doing is towning


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

Rofl said that he knew who Blaze is.  I think I might know who Rofl is.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

lolz we're towning on an inactive
classic mafia move
gg mafia
you've played them well


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Rofl was hinted in the script. I'm sticking with Fed, and like I said before, if the Vigilantes at some point fell like not being lazy useless fucks, they'll kill Rofl and Ban.

Though now I'm starting to think aiyanah is fucking Mafia scum as well.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

you wouldn't be the only one cubey


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

get in here you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
i have 20 minutes then i'm going to bed

sparkykandy why do you always wait for majority to be reached before voting anyone?


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you wouldn't be the only one cubey



Oh I'm sure of that 

Sadly, outside of those three suspects, I have no idea who to lynch. Anyone find BROLY THE LEGENDARY SUPER SAIYAN suspicious?


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm starting to think that we should have the roleblocker roleblock Rofl instead.  Because.....  

Unless Rofl was lying earlier about knowing who Blaze is.

I looked at all the posts Fear made about Blackout's kills.  All of them mentioned his massive strength and large he is.  I wonder if that's a clue.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

What role does Blaze have?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2011)

oh hey I gegd someone


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> I looked at all the posts Fear made about Blackout's kills.  All of them mentioned his massive strength and large he is.  I wonder if that's a clue.


clues -_-
we dont even know what the clues are based on
are you gonna follow sets?
custom titles?
username hints?
role interactions itt?
post count?
joindate?


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What role does Blaze have?



Read Blaze's posts that he(?) made in this phase.  He's massively hinting at it.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

-> **



Wormodragon said:


> He saw nothing, but noticed that a *slight sound of something chopping the air was right behind him.*
> 
> Blackout: Why hello? Who do we have here....a little spy? Was your little job really worth your life? *Pahahahaha*...
> 
> ...


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh I'm sure of that
> 
> Sadly, outside of those three suspects, I have no idea who to lynch. Anyone find BROLY THE LEGENDARY SUPER SAIYAN suspicious?



I find him suspicious as well, actually.
The lack of activity from a lot of players is indeed an issue. :/



sparkykandy said:


> I'm starting to think that we should have the roleblocker roleblock Rofl instead.  Because.....
> 
> Unless Rofl was lying earlier about knowing who Blaze is.
> 
> I looked at all the posts Fear made about Blackout's kills.  All of them mentioned his massive strength and large he is.  I wonder if that's a clue.



I'm not sure about the "massive strength and large" part, because even though I know little about Transformers, aren't all robots large and have massive strength? 



Quantum_Ranger said:


> oh hey I gegd someone



Uh, what? 



aiyanah said:


> clues -_-
> we dont even know what the clues are based on
> are you gonna follow sets?
> custom titles?
> ...



I hate relying on clues too, tbh, but desperate times call for desperate measures. Right now, we honestly have nothing to go on. Just a bunch of clueless townies, a dead cop, and an inactive Vigilante.


----------



## Fear (Feb 26, 2011)

*Night Phase 1 has clue in it.*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I find him suspicious as well, actually.
> The lack of activity from a lot of players is indeed an issue. :/
> 
> I hate relying on clues too, tbh, but desperate times call for desperate measures. Right now, we honestly have nothing to go on. Just a bunch of clueless townies, a dead cop, and an inactive Vigilante.


ofc there will be little activity
generics gonna get apathetic and stop posting
especially after a night phase was inactive
some town roles are doing jack shit :/
i'll follow the clues if you want to try them out
i'm shit at finding them though :\


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

wormo, keep this place active in my absence 
i'm off to bed


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Wormo work your magic


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Clue hunting. I'm so bad at it.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

I know that we're grasping at straws trying to figure out who Blackout is, but this seems noteworthy. 

Blackout transformed partially; allowing the blades above his back to spread and give him acess to flight. *A surge of light* was emitted from his body, *aswell as cloud of haze*, almost as if he was about to self destruct.

Or I could be completely wrong.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

btw if the clues are set/ava/sig clues then you'll have to remember the old ones before people changed them


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

[





aiyanah said:


> wormo, keep this place active in my absence
> i'm off to bed



I'll try, but I'm going out soon. 



Cubey said:


> Wormo work your magic



Don't count on it. I'm about as horrible at clue-hunting myself. 
Trying though.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

then you must pass on the light, quickly ;3


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> I know that we're grasping at straws trying to figure out who Blackout is, but this seems noteworthy.
> 
> Blackout transformed partially; allowing the blades above his back to spread and give him acess to flight. *A surge of light* was emitted from his body, *aswell as cloud of haze*, almost as if he was about to self destruct.
> 
> Or I could be completely wrong.



"Blackout transformed partially; *allowing the blades above his back to spread and give him acess to flight*."

In terms of consistency, the "helicopter" imagery comes back -> Roflcopter. 

Not sure if the "surge of light" part means anything since there was nothing similar in the most recent write-up. Of course, don't take my word for it, I'm just grasping at straws. :/


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

That's what jumped out at me, too.  Blades above his back?  Wow.  That looks like Rofl to me.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

^ Fear said that there was a clue in nightphase one.  That part about light was just something I noticed.  Anyways, I looked movie Blackout up, and it appears that he turns into a helicopter and is rather massive.  So, I don't know if the copter imagery is an actual hint or a red herring.  Plus, part of me thinks that Rofl might be somebody else.  Or the dude's a liar.  Either one.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

i don't know though. it's kinda not rofl's fault blackout who happens to be a helicopter automatically connects to his username.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh, I didn't know that.

There is definitely helicopter imagery, though.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh wait, Blackout is a helicopter? 

That's what happens when you know nothing about the source media. :/ 
In that case, the clues I brought up become a little less reliable...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

Yea, they do if that is true.


Don't know much about this show.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 26, 2011)

To Wormodragon:  It's okay.  I thought the fact that the guy was massive might be a hint, but it seems movie Blackout is that too.  But here's the TFWiki article on Blackout if you want it.  



I could care less about the movieverse, so I'm afraid I won't be that helpful on what the movie characters are like.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Fuck, so Blackout is an actual helicopter?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

I am still somewhat suspicious of Rofl though.

The "Pahahahaha" part still stands, and in the first write-up, he "partially" transformed to a helicopter, which could tie in with how Roflcopter is only partially "copter". I briefly skimmed the wiki, and I only saw Blackout in full helicopter form...

I am not sure. I can't seem to detect any other clues.



Can someone count how many human roles are still alive? Several people have claimed to be human, some confirmed some not. If there's any discrepancy we could work from there.

Sajin and Roflcopter both claimed human without substantiating further, for example.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, I still wanna lynch Rofl, it's just the case against him has been lessened.

Still lynching him though


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, one more thing against Rofl. 

VLD previously suspected him and started the wagon on him in the previous day phase, although it fell through halfway. 

Someone brought up that the write-up makes it seem as if VLD had investigated Blackout that same night, and I figure it might not be impossible for VLD to have investigated Rofl that night. 


I emphasise that I'm just guessing though. Please don't hate me if everything I've said ends up being utter bullshit.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Didi he not say he knew my role?




Now I really want to know more about him.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Didi he not say he knew my role?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, he did, but I'm still not sure what he meant by that. Mason? If so you'd have known his role too. Doesn't make much sense the more I think about it.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

I would have told you guys to ignore him if he was but he's not.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaze you did say Mafia already know your role. If he's Mafia, it would make sense that he knows it.

And btw, I started that Rofl bandwagon.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, so we know one role Rofl is NOT.

I propose we lynch him tomorrow, if someone can't manage to kill him tonight?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Seriously, fuck these so called clues.  Even if we are close to finding one, Mafia will sidetrack us by throwing in their own interpretation/translations of the clue.  If we find "something" and turns out to be "nothing" it will obviously be encouraged by the Mafia and pretty much move like a smooth bandwagon.  In short, these cluse will cause a giant fuckup.

  Since Ironhide is probably jacking off to some Motortrend magazines.  I think Optimus should be a good Godfather and send in a Day Kill to Fear (preferably ROFL).  If we're lucky we get Soundwave or Blackout.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Genius ^ 

Handle your business, Prime.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I might know who Rofl is, but if I'm right and if the mafia finds out.... 
Oh, and Rofl said that he knew that who Blaze was on pg. 40, before this phase started. 

Oh, and there's 8 townies (humans) left.  This assuming I did my calculations right.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

You're wrong about Rofl.  Cubey started the wagon on Rofl.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Also, glancing over the role list, we still have to deal with the Mafia Invincible


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 27, 2011)

^ Starscream?  I'd say that Blackout's the bigger threat.  Once he goes, Bumblebee can actually become something useful! :33


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

Amrun said:


> You're wrong about Rofl.  Cubey started the wagon on Rofl.



Oops, my bad. In any case, I suppose Rofl is still the biggest suspect apart from Federer. I just wish the Vigilante would get rid of him already, so we could proceed with the Federer lynch.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm way too tired and may be crazy, but .  I've been looking over the writeups Fear posted and been comparing them to some of the guys who are still left, names, avatars, and signatures.  Right now, I've got three main suspects on who might be Blackout.  (Just want to note that this data is based on the writeups about Blackout and nothing else.)

1. Broly.  Stupid reason why: the name.  Apparently, Broly's an actual Dragonball character and just some of the things match up.  Like the strength issue.
2. Quantum Ranger.  Stupid reason why: The name plus all the past names in his signature.  Some of those names are names of actual characters and some of the powers some of characters have may correspond to Blackout's abilities.
3. James. Stupid reason why: his (current) avatar is of pikachu. The whole surge of light thing from the first nightphase post made me think of pikachu.

Quick, somebody who isn't me.  Tell me if my bizzaro logic is making any sense.

Oh, and if Rofl is who I think he is, I'd rather have him roleblocked if he's possibly Blackout than lose yet another townie.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll address them one by one.

1.  I don't buy it.  All the robots are strong.  Don't see the connection at all.

2. I don't understand what you're trying to say.

3. Possible.  You may be on to something.


I hate relying on clues, though.  If you have a clue in conjunction with suspicious gameplay, that's something else entirely. Rofl, for example, has claimed to know who Blaze in when the people involved know he's not a mason. Very suspicious.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

A question was Rofl close to getting lynched that phase or had the most vote?


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah he nearly got lynched then the wagon went back to Toreno for some dumb reason.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

He had some votes, but I don't think he ever reach majority.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 27, 2011)

Is too tired to go into specifics, but some of Broly's powers and abilities (as in the character) just seemed to match up with what was said in the writeup.  Maybe if I'm less tired tomorrow and in the mood I might go into more specific reasons why.

Anyways, since nobody seems to be picking up on this. 

*John Keller [Generic Townie][Sito]
Was killed by Vigilante Captain William Lennox
Glen Whitmann tried to stop him, but failed. *

From pg. 25


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

I still think we should let him have his say. We don't want a big mistake.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

Previously, Rofl's reason for not role-revealing was that it'd make it easy for Mafia to pick him out. We chose to believe in him, though I suppose it could've been a stupid mistake.

I hope he comes around to clarify himself.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> Is too tired to go into specifics, but some of Broly's powers and abilities (as in the character) just seemed to match up with what was said in the writeup.  Maybe if I'm less tired tomorrow and in the mood I might go into more specific reasons why.
> 
> Anyways, since nobody seems to be picking up on this.
> 
> ...



WAS THIS IN THE 2ND PHASE WRITE-UP?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> WAS THIS IN THE 2ND PHASE WRITE-UP?



Sorry if I'm missing something, but what's the spectacular bit about that action?

EDIT: OH WAIT... If that is the case... I get it.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't see anything in there


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing I just want to know if this was in the 2nd phase or anything of note happening. Trust me it's important.



Anything worth happened in the second phase?

I'll go look myself.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

All right has anyone claimed that role, Glen Whitmann?


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah that was Night Phase 2.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Nope, not as far as I know.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

All right ignore Rofl he's safe. Just trust me in this.



We should look for someone else. Whoever is left.


Like Banhammer and one with the capital username 'BROLLY'.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Banhammer was the follow-up then.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

[1] Sajin
[3] Aiyanah
[5] Amrun
[6] Federer
[7] James
[13] Quantum_Ranger
[14] BlackFeather Dragon
[15] kamikazi
[19] Cubey
[21] R o f l c o p t e r
[22] Wormodragon
[23] Stringer Bell
[25] Broly
[29] SparkyKandy
[31] Blaze 
[33] Zabuza
[34] Banhammer
[35] Buto Renjin


Of the remaining un-cancelled people, 7 are Mafia.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

List of suspects

Zabuza
Banhammer
Federer
Q_R

Btw, you left out aiyanah.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> List of suspects
> 
> Zabuza
> Banhammer
> ...



Yeah, I just realised.

In any case, there's about a 70% chance we land a hit now. For now, we lynch Federer. If the Vigilante EVER comes by, Banhammer's possibly the way to go.

It's kinda scary to think that singling out:
Sajin
Aiyanah
Amrun
James

At least one of them is gonna end up Mafia mathematically, and by probability, more than one of them are Mafia.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Blah blah, lynch me because you think I'm mafia even though I've been the single biggest help to town this entire game.  Okay.

I'm still good lynching Federer.  Vigilantes can do what they do.  If they do, then we'll be in pretty good shape for tomorrow.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

Just sayin'. I don't think you're Mafia. 


And the Vigilantes desperately need to do their job. Our roleblocker should try roleblocking one of those on the list to see if we can land Blackout.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Agreed.  Rofl is not dumb, so I'm sure he will do that.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Agreed. Rofl is not dumb, so I'm sure he will do that.


 
I agree, he probably will be. 

Also, *[VOTE LYNCH FEDERER]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I agree, he probably will be.
> 
> Also, *[VOTE LYNCH FEDERER]*



the necessity to keep rofl alive is actually helping mafia if they are paying attention  i don't like it that they are benefiting from our semi-desperation.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

I pretty much hinted at my role already so I guess I'll just outright reveal at this point, I'm Seymour Simmons, the Mad Scientist who was attacked last night.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Should not have said that Sajin....I wanted you to keep it yourself I even told my partner that if I die you should tell townies to trust you


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

Probably Blaze, but I already wanted to reveal before the night phase started thinking I might look suspicious (and only a Decepticon roleblock saved me, lol) and I was afraid the Autobot vig can easily town by killing me during the day.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

you shouldn't be hinting at roles while blackout is still alive


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

He can come at me if he wants to.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

he now knows not to :/


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

I doubt he'd do that regardless  But if he doesn't, I will at least be a confirmed townie with no need for backup vig to interfere.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry again for just getting in, was having internet issues  don't lynch federer.

which means this is the list we should be looking at if what everyone says and hints is true?

[1] Sajin
 [3] Aiyanah
 [5] Amrun
 [7] James
 [13] Quantum_Ranger
 [23] Stringer Bell
 [25] Broly
 [33] Zabuza
 [34] Banhammer

I can also tell you QR and Aiyanah should possibly be at the back of the list from what Wheelie learned


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> sorry again for just getting in, was having internet issues  don't lynch federer.


 
Not again.... 

-sigh-

*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> sorry again for just getting in, was having internet issues  don't lynch federer.
> 
> which means this is the list we should be looking at if what everyone says and hints is true?
> 
> ...



Remove me from the list already 

Also *[Unvote] *I guess.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> sorry again for just getting in, was having internet issues  don't lynch federer.
> 
> which means this is the list we should be looking at if what everyone says and hints is true?
> 
> ...



Thanks for chiming in.

Yes, Optimus/Ironhide should target someone from this list before this phase ends.

*[VNL]* for now


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

*[change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> [5] Amrun
> [7] James
> [23] Stringer Bell
> [25] Broly
> ...


 
If everything we've learned so far is true then out of the 6, in the list above, 4 are Decepticons with roles.

So, even if we pick one at random, we still have a 66% chance of getting mafia.
Who do we go with ?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

I suggest Banhammer.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

banhammer will be dealt with

EDIT: i'm thinking james or zabuza


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

I kind of suspect James as well. Not entirely sure what to think of Zabuza because of his troll playstyle.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

i'm trusting you sajin, you can be off the list 

well, if QR and Aiyanah are decepticon they're probably generic unless  one of them turns out to be starscream. i don't  suspect amrun as much because she pushed for the fallen lynch which  would be a bad play. the rest don't seem to have any evidence for them  showing them as pro town so that may very well be our decepticon list

 [1] Sajin -- claims town
   [3] Aiyanah
   [5] Amrun -- pushed for the fallen lynch
   [7] James
   [13] Quantum_Ranger
   [23] Stringer Bell
   [25] Broly
   [33] Zabuza
   [34] Banhammer


*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*

I have a feeling that Zabuza is a Decepticon tho.. but it's based on the possibility of me interpretting a possible clue in the write ups correctly.
So, I feel more comfortable going with James instead.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a good feeling about this one. *[Vote lynch James]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch James]*
shifting wagons like a g


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Just in case, I'm posting what I think may be a clue....




Fear said:


> Blackout transformed partially; allowing the blades above his back to spread and give him acess to flight. A surge of light was emitted from his body, aswell as *cloud of haze,*



Dictionary.com gives this definition for 'haze' :
an aggregation in the atmosphere of very fine, widely dispersed, solid or liquid particles.

Which makes me think of Zabuza's Mist technique, which leads to Zabuza.

Then there is this post by Zabuza that I noticed while searching for the 1st nightphase write up. Damned 400ppp.. 



Zabuza said:


> Bad night. Specially because vigilante killed an important player this soon.
> And that Blackout thing is completely overpowered.
> He can't be role blocked nor protected. That's just ridiculous.



Do with this what you will.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

I still think the Autobots need to kill someone this phase.  Optimus has done shit since the Night Phase of Day 2.


EDIT:


kamikazi said:


> i don't suspect amrun as much because she pushed for the fallen lynch which would be a bad play.



Fallen was the SK, he was a threat to everyone.  Even though she rooted him out, she can still be Mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Blackout's role description doesn't mention that he can't be roleblocked... just that he can kill through protection.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

i'm all for lynching zabuza if there's a chance he's blackout. if we can  eliminate blackout we're much better off and the protection can  actually be useful

*[Change Vote Lynch Zabuza]

*


Stringer Bell said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Fallen was the SK, he was a threat to everyone.  Even though she rooted him out, she can still be Mafia.


true, just not sure if mafia would want to kill someone so soon who could potentially kill every human. not ruling her out entirely though


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE James]*


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

Someone has used their day action, write-up will be up shortly.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

OH GOD FINALLY WE GET SOMETHING!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> OH GOD FINALLY WE GET SOMETHING!!!


 
Inb4 he kills a confirmed townie.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Vig please don't derp :33


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

Things seemed to be turning around, when everyone was doubting the Autobots and their odds of winning against the Decepticons - they were mistaken. It seemed that Megatron's departure has costs the Decepticons severely, as the soldiers and Autobots were prevailing in battle. Ironhide demolished several Decepticons in battle; and the old veteran still had much more fight in him. One Decepticon, Sideways, challenged the weapons specialist, but was easily outmatched by the mighty Autobot. Ironhide easily dispatched the Decepticon, and continued to fight side by side with the soldiers in war. Due to several numbers of troops, the Decepticons fled, swearing to make their return on planet Earth.

*Starscream:* *You Autobot scum and pathetic fleshlings, I will be back, with a much stronger army...mark my words....*
*

Spoiler:  



Sideways [Decepticon][Banhammer]
Was killed by Autobot Vigilante - Ironhide



*​


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

It's better than nothing. Even if he lacked power.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Ironhide!


EDIT:


Blaze said:


> It's better than nothing. Even if he lacked power.



But our list is smaller now. Now it's:

Aiyanah *(I think he got struck off, not sure)
Amrun
James
Quantum
Broly
Sparky
Zabuza
Stringer

7 suspects, 6 Mafia members left...


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally 

Lennox needs to kill Zabuza next.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

I fucking knew it 

So who are we lynching today, James or Zabuza?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Meh, go for james.



I will go for zabuza.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Our roleblocker should go after someone on that list...

EDIT:



Sajin said:


> So who are we lynching today, James or Zabuza?



Stick to James.  I think it's too late in the phase to get majority on a new suspect.  Even after Federer was cleared, we still didn't get everyone to switch their vote.  Fear will probably end the phase in a few hours (24 HR Phase).


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Go for Stringer Bell Rofl.


He's not confirmed yet.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh shi


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 27, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Thank you Ironhide!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



I thought that I was a confirmed townie.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> I thought that I was a confirmed townie.



Which one?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea sparky is confirmed. No need for you to know, Stringer.



Anyway I hope everyone know what to do.

I go for Zabuza
We lynch james
Rofl goes for stringer


Even if one of us die townies will know we targeted.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally, Ironhide does something usefull. 



Blaze said:


> Go for Stringer Bell Rofl.
> 
> He's not confirmed yet.


 
Wouldn't it be better if I target the most likely person to be Blackout ?
You know, to prevent his kill.. or we lynch Zabuza this phase.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Nvrmnd, I thought you meant generic townie...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

All right whoever you target just make sure you state it.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Rofl, don't waste your RB on me.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> All right whoever you target just make sure you state it.


 
That would be Zabuza.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll kill Stringer.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

it seems this town is finally functioning


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm surprised you didn't kill me earlier.  You're as good of a Vigilante as I was....


Yes, that is a clue to my role


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> it seems this town is finally functioning


 
Town was functioning the whole time, you just couldn't tell.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

I admit I did not target well but I only spite killed one person who said I was shit or something so I killed him.


Someone else process his clue.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Town always functions at the last moments, after all the clusterfuck collapses on itself


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I admit I did not target well but I only spite killed one person who said I was shit or something so I killed him.
> 
> Someone else process his clue.


 
I lol'd when I found out who you were. 

I have no clue who SB is hinting at.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

All right change of mind for now. I will kill Brolly this night phase.

Rofl blocks Zabuza


We lynch James today.


We'll deal with stringer next phase.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't get killed bros


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

We can trust Stringer I believe if I'm reading his post right.


Anyway I think we can trust him.


So whoever else is left.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

No way 

There are EIGHT mafia left. We can't just continue blindly trusting people based on random clues.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Six actually


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Town was functioning the whole time, you just couldn't tell.


i beg to differ
voting to lynch inactives is hardly functioning


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

IF he is trusted how many people to suspect left?


I think we can trust him.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay... I'm still in the dark as far as you guys are concerned, so I'm going to trust Blaze, who will trust SB


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyway at least our target are sorted for today.


So good night guys.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

i have no idea who to trust
i'm in the dark and all alone 
fuck you mason bitches :/


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> IF he is trusted how many people to suspect left?
> 
> 
> I think we can trust him.


 
I think that would leave 6 people.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

someone give me concrete reasons why i am suspected aside from assuming/intuition/crossing out names.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 27, 2011)

At Rofl:  6 suspects left?  And since there's six mafia members left..... 

Edit: We're lynching James right?  Might as well throw in my vote.  *[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*

To James: I can't give a reason why since I'm not quite sure what the reason is.  But if you're a townie, better defend yourself.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> At Rofl: 6 suspects left? And since there's six mafia members left.....


 
As far as I know, yes.

Amrun, James, Broly, Zabuza, aiyanah and Quantum Ranger.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

what makes me suspicious?
a generic cant even generic around you guys :/


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> what makes me suspicious?
> a generic cant even generic around you guys :/


 
Generic Decepticon.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

i cant communicate with anyone at night
i am alone itt towning as townies do


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i cant communicate with anyone at night
> i am alone itt towning as townies do


 
6 suspects, 6 mafia left.
You do the math. 

Don't worry tho, we'll be taking care of you later.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

rofl are you mafia?
you can tell me
i have no mason like abilities


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Rofl got "confirmed" by Blaze. We're lynching you next though


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

you should lynch me now if your sure i'm mafia


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

But what about James


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

it's a general defense then. since all you guys are doing are following the autobots assumption and the chance that you are actually hitting mafia. you aren't presenting singular evidences that i could try to disprove. although from my position, given my role, i don't think i could have done much anyway. i'm a dead cracker it seems but i hope you won't get disappointed by a waste of a lynch. i have told myself i won't get angry at townies towning anymore but it seems like this discussion is turning out well despite some townies dying.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> But what about James


i dont know what james's role is 
besides, that ava
how could you not want to keep him around?


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

Phase will end in about 20-30 minutes. So far, I don't think anyone's getting lynched.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rofl are you mafia?
> you can tell me
> i have no mason like abilities


 
I'm not mafia, aiyanah. Which you already know. 



Cubey said:


> Rofl got "confirmed" by Blaze. We're lynching you next though


 
Actually, aiyanah is probably one of the last to get lynched. He's only a generic Decepticon, after all.
Better to take out the ones with a role first, wouldn't you agree ?


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*

i'll do a vote count real quick to make sure we get this right


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

even rofl just spills peoples roles
i'll just be getting post count by staying itt :/


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

If Aiya is generic Decepticon, just leave him.  If Generics are all that's left, I'm sure Fear will end the game w/o us killing him.

Players that haven't changed their vote from Federer: Wormo, Buto, Zabuza, Broly, James, and Quantum

There is 7 votes for James and we need 10 for a lynch...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> even rofl just spills peoples roles
> i'll just be getting post count by staying itt :/


 
Getting postcount is good....


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Four of those are Mafia suspects so that's to be expected. Buto is inactive for the most part, but lol Wormo.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i dont know what james's role is
> besides, that ava
> how could you not want to keep him around?



the hint is somwhere in my previous text.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 27, 2011)

Doesn't Sam have triple voting powers though?

Oh, and, James, just might as well say who you are before you get lynched.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Getting postcount is good....


it is
*[change vote lynch Federer]*



Jαmes said:


> the hint is somwhere in my previous text.


i see it


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, don't I have triple voting powers? 

O wait, I mean, I'm just a Generic Townie. I sure hope the Mafia don't attack me tonight


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> If Aiya is generic Decepticon, just leave him.  If Generics are all that's left, I'm sure Fear will end the game w/o us killing him.
> 
> Players that haven't changed their vote from Federer: Wormo, Buto, Zabuza, Broly, James, and Quantum
> 
> There is 7 votes for James and we need 10 for a lynch...



ah doesn't matter. even if i survived a lynch vigi will try to kill me or y'all will lynch me next phase. town mentality especially after this unified display will not likely be swayed by reason. 

now i know how blaze felt in the untouchables mafia game


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

wormodragon: *federer *
 blaze: federer -->* james*
 Buto:* federer *
 Zabuza: *federer*
 amrun: *federer *
 aiyanah: federer --> no lynch --> james --> *federer*
 stringer: federer --> no lynch --> *james*
 broly: *federer *
 Cubey: federer --> *james*
 sajin:  federer --> unvote --> *james*
 james:  *federer*
 quantum ranger:  *federer*
 ROFL:  federer --> no lynch --> *james*
 kamikazi: james --> zabuza --> *james*
 sparkycandy: *james*

federer = 8
james = 9

with the sam vote 

EDIT: nvm 

EDIT 2: nvm my nvm i miscounted


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Sparky, did you vote?  I don't think I've seen your vote

EDIT: nvrmnd, above post

Aiya, it true Mafioso fashion changed his vote.  Even with the triple I don't think we will get 10 votes


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> Doesn't Sam have triple voting powers though?
> 
> Oh, and, James, just might as well say who you are before you get lynched.



lol i'd rather leave you guys in suspense and then bam disappointment. after all you're lynching me without good reason so


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

the inactives are really screwing us over


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

mafia should have been given a cop and janitor
then we would be mindfucking happily


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Even with the triple I don't think we will get 10 votes


 
Majority is 9.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> mafia should have been given a cop and janitor
> then we would be mindfucking happily



why is federer in the clear though?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 27, 2011)

Alright, I miscounted...I had 18 players.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> why is federer in the clear though?


because masons


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VINSwYVdtQs[/YOUTUBE]

Devastator,  the largest robot on the battlefield was unrivaled in combat. It's  emormous stature allowed it to easily pick apart several Autobots at a time  - even with the combined strength of them all, Devastator proved to previal! Optimus Prime had a plan however, initially, he thought  the two legs were the weak points of the large Decepticon, though he  finally discovered that it's chest was indeed the hollow point due to a  low amount of steel amour protecting it's spark.
 *
Optimus Prime:* *Autobots and soldiers, listen up. We can't defeat this thing just by shooting randomly. Aim your cannos, and fire away at the central region of it's chest!
*
*Ironhide:* *Of course, all Combaticons have weak torso areas, why didn't I think of this before. Great work, Optimus!
**
Devastator: RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
*
Devastator opened it's immensely large mouth, and began to suck everything up which will then subsequently shredded to pieces. The Autobots anchored themselvs to the ground, while the soldiers tried desperately to hang onto something that was deep embedded to Earth. Optimus Prime managed to initiate the cannon attached to his arm.....*

Optimus Prime: Suck on this......**
*
A missle came flying out; heading right towards Devastators mouth. The large Decepticon had sucked in the missle, which then exploded it's interior body parts and obliterating it's spark. It had fallen, rumbling the Earth, but it was finally over...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Devastator [Decepticon][James]
Has been lynched!*





DAYPHASE 6 HAS NOW ENDED
NIGHT PHASE 6 HAS NOW BEGUN

NO TALKING!
​


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

bb  gg fear. 

oh and fear, can you still pm me the start of the phases? i'd like to keep track when they do. thanks.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Right, *James* will be lynched then.
> 
> Editing post now.



make it an epic death!


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> bb  gg fear.
> 
> oh and fear, can you still pm me the start of the phases? i'd like to keep track when they do. thanks.



Why not just subscribe then? Not that it matters anymore.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Why not just subscribe then? Not that it matters anymore.



i don't want to look for the pages where the phases start


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

By the way guys, has Blackfeather Dragon been active lately?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> By the way guys, has Blackfeather Dragon been active lately?



not really i think.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

nah he posted 2 phases ago


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> nah he posted 2 phases ago



Has he missed 2 consecutive Day Phases?


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 27, 2011)

he posted for the fourth phase, then missed the last phase and this one i think


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Has he missed 2 consecutive Day Phases?



i think this is his third dayphase without posting. consecutively.

[edit] no, second.


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> ​


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

Shit we have to kill him again


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

No Cubey, lynching is an automatic death.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

I win an award for being the most inaccurate fuck ever. 

Despite the mathematical advantage, the two people I chose to vote ended up being innocent. I fail. 

I wasn't around, so I couldn't change my vote, but it's all good since James indeed got lynched. And I shall console my inaptitude by revelling in the fact that I suspected him.

Anyway, night phase, so it's time to keep quiet kthxbye


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear, you said you would modkill at the end of the phase...  BFD needs to be modkilled. QR was up for modkill, but he posted so now he's good.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

BFD got one extra day.


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon has mentioned something of a family emergancy, so I can't hold it against him. Nevertheless, he hasn't been online since the 25th. If was online in the forums but just hasn't been active in this game, then he would have been modkilled immediately - that however, isn't the case. I'm sure he will explain to me why he was absent.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Since he seems to be town, that is good, but being town doesn't help if he's not going to vote or anything.

I hope he comes back next phase.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

At this point, even a pointless townie is imperative just for the numbers - since Mafia:Town ratio is really close. So I suppose it's a blessing in disguise he's not modkilled yet, but for fairness, he should indeed be modkilled if he still doesn't come by.


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

*
*









*
After long hours of intense battle, the Autobots managed to lower the Decepticons numbers by a significant amount. Just as the Autobots were lowered their defenses;

 Optimus Prime: *AUTOBOTS. Prepare for battle again!*Ironhide: *Again? Pft, don't these scum know when to give up?

*Starscream, Blackout and Soundwave descended from the skies and landed on the plain battlefield. Looking at their ememies, they readied themselvs, standing particularly close to eachother. Bumblebee, Optimus Prime and Ironhide vs Starscream, Soundwave and Blackout.*  *Optimus Prime made a proposal to leave the Humans out in this battle, as this was far beyond their capabilities of handling. They understood, and allowed their allies to step to the frontline - taking cover and staying away from the scene.

Starscream: *You ready, punks?*
Optimus Prime: *I was born ready...*

The sworn enemies ran furiously at eachother; striking as soon as they came into contact. Captain William Lennox wanted to aid the Autobots, and had Glen Whitmann alter the functioning of the enemies. They quickly headed down into secret base, where Glen Whitmann activated the program used to disrupt the Decepticons spark. The software was faulty however, but this was no common issue;

Glen Whitmann: *What in the hell? W-wh-why isn't this shit working? For some reason, the software I normally used just stopped working. Completely.*

Captain William Lennox: *WELL MAKE IT GODDAMN WORK.*Glen Whitmann: *And how the hell am I supposed to do that? ^ (use bro) I'm a experianced software hacker, not a miracle worker.

*Captain William Lennox:*  So what your saying is that we can't help the Autobots, whatsoever?

*Glen Whitmann: * I'm afraid so. 

*Lennox shook his head, and looked down in disapointment. Meanwhile on the battlefield, the Autobots seemed to be overwhelmed by their enemies. Blackout in particular was dominating Ironhide - likely due to the fact that he is much larger than him and that Ironhide took minor damage earlier in battle. * 

 *Starscream:* Soundwave, did it work?

 *Soundwave:* Yes.

 *Starscream:* Haha, excellent.

*It turned out that the reason Glen Whitmann's software was faulty, was because of Soundwave's energy which was disrupting most energy sources within a small radius. The Autobots were completely overpowered, and Optimus had ordered them to retreat for now - though this was not possible seeing as the Decepticons would follow them immediately after. * 

 *Ironhide:* We won't make it, will we Optimus?
 
*Optimus Prime:* Our chances are slim, but we must continue to battle. We can't afford to lose more soldiers.....cybertronian or Human.

 *Ironhide:* Optimus, for the better of this planet.....GO. I will stall them long enough for your departures. Leave, hurry!

 *Optimus Prime:* But.......Ironhide.........

 *Ironhide:* Forget about Optimus, just go. I can handle things here. Just worry about protecting the boy.....

 *Optimus Prime:*.......Right. Farewell, brave soldier.

The last remaining Autobots transformed to their vehicles, and took Sam Witwicky with them. The Decepticons noticed, and shortly after tried to pursue them; however, Ironhide blocked their path and denied entry. 
 
*Ironhide:* Stop there. Your battle is with me.

 *Starscream:* Oh, so brave? You are by yourself you know. I'm with Soundwave and Blackout, do you really believe you can beat us?

 *Ironhide:* Lets find out, shall we?

*The Autobot hurled his torso towards the Decepticons, giving them all he had. However, the Decepticons easily outmatched him due to the numbers, and managed to pin him to the floor. * 

 *Starscream:* Any last words?

 *Ironhide: *Fuck.....you

 *Starscream:* I see. Blackout, finish him.

*Two large blades sprung out of Blackout arms. He swung them in conjunction, decapitating Ironhide executioner's style....* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ironhide [Autobot][kamikazi]*
*Was killed by Decepticon -Blackout.* 
*Glen Whitmann was rollblocked*



 *NIGHTPHASE 6 HAS ENDED
DAYPHASE 7 HAS BEGUN*
*
YOU MAY NOW TALK!*
​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2011)

and there was the flaw in your plan


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Optimus, are you there?

Do something, broski. We need you.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 1, 2011)

twas fun while i lasted, nice job with everything Fear. best of luck townsfolk ~


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 1, 2011)

so who are the current suspects?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ZABUZA]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 1, 2011)

How come Blaze didn't get to kill anyone?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 1, 2011)

Another Auto Bot destroyed


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you serious?  Why didn't Bumblebee protect Ironhide? 

Suspects from last Day Phase: Aiyanah, Amrun, Quantum, Broly, Zabuza

I think Aiya claimed Generic Decepticon.  It would be pretty slick of him to say that he has no power role so we would kill the other Decepticon suspects first...

I say we lynch him or Zabuza.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been trying to lynch Aiyanah since the beginning of the game, and then I become suspicious.

I think I made it clear which side I was playing ever since the beginning (if you look at my posts in the thread you'll find that out).

With that said, sure trust r o f l c o p t e r if you want, and I'll stay with this vote.

*[vote lynch Aiyanah]*

And then I'll find out what r o f l c o p t e r is up to as well.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Stringer Bell, Bumblebee is useless as long as Blackout is still alive...  He can kill through protection. 

But who knows.  Maybe Bumblebee protected someone else.

idk why Blaze's kill didn't go through...

Aiya, did you really claim generic decepticon?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I've been trying to lynch Aiyanah since the beginning of the game, and then I become suspicious.
> 
> I think I made it clear which side I was playing ever since the beginning (if you look at my posts in the thread you'll find that out).
> 
> ...


 
Whatever you say Blackout.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Idk how you would know that.  I couldn't figure out anyone's identity from the write up. 

Oh well, if aiya claimed it, then...

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 1, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Whatever you say Blackout.



Ok then Starscream.
If you're going to limit yourself throwing names I'm fine with that.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Idk how you would know that. I couldn't figure out anyone's identity from the write up.
> 
> Oh well, if aiya claimed it, then...
> 
> *[vote lynch aiyanah]*


 
Are you pretending to be ignorant, or just faking it so, you can protect your scumbuddy ?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll trust R o f l on this one.

*[Vote lynch Zabuza]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

No, I seriously tried and I didn't see anyone's particular role revealed...   I thought Blaze was going to attack Broly, but then the vigilante wasnt' mentioned.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 1, 2011)

And the mafia assembles 
Did you guys find my role last night?

After I'm dead I hope you guys know who's the bullet proof of the decepticons.

Gotta go sleep now.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Ok then Starscream.
> If you're going to limit yourself throwing names I'm fine with that.


 
I'm not throwing around names lol. Which you should know.. if you had been paying atterntion.
Are you paying attention, Zabuza ?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Stringer Bell, Bumblebee is useless as long as Blackout is still alive...  He can kill through protection.



Yea, I just realized that.  Fuckin Blackout, fuckin bastard.

Zabuza, if you're still around, what do you have on rofl?  Just a hunch?


From last Day Phase:


Blaze said:


> All right change of mind for now. I will kill Brolly this night phase.
> 
> Rofl blocks Zabuza
> 
> ...



Interesting how Rofl was supposed to RB Zabuza but Rofl ends up getting RBed...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

Blackout just keeps on a chugging, this friend's gotta go.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*

I know u are lying about who u say you are and now I think is the time I should oust my accusation

Buto Renjin is mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 1, 2011)

rofl said i was a generic decepticon last phase 
lol blackout fucking with your protection


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

That's what I thought, aiya.  Why the misrepresentation, Stringer Bell?

Broly, are you saying you're governor and Buto was lying?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 1, 2011)

i guess I can just say who I am since it's not in the rules not to Like other games

I am Theodore Galloway the governor. I haven't saved any1 cuz I barely have time for these games so I can never be on in time to do it

Ur probably mafia tho like ppl say Amrun but I bet Buto is a good one to have used my role as cover


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not mafia.  There are definitely some people hiding in that "list" they have...  I'm proof of that.

You might be proof, too. 

I'm thinking about your claim.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll have to look back at his posts, but as I said, _"I *think* Aiya claimed Generic Decepticon"_.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

aiyanah is a generic Decepticon.
It was implied by Kamakazi and said by me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

lol Broly lol

This would be the THIRD time someone tried to claim my role.


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 1, 2011)

Soundwave must have roleblocked the roleblocker for a reason.  Perhaps, it was because the roleblocker would have roleblocked Blackout?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> Soundwave must have roleblocked the roleblocker for a reason. Perhaps, it was because the roleblocker would have roleblocked Blackout?


 
That's why I voted for Zabuza, after all.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe, or maybe it was the doctor or something else.

Re-reading, it does look like Zabuza has a high chance of being mafia, if that is who Rofl blocked.  There's no guarantee that the mafia paid particular attention to whom Rofl said he was going to block, though.

And other people "implying" aiyanah is any such thing means NOTHING.  They wouldn't know anyway.

That doesn't mean aiyanah isn't, and at this point, may very well be.  I'm just saying that whole thing is bullshit.  I actually DO think aiyanah is mafia and I'm voting for him, but it's not because OTHER PEOPLE said he was a generic Decepticon...


I'm still thinking about this role confliction... One of them is mafia, clearly.


Does anyone know why Federer wasn't the lynch yesterday?  I forget or missed it or something.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 1, 2011)

come at me town


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Re-reading, it does look like Zabuza has a high chance of being mafia, if that is who Rofl blocked. There's no guarantee that the mafia paid particular attention to whom Rofl said he was going to block, though.


 
It is who I RB'd.
Second time I did, actually.  It's a shame that the first time I RB'd him was the same nightphase where you guys didn't do anything. 



> And other people "implying" aiyanah is any such thing means NOTHING. They wouldn't know anyway.
> 
> That doesn't mean aiyanah isn't, and at this point, may very well be. I'm just saying that whole thing is bullshit. I actually DO think aiyanah is mafia and I'm voting for him, but it's not because OTHER PEOPLE said he was a generic Decepticon...


 
Those other people just happen to be the Roleblocker ( ), who RB'd aiyanah at one point, and Wheelie who spied on aiyanah.

So, I'm pretty sure that aiyanah is a generic Decepticon. Just like Quantum Ranger.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, I see.  He's wheelie.  So that changes things.

And I'm not mafia, so don't go saying "you guys."   But as I said, your roleblock doesn't mean Zabuza is blackout (but he is likely mafia, I agree).

I propose we lynch Quantum Ranger, if he's definitely a decepticon...

How did this come about and we never knew about it?

Anyway, we have lots of targets, of course, but Quantum Ranger isn't very active and doesn't help make the game fun.  If we lynch him, we get a Decepticon and nobody fun has to die (like aiyanah  y u always mafia bro).


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> (like aiyanah  y u always mafia bro).


its either an rng probability hax
or mods wanting a laugh


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> But as I said, your roleblock doesn't mean Zabuza is blackout (but he is likely mafia, I agree).


 
If I'm wrong then why are you trying to "persuade" us to lynch someone else ? 



> I propose we lynch Quantum Ranger, if he's definitely a decepticon...


 
Oh look... you're suggesting that we go for the other generic Decepticon. 



> How did this come about and we never knew about it?


 
Anyone who paid attention last dayphase knew about it. 
If you were a townie, you would have known. Cause you'd be scumhunting, but, since you're a Decepticon, there is no reason for you to do that... 



> Anyway, we have lots of targets, of course, but Quantum Ranger isn't very active and doesn't help make the game fun. If we lynch him, we get a Decepticon and nobody fun has to die (like aiyanah  y u always mafia bro).


 
Don't worry. After Zabuza, we'll be going after you and the remainder of your buddies. :33

Broly, Amrun, aiyanah and Quantum Ranger that is.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

I picked up the mention of aiyanah, but the way that Blaze vouched for sparkykandy made me think he was the back-up vig... Or did you miss that?

So I really don't think he's Wheelie.  In fact, I thought Wheelie died already.

I didn't see the mention of QR at all.  I was exhausted yesterday and my reading comprehension wasn't at its best.

I don't care who we lynch, but the way I see it, QR is a non-event in the game so he should go first.


And why are you ignoring the Broly/Buto confliction?  Something is going on there.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 1, 2011)

kill whoever :/
i am mafia btw ;3
people like keeping me around cause i make games fun 
interesting in itself that piece of info


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Btw, Wheelie IS dead... We lynched him a couple of days ago.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I don't care who we lynch.


 

You saying this is just lulzy.
If you don't care who we lynch then why aren't you voting for Zabuza ? 

Oh... and I'm not ignoring the Broly/Buto thing, you know. That can be taken care of at a later date.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch zabuza]*

Fine.  Whatever.  I just think he adds more to the game than QR.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

I know this isn't the current topic of discussion but i just wanna post my bit and leave it at that. I don't care if Broly wants to claim my role. That's literally the third time someone's come into a game and claimed my role (Gaming section - Mario game, i was E. Gadd, Xerces did it btw   and SL - Bleach game, i was Ichigo).

I'm getting really fucking tired of that. So lynch him or me (whenever the time arises) i really don't care. I won't ask to be modkilled because it's so late in the game but Broly, your bitchass is getting negged, you cum suckling little twat.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Bro ... claiming other people's roles is a game tactic.  This is a game.

We can't know who is telling the truth, but that's ridiculous.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I know this isn't the current topic of discussion but i just wanna post my bit and leave it at that. I don't care if Broly wants to claim my role. That's literally the third time someone's come into a game and claimed my role (Gaming section - Mario game, i was E. Gadd, Xerces did it btw   and SL - Bleach game, i was Ichigo).
> 
> I'm getting really fucking tired of that. So lynch him or me (whenever the time arises) i really don't care. I won't ask to be modkilled because it's so late in the game but Broly, your bitchass is getting negged, you cum suckling little twat.



lol play it like a man. it's all part of the game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

I know it's a game, but it's annoying.

*[Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*

Lemme just help ya'll out then


----------



## Federer (Mar 2, 2011)

Seems like I almost bit the dust the previous dayphase, 

good thing that people switched on James. I have some suspects in mah head, but I can't stay long, need to work. 

Sorry for being so inactive, but I'm not a mafia.


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ZABUZA] *

The way I see it, there's got to be a reason why Soundwave blocked our roleblocker. 

Part of me does wonder why the vigilante didn't send in his vote last night though.  Was he busy or something or just forgot to resend it?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

@Broly: If you were really the Governor, why didn't you claim earlier? I'm fairly certain that Buto revealed a while ago, and you should have stepped up immediately if indeed you are the Governor.


I'm most supportive of lynching Zabuza for this phase. I dunno if he is Blackout, since Blackout's our primary target right now, but I believe he has an important Mafia role nonetheless.

As for Amrun, I am somewhat suspicious of you by the basis of the fact that you were very supportive of my stupid lynches on Federer and Roflcopter - both of whom are pro-town. 

Aiyanah and QR are probably both generic decepticons, so perhaps we can leave them be for now?

Btw, *[VOTE LYNCH ZABUZA]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Wormo, how was I supposed to know they were town? 

I corner the SK and I'm still mafia.  Nothing I ever do can look townie to people, I swear.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Wormo, how was I supposed to know they were town?
> 
> I corner the SK and I'm still mafia.  Nothing I ever do can look townie to people, I swear.



Arguably, it's impossible to tell whether or not they were Mafia, hence my stupid mistake of leading bandwagons on them. However, realise that these mistakes - even if they're merely innocuous mistakes - still jump out as suspicious. After all, how then would I know that you aren't pretending not to know they were town?

Correct me if I am wrong, but the SK is a threat to Mafia too, isn't he? If you cornered the Mafia Godfather or something then surely I have no reason to doubt that you are indeed town.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't want to counter his claim right away bcos it would paint a bullseye on my back plus the vigilante has been killing other humans like crazy

I also wanted to see If he would act chummy with certain people while in his disguise...maybe I should have blown the whistle earlier but I am noob to mafia games I thought waiting it out might be best move

lynch him and u won't be disappointed


----------



## Blaze (Mar 2, 2011)

I was roleblocked when I tried to kill Blackout, right?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> I didn't want to counter his claim right away bcos it would paint a bullseye on my back plus the vigilante has been killing other humans like crazy
> 
> I also wanted to see If he would act chummy with certain people while in his disguise...maybe I should have blown the whistle earlier but I am noob to mafia games I thought waiting it out might be best move
> 
> lynch him and u won't be disappointed



Not convinced. The governor is an unimportant role, to be very honest, and role-revealing as the Governor pretty much keeps you safe since generally, the Mafia would rather go after power roles such as Vigilante.

Besides, if the Vigilante has been killing other humans like crazy, wouldn't it make sense to counter-claim early on so that you're safe from being mis-killed?

This feels to me like a last-ditch attempt to divert attention onto a townie, because last I recall, Buto Renjin's reveal happened when he was only mildly suspected, whereas you revealed only in a phase where it's becoming more and more apparent who the Mafia are. Trying to throw the town into confusion and make a foolish lynch? That's how I see it.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I was roleblocked when I tried to kill Blackout, right?



The write-up makes it ambiguous, so I've no idea. Our roleblocker was the one who got roleblocked, though...

You might have hit the Bulletproof.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 2, 2011)

This makes Zabuza suspicious.


*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Wormo, had the Fallen lived longer, he would have killed every single human, so it would have been in mafia's best interest to kill him later.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Wormo, had the Fallen lived longer, he would have killed every single human, so it would have been in mafia's best interest to kill him later.



I missed that part of the Fallen's abilities... 
That would indeed be a plan. I'm honestly quite paranoid of trusting others in Mafia games nowadays, but I shall give you the benefit of the doubt for now.

Especially since Broly whom I highly suspect as Mafia called you out as Mafia, which could well mean you aren't Mafia.



Blaze said:


> This makes Zabuza suspicious.
> 
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*



Did you attack Broly last night? Cause that's what you said you'd do in the previous phase. 

I wonder why the write-ups are so ambiguous right now. As I recall, if Blaze made a kill and the kill was stopped, it would have been stated in the write-up.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*


As for Amrun finding the SK, that was quality work.  The biggest threat to the Humans was the Fallen finding the Cube.  But until the moment he found it, he was a threat to everyone including the Decepticons.  IMO, rooting him out doesn't solidify Amrun as a Townie.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> *[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*
> 
> 
> As for Amrun finding the SK, that was quality work.  The biggest threat to the Humans was the Fallen finding the Cube.  But until the moment he found it, he was a threat to everyone including the Decepticons.  IMO, rooting him out doesn't solidify Amrun as a Townie.



No doubt, it's not 100% proof, but having the Fallen wipe out the entire batch of humans would've proved useful for the Mafia indeed. She's not proven innocent, but it does seem like a decent case.


Right now, there're 5 Mafia left and of the 5, I'm almost very certain of the following now:

Zabuza (very very high possibility)
Aiyanah (admitted to being Mafia already)
QR... now known as... Kilograms? (I'm 99% sure of this.)

Between Buto and Broly, 1 is definitely the 4th Mafia. I currently lean more towards Broly being scum, but we might need more confirmation.

As for the fifth, we're pretty much down to either Amrun or Stringer Bell, actually. Everyone else has pretty much been confirmed innocent - very unlikely that any would have escaped the radar.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 2, 2011)

I rather not confirm my role, but if you trust Blaze, you should trust me.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I rather not confirm my role, but if you trust Blaze, you should trust me.



Hmm, alright.


PS: BFD is viewing the thread. 
He won't be modkilled if he posts. 


edit:
Wha, he's gone.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 2, 2011)

I did not claim governor right away cuz I wanted to see if I could trap him into being friendly with the mafia suspects who are obviously now aiyanah, Zabuza, quantum, and amrun

he's done a good job distancing himself from them and I was prepared to save some wrong lynches like fed who seemed autobot, governor is an important role they would want me dead

Buto is obviously starscream or blackout if he tried to use such a good cover but I am telling u he needs to die. Sux if u don't believe me but what can u do that's mafia games


----------



## Federer (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll go with you guys.

*[VOTE LYNCH ZABUZA]*

If I have more time next time, I'll dig in and look for some hints for the next phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

claim mafia role
get through the day


----------



## Sajin (Mar 2, 2011)

^Implying people don't know you're mafia every time a new game starts.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

rng hates me
its not my fault 
when i do get a town role mafia kills me
those bitches


----------



## Sajin (Mar 2, 2011)

I had like a 10+ game "never mafia" streak. It was worse


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

i forgot how to play town because i'm always mafia :/


----------



## Sajin (Mar 2, 2011)

You also forgot how to town because you're never town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

thats why i always look sus >.>
i'm sus right now <.<
i'm speaking in whispers
why the fuck am i speaking in whispers? :/

lol random vote
*[vote lynch Blaze]*
your strategy will be outdone


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

*Optimus Prime was distressed about the previous ambushing they faced earlier; enraged, he made a proposal to Bumblebee - this proposal was not adressed in an approving manner however. *

*Optimus Prime:* Bumblebee, stay here with the boy. I will head out to find the Decepticons, and defeat them. After that, I will travel back to Cybertron, in order to find the Fallen and Megatron. They are major threats, and I fear if I allow them to live, they may make a return to planet Earth. Bumblebee, I trust you stay on Earth, and protect the boy, is that clear?

*Bumblebee*:.........

*Bumblebee nodded reluctantly, as a disapointed face emerged. 
*
*Optimus Prime:* Fear not, you are a great soldier, and I am glad to have allies like you. Take care, old freind.
*
Optimus Prime made his departure, leaving Bumblebee alone to protect Sam. Shortly after a few hours of searching, Optimus Prime had found Blackout in the Decepticon's lair, alone. They immediately began to fight, furiously, shaking the Earth as devastating blows were exchanged. In the end, Optimus managed to overpower the Decepticon, and eventually defeated him with the dual-blades that were attached to his arms. Optimus sat down on a cliff edge close by after a long battle. Looking down upon the city were Sam lived, he smiled, as he made his final exit from Planet Earth to Cybertron*.

*Optimus Prime:* Fairwell Sam, we shall meet again soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Blackout [Decepticon][Zabuza]
Has been lynched!

Optimus Prime [Autobot][Blackfeather Dragon]
 Has been modkilled!
*




*Dayphase 7 has now ended
Nightphase 7 has now begun!

No talking!*​


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

4 scum left

*night phase*


----------



## Firaea (Mar 3, 2011)

...Optimus Prime. 

*shuts up*


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Starscream had discovered Blackout's death, and Optimus Prime's departure. Enraged, he immediately ordered the remaining Decepticons to attack the humans. Starscream and Soundwave transformed, before heading out to search for the humans. Before that however, Ravage and Scorponok was also sent to ambush the soldiers, through a underground entry nearby their base. After a minor time of travel, both Starscream and Soundwave have arrived, the soldiers were not aware however. Inside, were William Lennox, Robert Eps, Glen Whitmann and a few soldiers. 

*Soundwave:* Do it...Starscream.

Starscream launched a missle right into their base, destroying a large fraction of building, and killing a few soldiers. Luckily, Eps and Lennox escaped with minor injuries, but they knew exactly what was going on.

*Captain William Lennox*: SOLDIERS! Were being attacked!!!

Lennox immediately grabbed heavy artillery, desperately trying to put down the Decepticons as quick as possible. Before he got a chance, Soundwave obstructed him and hastily disarmed the soldier, and struct him so hard Lennox flew into a nearby wall, unconscious. The missle launced earlier had destroyed parts of the building, causing mass debris and rubble to collaspe. Glen Whitmann was crushed by an iron beam which supported the structure of the building, killing him almost instantly.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Glen Whitmann [Human][Roflcopter]
Was killed by Decepticon - Starscream

Captain William Lennox was rollblocked by Soundwave.*




*NIGHTPHASE 7 HAS NOW ENDED
DAYPHASE 8 HAS NOW BEGUN

YOU MAY NOW TALK!*​


----------



## Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

We should lynch Amrun then Brolly.

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

and so the madness begins 
*[vote lynch Stringer Bell]*
baseless vote


----------



## Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

Ayi are you going to follow me or not.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

i am confirmed mafia :/
i can choose to do whatever i want if town chooses to leave me alive


----------



## Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

Fodder is fodder.


Anyway at least that makes me a little more confident.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

if i had a killing role


----------



## Sajin (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*

Fodder is fodder, god tier is god tier.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 3, 2011)

After Blackout, Soundwave is our next biggest threat.  But since everybody's doing it, 

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*.

On the other hand, I can't believe that Bumblebee didn't bother trying to protect anybody.  (Unless he did and Fear didn't post it, then I apologize.)  On come Bumblebee, with Blackout now dead, you can actually become useful!

Oh, and on an unrelated note, I can't believe that Prime died by a modkill.  That's just sad.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2011)

I was going to suggest lynching Amrun. Good thing Blaze is here with me 

*[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*

My vote counts as three, so that's six  Come at me Mafia.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*

I am not mafia tho so I don't know what u think u have on me last ones are buto renjin. Aiyanah. Quantum ranger


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 3, 2011)

I feel like Aiya is just fuckin around, claiming to be generic b/c he knows we will kill him latter...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 3, 2011)

Broly

*[Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*

You should trust him guys i'm Star Scream.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 3, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Broly
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*
> 
> You should trust him guys i'm Star Scream.



Okay, we'll lynch you next phase.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent idea! I can't wait :33


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I was going to suggest lynching Amrun. Good thing Blaze is here with me
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*
> 
> My vote counts as three, so that's six  Come at me Mafia.


lol Cubey
your bulletproof status disappeared with a mod kill
indeed we will come at you


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2011)

Dont hold back


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 3, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol Cubey
> your bulletproof status disappeared with a mod kill
> indeed we will come at you



^

???

"Sam Witwicky can only be killed by being lynched or if the Prime finds the Matrix of Leadership first."

Explain to me what you mean.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

tonight will be the night 
what do you think will happen sparky?


----------



## Federer (Mar 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 4, 2011)

I am mafia.

There is literally no way we could have ever won this game with like 15 town masons. Ever.

We gave it our best shot, though.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Unlucky Amrun...unlucky.


I know what you mean. I've been there.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 4, 2011)

I will always remember this game for the phase when I got the Fallen. 

This game is too unbalanced for mafia to win, but I had my fun anyway.

Ironically, we would have had a better chance if he lived. 

At the time, though, I was hoping he was Sam Whitwicky and I could convince the town to lynch him as the Fallen.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*

So, Buto or Broly next? :/ 
I can't help but feel that Broly's lying,


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

No Wormo, i'm Star Scream. I knew Broly wouldn't claim so soon so i set up an elaborate guise to bait town into believeing me but alas the jig is up. Broly has outwitted me and brought conclusive evidence that i'm mafia scum. He is your Governor, Theodore Galloway, the useless prat...


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> No Wormo, i'm Star Scream. I knew Broly wouldn't claim so soon so i set up an elaborate guise to bait town into believeing me but alas the jig is up. Broly has outwitted me and brought conclusive evidence that i'm mafia scum. He is your Governor, Theodore Galloway, the useless prat...





Sometimes, I don't know whether I should read things literally or go deeper.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

Read them as you will, i'm Star Scream sir


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Read them as you will, i'm Star Scream sir



Whoever you are, I guess for now we can overlook this since Amrun's the one to go. 

I've been suspecting her for a while, but I didn't dare to point her out too strongly because she's a little scary. 


Anyway, is there any chance that Fear ends the phase early? Since pretty much nothing's gonna occur anyway.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 4, 2011)

Scary?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Scary?



Well, you gave an aura which said "I will gobble you up" if I wrongly accused you, even though I was quite sure by the time I saw you pushing for BFD's modkill.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

btw gaiz
i am mafia :33


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> btw gaiz
> i am mafia :33



We already know that.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

then lynch me you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

I like you too much Aiya.



Your my homeboy.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

fuck you guys


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 4, 2011)

its so obvious Buto is going the self accuse self troll option to make u guys doubt my claim

people who "give up" like that as mafia are more likely to convince town there's been a mistake

u have all done good on finding the deceptions of the decepticons, just remember to take care of him


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

I actually trust Broly more so than Buto. But I'd still save those two for last.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

No excuses Broly, i'm mafia fo' sho'.


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> tonight will be the night
> what do you think will happen sparky?



You either try to kill him tonight or try to get him lynched?


Anyways, Quantum_Ranger is one of the suspects right?  When's the last time he posted?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

we cant get him lynched
if we could we would be masters of this game
but now he is no longer bulletproof 
triple voter get
murder incoming


----------



## Fear (Mar 4, 2011)

Scoponok went underground, travelling through an underground route to ambush Sam Witwicky. Eventually, Scoponok had located the human - it attacked, but was then countered by Bumblebee who anticipated it's attack. Bumblebee easily destroyed the Decepticon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Scorponok [Decepticon][Amrun]
Has been Lynched!*



*
DAYPHASE 8 HAS NOW ENDED
NIGHTPHASE 8 HAS NOW BEGUN!

NO TALKING!*​


----------



## Amrun (Mar 4, 2011)

I was generic, fagets.

Trollface.jpg


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I was generic, fagets.
> 
> Trollface.jpg




*shutsup*


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

lulz 3 of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) left.


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

*Victory, is ours!*












*The Decepticons made their move, but the soldiers had anticipated the attack. Starscream and Soundwave were all that were left, but with only those two, the chances of their victory was slim against the humans. The Decepticons ambushed the soldiers, launching missles and destroying almost everything it came in contact with. Starscream located Sam Witwicky, and launched another missle - but Bumblebee was quick on his feet, and deflected the damage. The soldiers quickly began to capitilize, habing hundreds of soldiers attacking the airbourne-aliens. It was far to overwhelming for the Decepticons.*

*Starscream:* Soundwave, RETREAT!
*
Soundwave:* We need to leave now. By that, I mean Earth itself. We cannot win with just us two.

*Starscream agreed without no hesitation, and transformed into his jet along with Soundwave. The two left Earth, likely never to return aswell with comrades. The Humans did it, they won the war. Loud cheers and joys were heard, as the soldiers all put their hands unto sky and screamed for glory. Sam took a sigh of relief, as the war on Earth was finally over. *

*Humans/Autobots have won
Congratulations!*

*If you wanted to know what happend in this night phase, Starscream attacked Sam Witwicky, but obviously had no effect due to his Bulletproof abilities. The Decepticons couldn't win come dayphase, so I might aswell just announced the winner now.

Thanks for playing everyone.*​


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the game Fear, even if I was fodder.  Can't get power roles every single time after all.

Gz to us humans and the autobots. Can you please post/update the role list? :33


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 5, 2011)

It was all thanks to my noble sacrifice.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 5, 2011)

it was a pretty difficult task for the mafia as town had multiple masons and all but good game all around


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

gg everyone
fucking masons made it hard to win though


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, I didnt want to say this because I'd look like a mafioso but damn, talk about Mason overkill 

The Fallen could balance it out but he didnt thanks to me and Amrun


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

Broly attacked Cubey?! Why?! 

Thanks for the game. I had fun.

Taking down the Fallen will live on in my memory. :33


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done to townies all around.



Thanks for the game, Fear.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 5, 2011)

OH MY GOD. THIS IS THE FIRST MAFIA GAME I'VE EVER WON I LOVE YOU FEAR.


...then again, I've been fodder and I didn't exactly contribute much to the town's victory so... 


Still, congratulations townies. And I gotta say, the Mafia was quite disadvantaged due to The Fallen's  death.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 5, 2011)

​
*Just as I had expected.* After sacrificing myself for the greater good of the town, I knew we would come through, collectively. Afterall, I provided them with my _fail-safe_, which ensured victory for us. My list ensured that the remaining town would rely upon their _availability heuristics_ to influence the game. And I must say, I was not surprised with the outcome of this game. Knowledge is power, my friends. 

Let this be an example to all the eager mafia players out their: No matter what your role, you can still be the key to victory, and bask in its glory. My play in this game is a prime example of just that. Influencing the play of others, if far more advantageous than any predetermined power. I say these things with no ego.

Another mafia win to add to my prestige. Thankyou for playing guys.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 5, 2011)

stfu       .


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

lol xerc's list was mostly right


----------



## Firaea (Mar 5, 2011)

Xerces said:


> ​
> *Just as I had expected.* After sacrificing myself for the greater good of the town, I knew we would come through, collectively. Afterall, I provided them with my _fail-safe_, which ensured victory for us. My list ensured that the remaining town would rely upon their _availability heuristics_ to influence the game. And I must say, I was not surprised with the outcome of this game. Knowledge is power, my friends.
> 
> Let this be an example to all the eager mafia players out their: No matter what your role, you can still be the key to victory, and bask in its glory. My play in this game is a prime example of just that. Influencing the play of others, if far more advantageous than any predetermined power. I say these things with no ego.
> ...



Cool story bro.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol xerc's list was mostly right



Just like the Lounge game


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 5, 2011)

Xerces only got half of the people on his list right.  And he was completely wrong about Megatron.  So much for 95% accuracy. 

On the other hand, I can't believe that Starscream tried to kill Sam.  Even after we all knew that Cubey was Sam and that he was bulletproof.  Should have gone after Lennox instead.  He was the bigger threat.

And, outing the Fallen was probably a mistake.  If I was a Decepticon, I would let the Fallen live in the hopes that he would find the matrix first and kill all the humans.  In fact, I wouldn't even worry about him until later.

On the other hand, my first mafia game and I survived.  While it was fun while it lasted, I'm not sure if I'll continue joining these things.  Maybe, if I like the theme like with this one.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Just like the Lounge game


nah, thats different
anyone can say i'm mafia on day one
its an 80% chance their right :/


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 5, 2011)

i would have survived if autobot actions had gotten in 

thanks for the game fear, and good job everyone. despite the disadvantage the mafia had because of the fallen death they played a good game


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 5, 2011)

I ended the game on purpose star scream defects back to the good side


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> nah, thats different
> anyone can say i'm mafia on day one
> its an 80% chance their right :/



Actually it's 95%. Exactly the promised accuracy 

But honestly Xerces's speech was freaking hilarious from my mafia standpoint


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

And i never once used my ability 

Wormo's first win!!!??? I'll rep you bro  after i spread some more


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> My vote counts as three, so that's six  *Come at me Mafia.*





aiyanah said:


> lol Cubey
> your bulletproof status disappeared with a mod kill
> *indeed we will come at you*





Cubey said:


> *Dont hold back*





Fear said:


> *If you wanted to know what happend in this night phase, Starscream attacked Sam Witwicky, but obviously had no effect due to his Bulletproof abilities. The Decepticons couldn't win come dayphase, so I might aswell just announced the winner now.*​





Amrun said:


> Broly attacked Cubey?! Why?!
> 
> Thanks for the game. I had fun.
> 
> Taking down the Fallen will live on in my memory. :33





sparkykandy said:


> On the other hand, I can't believe that Starscream tried to kill Sam.  Even after we all knew that Cubey was Sam and that he was bulletproof.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

For the record, I didn't know I was going to take down the Fallen. I was hoping he was Sam and I could convince the town to lynch him.

But then when I realized he really was the Fallen, it's not like I could take it back. 

I decided to take it for what it was: townie cred.  I didn't get lynxhed or nk'ed until endgame because of it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

I told you guys that Xerces's list was mostly accurate. I was one of the people who backed him up, it made sense 

He's not a bad mafia player despite being Xerces.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

That was well played Amrun, shoulda seen my suprise when you flipped Mafia


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

That list wasn't composed with any level of skill, WAD. Come on, now.

He just listed people who accused him and weren't autobots.

Thanks, buto. :33

Fear, who gets MVP?


----------



## Xerces (Mar 5, 2011)

Amrun said:


> *That list wasn't composed with any level of skill*, WAD. Come on, now.



Amrun, you are a good mafia player, but you could never take that _extra_ step to truly become a 'game-changer'. 



Xerces said:


> I am the master of meta-cognition.



As I've hinted previously, with no ego, I am the master of meta-cognition. I envisioned the underlying meaning and purpose between all my actions in this game. What appeared to be reckless gameplay from me, was actually an elaborately planned strategy with only one purpose: *To control, and influence the rest of the game.* Ask yourself, is it merely a coincidence that I have foreshadowed everything and have won yet _another_ mafia game? 

I understand that this may be difficult for you to cope with Amrun, but these things take time to understand. I am simply working on a level that cannot be understood, or percieved by the average mafia player. You may have the potential to see 10 moves ahead of your opponent, but I'm already 100 moves ahead of everyone. 

Thats why they call me _The Merciful Usurper_.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 5, 2011)

...you do realise that just because your faction wins, doesn't mean you win, right? 

If that were so, I'd have won countless games.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> ...you do realise that just because your faction wins, doesn't mean you win, right?
> 
> If that were so, I'd have won countless games.



It usually does, actually.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

Nah it doesn't, but I fucking LOVE Xerces


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

lol xerc
mafia claims never work on day one
unless there's a day cop


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

Wormo, yes it does.

Xerces, I know exactly what you were doing, but it didn't work. No one followed your list.  I hope you got enjoyment from it, though.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 5, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Wormo, yes it does.
> 
> Xerces, I know exactly what you were doing, but it didn't work. *No one followed your list*.  I hope you got enjoyment from it, though.





Oh really now? Last time I checked, everyone I listed has been lynched/killed. I implanted the 'availability heuristic' into the remaining members, which ultimately influenced their votes. 

I don't expect anyone to comprehend this feat. And from the looks of it, my expectation were met.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually you caused the town problems since half of your list was Mafia. Since you have negative credibility, everyone on your list was doubted of being Mafia instead being suspected, which made them last longer in the game.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

And some of them survived until endgame anyway, like aiyanah.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

i said we should have followed that list 
meh, the masons probably did

also fuck you team 
i didn't get any pm's on those last 3 phases


----------



## Amrun (Mar 5, 2011)

The troll is strong in you, aiyanah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2011)

good job town.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

After all your sleuthing VLD...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

Amrun said:


> The troll is strong in you, aiyanah.



i just wanted to see how people would react to that


----------



## Firaea (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Wormo, yes it does.




Really? 

In that case I guess this isn't the first game I've won. Well, at least it's the first game I won alive.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, but on this site, we make special distinction for those who win and remain alive.


----------



## Federer (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a winner.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Everyone's a winner Fed


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Kamikazi!!!!! I want your blood!mad


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

why you mad though?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

He killed me and we were on the same side....


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

because town should know from the word go who their allied with, right?
you weren't with the autobot masons anyway


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

I was a human, and St.Lucifer supported me!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

mafia could have easily done the same thing
lol masons


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 6, 2011)

i'll be honest, you did seem like mafia but i partially targeted you because you seemed annoying and sporadic with how you were talking. optimus made all the final calls on my kills though up until banhammer which is why some days went without kills. i would have gladly apologized but given how you're acting now, i think i did everyone a favor


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

Rofl did do well. That's why we killed him.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Rofl did do well. That's why we killed him.


 
How could you do that ? 
So close to victory and you guys kill me...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

Because we couldn't have you fucking up our kills.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Because we couldn't have you fucking up our kills.


 
So I would have fucked up your kills, so what ? It's not like you guys had a chance to win anymore.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

Never give up!

I only pretended to give up so you guys would lynch me (a generic).


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Never give up!
> 
> I only pretended to give up so you guys would lynch me (a generic).


 
I didn't say that you guys should have given up.... it would have saved you some time tho. 

Btw... why didn't you guys kill Blaze ?

Also, why is no one voting for who the MVP is..
I mean, chances are that this is the only time I'll get nominated for it... lol. People should vote *cough*for me*cough*. >.>


----------



## Firaea (Mar 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Never give up!
> 
> I only pretended to give up so you guys would lynch me (a generic).



You've learned the art of Jiraiya well.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2011)

rofl for mvp >.>

lol why didn't we kill blaze?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never won mvp either. 

And we were supposed to kill Blaze last night, but idk why we didn't. 

Before, we were roleblocking him except when we knew he would attack our bulletproof.

We were waiting to find his backup vig at first, but then when we found him, we had more pressing issues.

Blaze lives through endgame as town non-bulletproof.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 7, 2011)

What does MVP mean?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

what do you think it means?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't worry, Xerces... You'll never get it.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 8, 2011)

The wise and mighty Xerces doesn't even know what MVP means?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if he knows what PhD means. He told me he had one, once.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 8, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> The wise and mighty Xerces doesn't even know what MVP means?



Well, I _thought_ it meant 'Most valuable player', but then I realized that Amrun and Roflcoptor were in consideration of getting it. _Obviously_ means something else if these two are in the running. 

Most versatile pawn?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like you're wrong once again.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

*comes back a day later after googling mvp*


----------

